#ubports 2018-06-18
<ubptgbot> pauloknoxx was added by: pauloknoxx
<ubptgbot> <pauloknoxx> henlo guyse
<ubptgbot> Aleksey_Peresvet was added by: Aleksey_Peresvet
<ubptgbot> <Aleksey_Peresvet> Hello. Sorry for my english. Can i port ubuntu on my "redmi note 4( mtk 6797) ram 3gb, flash memory 32gb"?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Hello, as long as you have kernel, device tree and vendor tree (the last one *could* be on your phone's vendor partition it should be good
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> But keep in mind that mtk chipsets can be tricky when it comes to sources
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> hey @Javacookies ... just curious.  You reported a while ago the following: … mycroft worked on my Nexus 5! awesome! 😁  … I said … "Hey Mycroft. Please reboot my phone" … boom! it worked! … Was that actually true and if so do you have any way to prove it's working?  :)  Someone said they didn't believe me but when I re-read y
<ubptgbot> our comment it seems like 'dark developer humour'.  Please confirm.  Thanks! :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> LOL it's true that it did rebooted after I said that command....but that happens with whatever command, just say "Hey Mycroft"
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> sorry for the confusion 😁
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> if that still isn't clear, Mycroft crashes Nexus 5 and it doesn't work yet 😉
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Hmm.so... I guess we cant say 'progress is happening? ;)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> pssh. my fp2 doesn't even need mycroft for that😎
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i just look at it sternly and there it goes
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @pauloknoxx, Hi Paulo, welcome!! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started !! … There's a UBports group in Portuguese too
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Aleksey_Peresvet you also have the docs about porting here https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> Telegraph group popularity growth, if there is a need to contact@tg400(https://t.me/tglaren) 全球telegram群拉人需要加微信（13185950468）： 1、telegram专业拉人建群维护群 2、【无邀请记录，可实时在线】 3、可指定群拉人【不暴力拉人】 4、币圈真人【10万人4小时】 5、社群建立维护，代运营服务 6、各种需求机器人开发服务 7、【交易所上币投票服务】 8、【EOS超级节点
<ubptgbot> ularity growth, if there is a need to contact@tg400(https://t.me/tglaren) 全球telegram群拉人需要加微信（13185950468）： 1、telegram专业拉人建群维护群 2、【无邀请记录，可实时在线】 3、可指定群拉人【不暴力拉人】 4、币圈真人【10万人4小时】 5、社群建立维护，代运营服务 6、各种需求机器人开发服务 7、【交易所上币投票服务】 8、【EOS超级节点投票服务】 提
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @YougoChats, that's more than AI … that's reading minds LOL
<ubptgbot> <Aleksey_Peresvet> Thanks for the answers, unfortunately my level of understanding of the porting process is not deep enough, but the answer is more positive than negative, and this gives some hope.
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> As long as you speak 🇬🇧 and have the ability to use a search engine and ask people eventually you'll get there
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Aleksey_Peresvet, There are some guys with porting experience in the Russian group, maybe they can point you in the right direction
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> But assuming you're Russian or from somewhere around 4pda.ru might be a good source
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> mtk 6797 is Gemini SoC
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> but do you have kernel source for it at all?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] mtk6797 is same SoC as Gemini
<ubptgbot> <Aleksey_Peresvet> Ок
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @VeryOriginalUsername, Is that really a legit site related to porting?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Have you heard jokes about Russian hackers?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> 4pda forum is kinda the place for that [maybe not true hackers but it's a slavic xda]
<ubptgbot> <Aleksey_Peresvet> perhaps 4pda is not quite a legitimate site from your point of view). but if you do not download content, then there really can be a lot of useful information about any practically mobile device. I mean the forum.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I don't know Russian, so I'll ask to someone I trust :) … @vanyasem is 4pda a legit site for porting or I should consider a link to that site like OT here?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] I don't know Russian, so I'll ask to someone I trust :) … @vanyasem is 4pda a legit site for porting or should I consider a link to that site like OT here?
<ubptgbot> KabzFx was added by: KabzFx
<ubptgbot> <KabzFx> Ubuntu touch on Nokia 6?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @KabzFx, List of supported devices https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <KabzFx> @advocatux, Thanks. Let me have a look.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Sure, yw
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @pauloknoxx, Henlo 😂 to read about UBports check this link. We also have a group in Portuguese … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @VeryOriginalUsername, For tricky, read almost impossible …
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Javacookies, Ah good. It sounded rather creepy that Mycroft should have boot access!
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @advocatux, Yes. My English speaking friends always ask me to translate some of their questions to Russian, so that they can ask for help on 4pda
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @advocatux, [Edit] Yes, it's a legit site for porting. My English speaking friends always ask me to translate some of their questions to Russian, so that they can ask for help on 4pda
<ubptgbot> <pauloknoxx> @advocatux, thank you
<ubptgbot> <pauloknoxx> does Ubuntu Touch work on Moto g (the first generation), I've heard that it works on moto g2?
<ubptgbot> <pauloknoxx> [Edit] does Ubuntu Touch work on Moto g (the first generation), I've heard that it works on moto g2
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> just to be sure, nexus 5 has it's working stable image yep?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @thepeter, yes
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @mymike00, thanks, I am on my way to the shop then
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @thepeter, Vivid
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @malditobastardo, I am on it :)
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> (Video, 1s) https://irc.ubports.com/G3ZO2OaS.mp4
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Am I missing something?
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @thepeter, It is so stable and easy to use, I gave my Dad an ubuntu touch phone.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @VeryOriginalUsername, Keep the phone in that state, just close down the installer and restart the installer.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @VeryOriginalUsername, [Edit] Keep the phone in that state, just close down the installer and restart the installer, select the image, etc.
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Nothing
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> On windows toi
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> [Edit] On windows too
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @VeryOriginalUsername, What kind of phone?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> N5
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @VeryOriginalUsername, I recommend posting and asking here: https://t.me/WelcomePlus … They can provide support for installing
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> strange - I have the same situation ... I am in bootloader but nothing este happends
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @thepeter, I recommend joining the group https://t.me/WelcomePlus … They provide installer support. 😊
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @AlexanderPlaza, just went there :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you probably need to run installer with sudo for some reason. also make sure you have the fastboot and adb android tools installed
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @dohbee, on windows? yep and it can't find adb which I just freshly reinstalled
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, on windows. you might need to run it with administrator privs
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> still didn't find adb when running it as admin
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, i'm not sure. as AP suggested, please go to WelcomePlus group for further help :)
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @dohbee, thx I am there :)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Can someone ping me? i'm testing notifacations on xenial :)
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @mariogrip Does it work? :)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @zubozrout, YEY :D it worked!!
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> hurray!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> and its merged!
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> That was fast 😂
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/416bm003.mp4
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> Sweet this works again :D
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> Ubports installer 0.1.7 appimage works for me. Maybe the windows version may also work for those trying to install Ubuntu touch :)
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> woah, hammerhead battery drain is *really* bad
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> 6% went away with screen off in 30 mins
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> I have a couple of videos shot in .MOV format showing a comparison between OPO (vivid) and Pro 5 (xenial), but I need to convert and/or compress them before posting anywhere. I installed kdenlive, openshot, shotcut and flowblade as well as transmageddon on my Ubuntu 16.04 rig, but I can't get any of them to run properly. Most of
<ubptgbot>  them won't even launch. … Any ideas?
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @TomasOqvist, I know this is off topic. But I use blender for my video editing
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @AlexanderPlaza, 👍
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @TomasOqvist, [Edit] I know this is off topic. But I use blender for my video editing - If you go on youtube and search "Blender - Video editing" You will find great tutorials.
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Should RNDIS work with Xenial? Trying to get share network phone>computer by usb..
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> Any advice where is the SMS database stored?
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> gues /home/phablet/.local ... but where?
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> [Edit] guess /home/phablet/.local ... but where?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> `.local/share/history-service/history.sqlite`
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (I already told you in the Install group 😜)
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @advocatux, yep I know I§ve owerwritten that one together with .local/evolution/system/contacts.db and contact I have but messages didn't show up
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @advocatux, [Edit] yep I know I§ve owerwritten that one together with .local/evolution/system/contacts.db and contacts I have but messages didn't show up
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @advocatux, [Edit] yep I know I've owerwritten that one together with .local/evolution/system/contacts.db and contacts I have but messages didn't show up
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @pauloknoxx, You are right about Moto G2 Titan. Not for other Moto devices at the moment though
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @TomasOqvist, VLC?
<ubptgbot> <pauloknoxx> @Stereofont, oh ok then
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @pauloknoxx, Porting might be possible but a lot of effort and the benefit of that device would have to be evaluated
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @Stereofont, Testing vlc now, thanks.
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> how to remove app data for browser? It is crashing all the time after 2 seconds on 15.04
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @Stereofont, file still clocks in at 37MB, need more compression.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> you can upload to youtube maybe?
<ubptgbot> <pauloknoxx> @Stereofont, I see, I'm not a developer or someting but I see that is not easy
<ubptgbot> <pauloknoxx> but would be easier to me if I buy a Meizu to install Ubuntu 😆
<ubptgbot> <pauloknoxx> or other compatible device
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dotevo, NewBrowser doesn't work on vivid
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> it is browser from Rom package, not from openstore
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @TomasOqvist, There are cloud services that do that?
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> was working fine but it looks like one website couse the crash and there is crash loop
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @pauloknoxx, Even if you had the skills it would be 6 months or more of hard work, so I think you are right
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dotevo, I don't understand about ROM package?
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> Here you go: … https://youtu.be/c3-Y397v5XE … https://youtu.be/_USe3kKhd74
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> I mean from the image with ut 15.04
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dotevo, Sounds like it would be better to ask in the porting group
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, the question is not about porting
<ubptgbot> <pauloknoxx> @Stereofont, yeah, I'd love to install it on my Redmi 2 pro, may I ask 2 questions? we have full access to shell, like on PC? and when installing apps, do they go to the SD card directly, or internal space?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dotevo, the cache should be under `~/.cache/webbrowser-app/` i think if it's the primary browser you mean. maybe somehwere under `~/.local/share/webbrowser-app/` instead, or `~/.config/webbrowser-app/` but you probably don't want to just rm thos directories entirely (as doing so will also delete all history/cookies/saved data/
<ubptgbot> etc for the browser)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @pauloknoxx, apps are installed only on internal storage at the moment, and there is a terminal, but no it's not exactly like on a traditional linux distro on a PC
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> I wll remove :) it is good to have webbrowser
<ubptgbot> <pauloknoxx> @dohbee, okay :) , I hope apps might be installed on SD storage and I wish the system stay just on internal space... I understand the concern of developers of avoiding that, however it'd be great if there's an option.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe in future, but currently it would be quite difficult to achieve that i think
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @TomasOqvist, Is it caused by hardware difference or by better software adjustments?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @unknown, i guess mostly hardware. especially if it's the 4GB pro 5
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @dohbee, Okay - thank you :-)
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/lWwgB4bK.png
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> I would gguessed a bit of both. I think OPO has the same amount of RAM.
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> *guessed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but op1 is quad core 32-bit cpu, and pro5 is octa core 64-bit
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so the latter is going to be quite a bit faster at runnig 32-bit code
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @TomasOqvist, Nice!! This really shows the improvments qt5.9 and xenial gives :D
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @TomasOqvist, How did you get that theme?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @amolith, Installing 16.04
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, Oh 😅
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> Yes, the overall hw is better, but I don't recall my Pro 5 being this snappy using vivid. I have had it since Meizu released the Ubuntu Edition, always running some version of UT.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @unknown, I would say mostly software, since the pro5 is running in armhf so even tough it has more power, it cannot benefit from them. the cpu on bacon has a faster clock speed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> clock speed can be really misleading
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> when we get arm64 to work correctly pro5 will show its arms
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip, it will probably be a little slower :)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> haha i dont think so, how the arm cpu's are built backwards compat is always a bit slower, even newer cpu des not even have 32compat
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the userspace apps are not heavily optimized such that the performance will really be much different
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @mariogrip, Interesting, I kind of had that feeling. A long time ago since I had a phone that felt as fast as this one.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, true that, probobly not much. but a little :)
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> @mariogrip, all 64  ... ba dumm tsss
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, xenial feels a lot slower on my nexus phones, than vivid did
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Part of that feeling is probably the scrolling momentum problem
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @TomasOqvist, also take a note in the new power saving things, it should last alot longer then vivid now :) now we use the wakelocks for real
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and even on vivid, my nexus 5 feels slower than it did ~2 years ago
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> IMO my N4 is faster with Xenial than it was with Vivid..
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, exactly what i wanted to say :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip, Except on the Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, nah, even ignoring the scrolling issue, there are other things that feel way slower, like the lock screen stuff
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, true
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @dohbee, i just installed vivid on nexus 5 and in feel slower as bq e5 was on original image (starting apps for veru long time)
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @dohbee, [Edit] i just installed vivid on nexus 5 and in feel slower than bq e5 was on original image (starting apps for veru long time)
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @dohbee, [Edit] i just installed vivid on nexus 5 and in feel slower than bq e5 was on original image (starting apps for very long time)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, humm, the human brain will rember the good things best, so you might not quite remember it was as slow haha :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip, oh i didn't say it wasn't slow before. just that it's slower now :)
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @mariogrip, So they offically shipped a armhf phone with software not supporting arm64?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @unknown, yes, we never got the arm64 build finished before the project was canceled
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so kernel is arm64, but userspace is armhf
<ubptgbot> <unknown> Okay - interesting
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, (hes talking about canonical)
<ubptgbot> <GranPC> this is very similar to the first Android devices on arm64 anyway
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> we will contiue the arm64 trend :)
<ubptgbot> <GranPC> and those performed fine - so it's not a very big problem
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> arm64 + xenial + snaps was all happening at the same time
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but then, well, you know what happened
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @mariogrip, Of course 👍
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @mariogrip, excellent 👍
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @mariogrip, Yes, battery performance is actually quite good and miles better than my OPO. still over 50% after 12 hours, while my OPO would have gone dead by now.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Wish I could buy the Meizu Pro 5 Ubuntu Edition in Canada.
<ubptgbot> <lastdon82> @AlexanderPlaza, You can get it from Canada Computers I think
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> There are 3 available from China here: … https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/90-new-Meizu-PRO-5-64GB-4gbRAM-Unlocked-DualSIM-NFC-FastCharge-support-Ubuntu-/272196027342?nav=SEARCH … It is tempting to buy the whole bunch, but deliveries can be pretty long and customs can be troublesome...
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @lastdon82, I just checked. Nope
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> (But thanks, never heard of them!)
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @TomasOqvist, Ohhhhhhh ❤️ But you are right. customs and shipping (assuming it makes it here in one piece)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Careful, putting Ubuntu on the Android edition isn't easy
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @UniversalSuperBox, Thanks for the heads up. If I could I would directly buy the Ubuntu edition. Just so I vote with my wallet "hey I want an Ubuntu Phone"
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> (Photo, 1440x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/0aCmWlmc.png
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> Pro 5 camera - check!
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, yeah, it's a bit hard, make sure if you buy it dont upgrade to 6.0 becuse it might be locked. there is a loophole you can take on any version under 6.0
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (android 6.0 that is)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> it is posseble https://askubuntu.com/questions/767323/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-meizu-pro-5-that-was-originally-with-android
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> if you buy the global version it's easier, but the china version is a bit harder (since its more locked(
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> [Edit] if you buy the global version it's easier, but the china version is a bit harder (since its more locked)
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/5UXCAWw0.png
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> And GPS too!
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Wooo :D
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> I smell an RC release tomarrow
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (planned)
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> (waiting)
<ubptgbot> <unknown> Amazing 🤩
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/mH81FCEs.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @mariogrip, Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @TomasOqvist, is this a good comparison? they are different devices...are they really on par with each other in terms of perfomance?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> no taking anything away from xenial 😁 actually it also feel faster and smoother on my Nexus 5 with xenial
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @Javacookies, I am not the expert, but @mariogrip believes it has mostly to do with software, and I must say that my Pro 5 never felt faster!
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> What did 437 change?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Or maybe there's a changelog
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TomasOqvist, Awesome
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Sadly the nexus 5 camera issue is still there
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> I just experienced couple of strange bugs. First one: when answering incoming call, phone-app crashed, call stays active (green bar top), tried to hangup but cannot open phone-app anymore (it crashes). After call it works again.
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> phone is Nexus4 with latest Xenial
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Ok moving to QA
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @samitormanen, It worked for me on hammerhead
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> second problem was: I had hotspot active, when receiving incoming call it dropped network from 3G->2G and hotspot stopped working. after that call it connects back to 3G and hotspot works again.
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @samitormanen, That's how it works on every device and system unless you have volte afaik
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep, the radio can't handle a phone call and IP connectivity at the same time
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> N5 stays always 3G when receiving call. When 4G is connected it drops to 3G during phone call
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, keyboard is slow to disappear when unlocking screen for example
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @dohbee, Yeah, like 0.5s before it goes away
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Maybe less
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It's a know bug https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/616
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] It's a known bug https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/616
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> @samitormanen, tried to reproduce this but seems like I can't. Now it always stays in 3G when receiving call. Even when hotspot active.. strange. Maybe it was temporary bad reception so it had to drop 2G for that moment..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> re: scroll momentum issue, it seems more like an event loop problem
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which is also why i think i'm seeing other issues unrelated to scrolling
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @DanChapman, were you able to investigate that problem on Friday?
<ubptgbot> <MikeSheldon> @wayneoutthere Heya, sorry I've been away on holiday the past couple of weeks, the initial work for the swype style input is in this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/skeyer-prototype
<ubptgbot> <MikeSheldon> @wayneoutthere It adds support for libskeyer (which can convert swipes to words), but doesn't yet do the actual swipe input
<ubptgbot> <MikeSheldon> gives much better normal text correction too
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> @wayneoutthere, I want fortnite mobile
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> In ut
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/ATGTYFS1.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> Not that 1800 game
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> (Sticker, 490x512) https://irc.ubports.com/7mLf6ee0.webp
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> Didnt you block me, noob?
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> Like on anbox
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> It'd be good to play fortnite on ut
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Stahp
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> ._____.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well when anbox is working maybe you can play it then
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> Im worried about lags
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> I want 50 fps at least
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> If on android i can play with 60
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well worry about it when anbox is usable
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @Wiz, It's not even out yet
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Fortnite is on ios only afaics
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> There are some videos on yt about android version runnimg
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> Didnt check tho
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Remote desktop or video playback lol
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> Probably fakes
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> @VeryOriginalUsername, Nono
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> There's an app
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> But it wants your phone number
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> Lol
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Link me that yt video
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> OT
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> To end this discussion and therefore stop ot: there is none yet and if someone on youtube says there is one, there still isn't
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> @VeryOriginalUsername, No!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wiz, knock it off.
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> It was an ad lol
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> Yes
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> [Edit] Yes?
<ubptgbot> David Torres was added by: David Torres
<ubptgbot> <David Torres> hello
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Hola
#ubports 2018-06-19
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @MikeSheldon, this is awesome news all by itself. ..so in terms of 'work left to do' on the actual swipe input... what's your best guess if someone were to put their head down and really focus ?  since I can't code it's hard for me to gauge what's needed.  Anyway, thanks for this update and welcome back, sir!
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> Hi is anyone working ubuntu touch on xperia x
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> [Edit] Hi is anyone working on porting ubuntu touch on xperia x
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @TomasOqvist, why do you say deliveries can be long? only 6-13 days it says...
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @mymike00, Just from experience. Customs clearance can take very long sometimes. But I have also had deliveries from China in the matter of a few days.
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @TomasOqvist, ah ok. I thought it could cost much more than 180£ btw...
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> Well, that I am not sure of. We have had some changes to the way the Swedish postal service handles customs payments on packages from China.
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> https://www.volumerate.com/product/meizu-pro-5-flyme-5-0-exynos7420-octa-core-4g-cellphone-w-5-7-ips-21-16mp-3gb-32gb-fingerprint-id-844422504 here it is sold to a much more higher price...
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @mymike00, and less specs, 3GB/32GB vs the ones on eBay 4GB/64GB
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @TomasOqvist, yeah I saw it...
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> how do you know if you are connected to 2.4 or 5 ghz wifi?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> or how do you specifically connect to one?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @David Torres, Hi David, welcome!! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started !! … There are  language focus groups too 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @leoaslan, nope afaik
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> "Launcher" is still hidden in the settings app … I think this has been a know. issue and it's pretty weird … it's only on some devices like bq E5 and Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> even on the redesigned settings app in xenial, it's still hidden … it's searchable but no icon
<ubptgbot> candranugraha was added by: candranugraha
<ubptgbot> fawzee was added by: fawzee
<ubptgbot> <fawzee> hey guys! wassup? Did any of you try ubuntu touch on htc one m9 or motorola moto g?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> all available devices are here: https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @fawzee & @candranugraha !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, IIRC, it's intentionally hidden on phones, only visible in staged or windowed mode
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I see....that's weird because the launcher settings can be used with phones as well, some wants smaller or bigger width on phones
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> UTTT has a setting for it
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah but since it's already there officially then why is it hidden? … anyway, not really a big deal :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, Open an issue on GH? Submit a PR?
<ubptgbot> <delijati> crap got a bootloop in dev channel for OPO :/
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Caro, buen día, perdoná que te joda
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Está el papá de Elías de 6to, preguntando por "unos papeles de la compu, me llamaron de secretaría"
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Tenés idea de qué habla?
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> (Yo no)
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> (¿Englando please?)
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @delijati, On 16.04? Mine booted fine, try reinstalling via the ubports installer?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> my opo works fine also, do you have adb access or does it reboot before that?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Gorsh2, Te confundiste de canal
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Uh, perdón, ahí los borro
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Sorry folks, wrong channel
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> If you are in this supergroup and you are busy and don't want to miss important news, you should subscribe to the UBports News Channel.  If you don't, you could miss the NEXT BIG THING!!!  Just click this link and subscribe:  https://t.me/ubports_news
<ubptgbot> Gilmars was added by: Gilmars
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @wayneoutthere !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> [Edit] Welcome @Gilmars !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> Fwd from UBports News Channel: The UBports Community is excited to announce a brand new language group:  … Czech and Slovak  … Language Captain: Milan Korecky (@milkor73) … Mluvíte česky anebo po slovensky? Nyní se můžete připojit k české a sucasne slovenské skupině! … Do you speak Czech or Slovak? Join the UBports Czech and
<ubptgbot> Slovak language group! … Pro vstup klikni zde:  https://t.me/UBports_CZ_SK … Click here to join: https://t.me/UBports_CZ_SK … #ubuntutouch #ubuntu #ubports
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Is there a way for me to manually backup an Ubuntu Phone? … Example: Before doing an upgrade, making sure everything is backed up to an image or another system?
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> i am thinking like messages, contacts, browser bookmarks etc. Not so much app specific backups.
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @AlexanderPlaza, I rsync the home folder
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @UniversalSuperBox, @AlexanderPlaza
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @unknown, Thanks! 😊 Just gotta look up how to get it into recovery then 😊
<ubptgbot> <unknown> Which device?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @AlexanderPlaza you can use `rsync` to backup the whole `/home`, and you can use `adb` or `ssh` to copy just selected files
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AlexanderPlaza, you wouldn't do it from recovery
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or youd on't __need_ to do it from recovery
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> [Edit] or youd on't need to do it from recovery
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @unknown, Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @advocatux, Ohh okay, so if I just backup the whole /home it should be good to go?
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @dohbee, Ahh okay
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @AlexanderPlaza, of course you can `rsync` some files too :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> just something like `rsync -e "ssh -l phablet" -avz nexus5:/home/phablet backup-folder/` or such
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> to do over wifi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> over usb is a bit more complicated i guess
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @AlexanderPlaza, 1) Enter recovery
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 2) adb pull /data/system-data and /data/user-data … 3) Done ;)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> A whole backup can only be done in recovery
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> It will be part of the installer one day
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, that was the old method, but all system settings and apps are lost with that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, apps need re-installed and wifi needs set up again, but everything else is preserved
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unless of course you were doing writable rootfs and screwed with some other things
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, I still vote for the recovery backup, it will ne more consistent and ”atomic”
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> I like things that are both consistent and atomic. I rather have more to pick and choose then not.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> I assume those commands are same if I am using Ubuntu?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> (Photo, 1080x190) https://irc.ubports.com/xpNVpCqi.png
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @neothethird, Hype!!
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/0nVwdyjR.mp4
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @neothethird, Is that.... well I don't really know what that is
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @VeryOriginalUsername, the first release candidate for 16.04 OTA-4
<ubptgbot> <Jakob> Great!!! Can I switch from rc 15.04 to rc 16.04 in an easy way? Or only with ubports installer?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @Jakob, Only with the installer
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @neothethird, Brb let me get my n5
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> switching across bases does not work
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> there's also a blog post coming
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @neothethird, unless you're on 16.04/devel
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Is scrolling fixed or not yet?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestone/7
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> not yet
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @VeryOriginalUsername, not yet, we hope to get it fixed asap
<ubptgbot> <Jakob> @neothethird, So I have to wait for next morning in the office 😊 , great work, guys!!!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @neothethird, well not only
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @neothethird, Are there only 11 known issues left for xenial? 0.o
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @dohbee, right
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Good job!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> `sudo system-image-cli -vvvv --switch ubports-touch/16.04/rc` on the phone should do too
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @dohbee, but you can not use the system settings or system-image-cli from vivid for now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why not?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, or `sudo system-image-cli --switch 16.04/rc` from the phone
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> well i just repeated what you said :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah you just used the alias :P
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Also is rc1 == r439 if I understood correctly, right?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Whoops, no, there's a bigger update
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess libertine is not fixed either?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @neothethird, with system setting you cant since that only allows across same base version, system-image-cli you can since it just redownload it all
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> `Version 1` seems weird though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @VeryOriginalUsername, i thought it was `2018-W25`
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> revision one, but the release is 2018-W25
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> ^
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1080x190) https://irc.ubports.com/6p2Nt7Mg.png
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @VeryOriginalUsername, That's what update menu says
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> [Edit] \/
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @dohbee, right, you actually can
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> i assumed it was disabled
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> i was wrong
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> i hope i'll find a way to deal with the shame
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @VeryOriginalUsername, i guess system-settings doesn't show the right thing for updates then
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> well, it *is* revision one
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @neothethird, i recommend an alfajor
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @VeryOriginalUsername, oh right! I'll add a bug on that, should be the same as about say
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> it just shows the revision number rather than the tag
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @VeryOriginalUsername, [Edit] oh right! I'll add a bug on that, should be the same as "about say"
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @neothethird, true, but we should change that to tag
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's the primary key index value :P
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> Fwd from UBports News Channel: Attention UBports Community! … BIG NEWS! … The first RC candidate for OTA-4 has now arrived! … Read all about it here from our own Jan (@neothethird) … https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubuntu-touch-rc-ota-4-148 … #ubuntutouch #ubports
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 🎉🎉🎉
<ubptgbot> <Krakakanok> @neothethird, good!!
<ubptgbot> <Ruben> 2 Questions: How is ota-4 for daily use, and does it run on a bq 4.5?
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> and m10?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ruben, it doesn't exist yet
<ubptgbot> <Krakakanok> or bq 5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's an RC
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not a stable release
<ubptgbot> <vetto91> Wow!! 😃
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and yes, it will be released on all currently supported devices
<ubptgbot> <Krakakanok> uU perfect
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Ruben, this is release candiate not the ota.  and yes it works on bq 4.5. it works on all devices that supported vivid
<ubptgbot> <Ruben> nice, I will try it on my bq4.5 (no worries, my oneplusone is my daily driver)
<ubptgbot> <Ruben> should not have called it ota-4 :P
<ubptgbot> <tleppiniemi> Great work guys!!
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> 😁👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Ruben I'm using xenial on my BQ E4.5. It is not ready for daily use but it's pretty close. You can install it if you want to help to iron out the last wrinkles :)
<ubptgbot> <Ruben> @advocatux, I will. That is the main reason I still have my bq :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] Ruben I'm using xenial on my BQ E4.5. It is not ready for daily use yet but it's pretty close. You can install it if you want to help to iron out the last wrinkles :)
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/s5roBgio.webp
<ubptgbot> <BlueT_Lien> ❤️❤️
<ubptgbot> Billy Baggot was added by: Billy Baggot
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Billy Baggot, Hi Billy, welcome!! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started !!
<ubptgbot> <G1ott1> 👍
<ubptgbot> <szmalc> @neothethird, Great!
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Looks like n5 doesn't drain battery that much anymore
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Left it on desk for 30 mins (2g, wifi) and not a single % dropped
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> new power changes in effect :)
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/08JCX7ap.png
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> How long does it take for flashing images?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> It takes a pretty while to download them
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Are there themes for unity8 maybe?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @VeryOriginalUsername, there are not
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> I love everything about the interface except the multitasking tool
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> I feel like it should be flat like on win10mobile
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you mean the window overview?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Probably...
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> @VeryOriginalUsername, Is there a command from the terminal to install 16.04 rc? Because the installation is stopped for 15 minutes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @GiovanniStaiano, you can switch channels directly on the phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you have developer mode enabled, just adb to the phone when it's booted, and run `sudo system-image-cli -vvvv --switch 16.04/rc`
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> @dohbee, But from the phone I can only choose channels of 15.04, right?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @GiovanniStaiano, in system settings, yes. but you can switch to any channel using the CLI tool
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> @dohbee, What is the CLI tool?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @GiovanniStaiano, `system-image-cli` as I said before. it's something you run in terminal (or via adb/ssh connection to the phone)
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> @dohbee, Desktop or phone terminal?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @GiovanniStaiano, it has to be run on the phone. your PC doesn't update via system image :)
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> @dohbee, 👍
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> I'm on ota4-rc1 version now and my update branch is set to `release candidate`, should I set it to dev
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> [Edit] I'm on ota4-rc1 version now and my update branch is set to `release candidate`, should I set it to dev?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @neothethird, @JoshuaAshton here's for your memephone
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @VeryOriginalUsername, that depends on what you want, really
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> is there anything more regarding libertine than what is written in "Run desktop apps" doc?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @VeryOriginalUsername, devel is updated daily and *might* break from time to time, rc (=release candidate) is updated weekly and usually does not break
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> I mean, isn't there a bug that would downgrade it to pre-ota4-rc
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> [Edit] I mean, isn't there a bug that would downgrade it to pre-ota4-rc?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Just asking before I do that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <majster> Is nexus4 supported for latest release?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Yes
<ubptgbot> <majster> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> @GiovanniStaiano, The problem was UBports Installer snap version, instead deb version seems to work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> great
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ah you maybe didn't have fastboot and/or adb installed then, and installing the deb pulled them in too
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> Probably yes
#ubports 2018-06-20
<ubptgbot> iasi94 was added by: iasi94
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> 16.04 can only be installed via UBports installer, right?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @dohbee, @tylnesh no, you can also use this command on the phone (or from your PC connect to the phone via adb or ssh)
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> oh, I can do it from the device.. cool, i've been messing with adb on windows 10 at the office :D
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> exceptiion occurred during update
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> assertionerror: missing destination files: ['/var/lib/system-image/keyring.tar.xz']
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> etc.
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> @thepeter, not really, there are some bits out in the depths of the internet ... what are you looking for?
<ubptgbot> John Clark was added by: John Clark
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi @iasi94 & John, welcome!! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started !! … There are  language focus groups too 👍
<ubptgbot> Bx16 was added by: Bx16
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Bx16, Hi Bx16, welcome! Check out https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Bx16> @advocatux, Hi! Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <mixmoto> Hi all! I'm on rc 4 (16.04) on my n 5 (hammered). I'm test the system and seems good and stable. Unfortunately i can't find more apps i use before on 15.04.. It's possible to install anbox on rc 4?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mixmoto, What OpenStore version is on your phone now?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mixmoto, [Edit] What OpenStore version is installed on your phone now?
<ubptgbot> <mixmoto> @advocatux, 2.40
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> the vivid or the xenial version?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> also, no anbox for N5 yet
<ubptgbot> <mixmoto> @advocatux, Don't know.. the stock one i haven't touch it
<ubptgbot> <mixmoto> About camera on n5 there's a open bug?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> If you just installed RC, the OpenStore app by default is the wrong one. You need to download the xenial version from https://open-store.io/app/openstore.openstore-team and install it manually
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mixmoto, yes
<ubptgbot> <mixmoto> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> you're welcome
<ubptgbot> <mixmoto> Sorry i have a new question.. I must uninstall previous openstor or just install the correct one? I just install it and i can't see differences
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I do prefer to uninstall a previous version when installing manually, but just updating it should work fine
<ubptgbot> IMP3R4T0R was added by: IMP3R4T0R
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @IMP3R4T0R, Hi ✵ ΙмPεRaԵσR ✵, welcome! I like that advertisement place :) Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> don't we already have the correct openstore version in the xenial images?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> i think he's talking about apps they have that doesn't support xenial yet
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Javacookies, this is only true if you wipe before installing it
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh I see...so OTA cannot update click packages?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> so that means with OTA 4, users needs to update open store manually?
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> i guess that is if going from 15.04. if you were on rc or devel for 16.04 you should be fine
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TomasOqvist, yes, this is true
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I guess the devs will find a solution for that before the first stable release 🤞
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> is the  wireless display (athercast) not supported in xenial?
<ubptgbot> <mixmoto> I do a wrong thing... I uninstal openstore and now i don't know how to reinstall it because if i tap on the file file manager says me there's no app to open it.. There's a terminal metod to install? Thanks and sorry
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mixmoto `pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted path_to_the_package.click`
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I think you can install it with UT Tweak too
<ubptgbot> <mixmoto> @advocatux, Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> yw
<ubptgbot> Black_J8 was added by: Black_J8
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Black_J8 !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <mixmoto> @advocatux, Done! Cool thanks!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Eranuzan, it should be, please make an issue on github if it dosnt so we remeber to get it fixed before release :)
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> anybody knows what happened with the art 13 that you anounced yesterday and what we can do now?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @j2g2rp, BREAKING: The EU JURI committee has passed #Article13. This requires sites to filter all submissions against a database of copyrighted works—creating a #CensorshipMachine that puts thousands of daily activities and millions of Internet users at the mercy of algorithmic filters.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> bad news
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> Bastaaardo
<ubptgbot> <Black_J8> How to build ubuntu touch for a certain device?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Source? Anyway maybe it's better to move the #Article13 topic to OT :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Black_J8, https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] Source? Anyway maybe it's better to move the #Article13 topic to OT :) … Edit: okay, the source is EFF
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @advocatux, link OT?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://t.me/ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Is libertine still fragged on Hammerhead/N5 as of Xenial?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I dont think that Libertine work on Xenial tbh
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> in general
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> [Edit] Is libertine/Xmir still fragged on Hammerhead/N5 as of Xenial?
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @malditobastardo, And Libertine will go in the future? or something like dat?
<_kim_> Oh goody I was about to ask a question about libertine on Xenial. So what's the deal with Libertine?
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Has someone succeeded to put a dual-boot on Meizu Pro 5?
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Zack, I Zack, afaik there is only @Javacookies here who is successfully using his nexus 5 with a dual boot. Maybe he can tell you more than I could
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> however, as I told you before, it's not a supported feature anymore
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Zack, [Edit] Hi Zack, afaik there is only @Javacookies here who is successfully using his nexus 5 with a dual boot. Maybe he can tell you more than I could
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @mattbel10, Thank you, that is unfortunate
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Might as well really wait for anbox to be ready and steady to go
<ubptgbot> <Zack> !
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yes, if your device supports multirom then maybe I can help
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> I'm wondering why cloud music app was hidden on the open store for xenial? That was like the spotify of Ubuntu touch and worked perfectly fine on xenial O.o
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @geotechland, probably because it is not yet recompiled ready for xenial. The apps are being ported to xenial step by step and also depends on developers who should be keen to move their app to xenial
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Javacookies, I found this thread on the XDA Developers page: https://forum.xda-developers.com/meizu-pro-5/development/multirom-v33-meizu-pro5-t3522660 … It seems there is a chance to have a multirom for the pro5 but could be dangerous and also reading the comments below it appears to be also tricky....
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Javacookies, [Edit] I found this thread on the XDA Developers page: https://forum.xda-developers.com/meizu-pro-5/development/multirom-v33-meizu-pro5-t3522660 … It seems there is a chance to have a multirom for the pro5 but it could be dangerous and also reading the comments below it appears to be also tricky....
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @geotechland, some apps have compiled parts and some of them works relatively okay in xenial even if not recompiled … you can try downloading the click for vivid from the openstore site
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Javacookies, [Edit] I found this thread on the XDA Developers page: https://forum.xda-developers.com/meizu-pro-5/development/multirom-v33-meizu-pro5-t3522660 … It seems there is a chance to have a multirom for the pro5 but it could be dangerous and reading the comments below it appears to be also tricky....
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's up to you if you want to take the risk :) … even if you successfully install multirom, it's not a guarantee that UT will work as well
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> @Javacookies that makes sense I may just have try :D
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> Anyone also know how to change the background? Not sure what I did last time but I set a background and it remains white :/
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> you have to also enable the dash background...if that's what you meant
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Javacookies, Well, you are right. If it were for me and if I were using UT as my daily driver, I would not even think to use the dual-boot mode and risk to mess up my phone; for experimenting instead, I think it could be worth a try
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> @Javacookies ahh I think thats it. How do you enable dash background?
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> Nevermind i found it :D
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> Hidden right below those images lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @_kim_, there's some issues with creating a xenial chroot i guess, but if you had a vivid chroot on vivid, it likely will still work after upgrading the phone to xenial (i can still run xterm on my nexus 4, from a vivid chroot under xenial, at least)
<_kim_> @dohbee Thanks for the pointer. Do you by any chance know if that is an issue with chroot in xenial not working, or an issue with the way libertine is trying to do it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @_kim_, i'm not sure. i haven't tried to debug the issue, but it seems likely an issue with perhaps some library in the xenial chroot. perhaps an issue with xmir
<ubptgbot> <Thilo Schäffer> Hi, I uninstalled my music-app becaus it doesn't work well. I can't re-install it because it's not in the store and the only alternative app I found is UTmedia but this App has as well as no features. Does somebody have a solution for me?
<_kim_> try apt install music-app
<_kim_> from the terminal
<ubptgbot> <Thilo Schäffer> Does not work
<ubptgbot> <Thilo Schäffer> W: Es wird keine Sperre für schreibgeschützte Sperrdatei /var/lib/dpkg/lock verwendet. … E: Schreiben nach /var/cache/apt/ nicht möglich … E: Die Paketliste oder die Statusdatei konnte nicht eingelesen oder geöffnet werden. … phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<_kim_> >sudo su
<_kim_> >apt install music-app
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> I think you can't simply use apt install as the fs is read-only...
<_kim_> Ah. I forgot about that
<_kim_> >sudo su
<_kim_>  touch /userdata/.writable_filesystem
<_kim_> reboot phone
<_kim_> apt install
<_kim_> rm /userdata/.writable_filesystem
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> there's an easier command without needing a reboot ;)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> ./MakeWritable
<_kim_> Cool! I didn't know about that.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> just kidding, that's my command LOL
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> sudo mount /dev/loop0 / -o remount,rw
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> that's the real thing :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> but to be honest, I'm not sure if the music app is deb or click
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Music app was a deb for a short time, then it was converted back to a click
<ubptgbot> <Thilo Schäffer> Ok, thank you. First try doesn't work. I will try it later again. Now I need to go
<ubptgbot> <puneach> Hi guys. I've just switched my bq e4.5 to the rc channel and updated my system. Now under the Settings->About I see that my OS is Ubuntu 15.04. … lsb_release -a in terminal also indicates I am using vivid. … So there are 2 questions: … 1) Will bq aquaris e4.5 receive 16.04-based OS? … 2) if it will, what am I doing wrong?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> You have to use ubports-installer to jump from 15.04 to 16.04 I don't believe theirs a way to switch in the OS itself.
<ubptgbot> <puneach> Thank you, still there is an option to choose the update channel in the settings
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> I would really like to see Libertine work on xenial. … As a non developer is there any thing I can do to help with the effort?
<ubptgbot> Vinicius_Correa was added by: Vinicius_Correa
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @puneach, to answer to your first question, yes, it will as all the devices that were operative already under the 15.04 OS
<ubptgbot> schalkstalin was added by: schalkstalin
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> Hi @schalkstalin  welcome! Check out https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Vinicius_Correa, Hi @Vinicius_Correa , welcome! Have a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Vinicius_Correa, [Edit] Hi @Vinicius_Correa , welcome! Have a look at https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Thilo Schäffer> @_kim_, phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ sudo su … [sudo] password for phablet:  … root@ubuntu-phablet:/home/phablet# apt install music-app … Reading package lists... Done … Building dependency tree        … Reading state information... Done … E: Unable to locate package music-app … root@ubuntu-phablet:/home/phablet# apt install mus
<ubptgbot> ik-app … Reading package lists... Done … Building dependency tree        … Reading state information... Done … E: Unable to locate package musik-app … root@ubuntu-phablet:/home/phablet#
<ubptgbot> <Thilo Schäffer> Still does not work...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Please don't paste large messages in Telegram
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Use a service like paste.ubuntu.com instead
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You'll need to do `apt update` before you can do `apt install`.
<ubptgbot> <Thilo Schäffer> Ok sry
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also, installing the music app as a deb is not a very good idea. It might have some bugs that it doesn't as a click
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> music app should be in the store.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It should be
<_kim_> @Thilo Schäffer worked for me. I see the error is for "musik-app" it is "music-app" and yes it's probably better to install it as a click
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip, did we not publish it for some reason?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, if you were able to uninstall it from the UI, it was definitely a click, since the deb apps can't be uninstalled
<ubptgbot> <Thilo Schäffer> I also tried "music-app" and I searched the click but I can't find it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is a broken symlink under `/opt/click.ubuntu.com/users/phablet/` that you can simply delete though, and reboot, and the music app will be "installed" again
<ubptgbot> <Yance> @mixmoto, How about battery life compare to 15.04?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @puneach, That's 15.04 RC, not 16.04 RC ;)
<ubptgbot> <puneach> @advocatux, yes, I am installing 16.04/rc via UBPorts installer now
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Please, can someone with a BQ E5 (vegetahd) and/or a BQ M10 HD (cooler) run `df -h /android/cache/` and paste the "size" ouput here https://papad.org/p/ubp-devices-cache-space ? Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, music app still missing from the store, that's correct
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> and so does weather
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> but it's included in the rootfs
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @advocatux, Done for E5
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Only cooler to go !! :)
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> "Add support for Nextcloud to account plugins - Only works with Calendar for now" ...but Calendar doesn't work now, it crashes after start (16.04/rc - M10FHD and OPO)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Waldbursche, Yes its a known issue
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @malditobastardo, Okay, then i'm not alone 😅👍🏼
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> I big "thank you" for all devs for your work 👍🏼
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> @advocatux, Did it for cooler
<ubptgbot> <Black_J8> http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/get-sources.html
<ubptgbot> <Black_J8> This works the same way as ROM building? … http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/get-sources.html
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Black_J8, i'd recommend you join @halium for questions about halium :)
<ubptgbot> <Black_J8> @dohbee, ok thanks...
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> What happened to the Document viewer in xenial? It is not in the OpenStore anymore. I am pretty sure I had it installed when on devel, and it seemed to work fine, but it is gone now. Was it removed in the update to RC?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> No
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Openstore and the channels have nothing to do with each other. Probably it was only a vivid build, and the new openstore will filter that out
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> We need a list of vivid apps that are ok for xenial too
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Is there a flashcard application on Ubuntu Touch, were you can add your own words?
<Beton> So, when OTA-4 will come out, will I be able to install it as a normal update, without reflashing my devices? (I have OTA-3 now)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Correct
<ubptgbot> <Black_J8> is there anyone who can tell me more about development of Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Black_J8, Hmm that is too unspecific. What part of it you want to develop in?
<ubptgbot> <Black_J8> @Flohack, Like how r updates pushed?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Hm there is a system image server, and they are not pushed but you manually update them from the system settings. Then the update is downloaded and put into a staging area. Then, the phone reboots into our recovery and flashes the update(s)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> we have 3 channels currently for updates, stable, rc and devel
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> thats configured also via system settings
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> does that help  :)
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> I would just ask how do you manually get your phone into recovery mode? 😊
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Depends on the phone. Normally hold down power and volume down.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What device?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Or up., Or both. Or better just GOogle it
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @UniversalSuperBox, Nexus 5. I thought that only brings up the bootloader though
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> I mean UBPorts recovery page.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @AlexanderPlaza, Use the volume keys to select "Recovery mode" and press the power key
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/MURisfQb.mp4
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @UniversalSuperBox, I always thought why only LG used this type of menu
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> It's genius
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nexus devices use that menu
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The Nexus 7 2013 (ASUS) has it too.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> My Moto G5 Plus is similar
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> IMO every fastboot mode should look like that
<ubptgbot> <Black_J8> @Flohack, Custom Recovery(TWRP) or Stock Recovery?
<ubptgbot> <Black_J8> @Flohack, yup.... … thanks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Georgecloon thank you !!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Black_J8, we use a custom recovery, it is based on an older twrp i think. it is not the same as twrp though.
<ubptgbot> <Black_J8> @dohbee, how to get that?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Black_J8, are you trying to port to a new device?
<ubptgbot> <Black_J8> @dohbee, yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Currently system-image hasn't been included into Halium's workflow. You'll need to use the development scripts until a proper distribution method is made.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> first step is to get halium built for your device, once that's built and working, you can join @ubports_porting for help to get UT ported and working on top of halium, for your device.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @dohbee, So any device that has Halium working, just needs to have UBPort ported over to work... Mmm
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @AlexanderPlaza, Well Halium only secures that the device can boot, later on comes another ton of problems with hardware and GPU and so ^^
<ubptgbot> <Pgcor> Hi guys! … Can someone with the pro5 with 3 gb of ram tell me how does it run? Would you really suggest to have 4 gb, or there aren't performance problems? … Thanks ☺
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @Pgcor, It runs really well with 16.04. Fast and responsive. Use it as my daily driver now. Oh, forgot to mention that battery performance is quite good too. Maybe 4GB of RAM would improve speed somewhat, but definitely no performance issues with 3GB (at least not compared to what I am used to).
<ubptgbot> <lastdon82> @TomasOqvist, I concur
<ubptgbot> Luigi was added by: Luigi
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> https://github.com/ubports/docs.ubports.com/issues/117
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> willing to make a pr for this. Also to add something about status in 16.04 and making the fs rw.
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> is it needed for 15.04?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> I don't think 15.04 comes with libertine preinstalled?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> or am I wrong?
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> honestly, I don't know
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> If YOU needed to do this for 15.04, then I guess it's safe to assume that holds for everyone (don't have 15.04 running and haven't for a while)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Id have to check to be really sure, but I'm 90% cecertain just installig the scope does'nt do much.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> 15.04 has libertine pre-installed
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] Id have to check to be really sure, but I'm 90% certain just installing the scope doesn't do much.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> It does?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's just the gui app isn't, i guess
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Hmm OK. Learned something
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> @dohbee, you mean the scope?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ie, `libertine-container-manager` CLI tool is installed and usable by default
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dohniks, no, there also used to be a gui app for managing containers
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> would it then be possible to have ve the gui app in the open store? I'm using it without problems overhere
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> should be, but i don't recall the exact requirements for the app
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> It's not there right now, at least. Following instructions on the ubuntu wiki pulls it in at some point.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> but I guess getting libertine working at all on 16.04 is higher on the list
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it 'works' for me sort of
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> speaking of which, what does it do for you?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i created a container when i had 15.04 on my nexus 4, and installed xterm, and after upgrading to 16.04, i can still run xterm just fine from that container
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> ha
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> I had tried once to create a new container in xenial and lcm kinda did something
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> there was a container, but it also spew some errors
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> no icons in the scope though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the scope wasn't built for 16.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not sure if it's been rebuilt yet
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @dohniks, On 15.04 works as expected, in 16.04 the scope was empty
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> ah yeah, I think I built it myself
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Hmm, but as for me I can't launch any X app. Using ubuntu-app-launch starts apps but they crash immediatelly :(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the scope will be empty unless you've got a version that was built on 16.04
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> @dohbee so how did you get the scope on 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dohniks i don't have the scope on 16.04
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> @dohbee, ok, how do you run xterm?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dohniks, started it via `ubuntu-app-launch` command in terminal
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> creating a new cotiner in 16.04 was iffy. Something about trying to create a vivid container failed because of missing stuff, but a denial continer was just not possible
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> ah
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] creating a new cotiner in 16.04 was iffy. Something about trying to create a vivid container failed because of missing stuff, but a xenial continer was just not possible
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> I think somebody should write a bugreport (ducks)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, you can only create a container for the version that you're running on the host
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Seems to me libertine-container-manager itself works, but doesn't have all deps/repository in place so fails to do it's thing
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @dohbee, Yeah figured.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @dohbee, unless choosing lxd instead of chroot - if it works
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I noticed the scope doesn't work in arale Xenial RC-1 either.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @dohbee, [Edit] unless choosing lxd instead of chroot - if it works (well, we've discussed this already, should work with both, but the tool doesn't allow it for chroot)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @zubozrout, iirc, the lxd/lsc work wasn't completed and has some issues still
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @TartanSpartan, Not working as in not available in unity8 or available but empty?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> you can install it manually, enable it, but the list is empty.
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> I think this piece didnt work:
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> https://github.com/ubports/libertine/blob/xenial/python/libertine/ChrootContainer.py#L137
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> no more overlay for xenial
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> so the scope works, but just has nothing to show
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> I'm not sure
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the overlay didn't go anywhere
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> @zubozrout, what do you mean by install it manually? compile from source?
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> @dohbee but for xenial?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i guess it does likely need updating to not use the overlay, and pull from the ubports repo instead
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also the ubports repo needs some rebuilding i think
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> I think its not in the /etc/apt/sources of UT xenial
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dohniks, doesn't matter
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> oh, no. Just pkcon install the click package compiled for vivid. I haven't tried compiling it.
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> @dohbee, well, if the rootfs doesnt use it, I'd wager you don't want it in the libertine container either
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> @zubozrout ok clear
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, maybe maybe not
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> hehe true that!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what i want right now, is my bluetooth to work reliably :-/
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Since we are on this topic I envy you you can run libertine apps at least manually. No such luck on MX4 :).
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well i haven't tried a 16.04 container yet
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> you should :).
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, seems my nexus4 has hanged or something trying to create a 16.04 container
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> I can certainly create it on MX4 and even install packages. Then list them with ubuntu-app-launch-appids: … ubuntu_firefox_0.0 … ubuntu_python3.5_0.0 … but nothing works, although trying to launch python this way crashes unity :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes but i can't run things on your phone, so that doesn't help me see what's wrong, so much
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well my nexus4 has gone a bit off the rocker
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> well, where can I find logs for libertine?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not sure what's going on but it won't show up via mtp or adb
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, there's logs for each app under `~/.cache/upstart/` just like other apps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> wtf my phone is supposedly powered off, and it's unplugged, and the screen/backlight just powered on
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Ok, here it is: .cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu_firefox_0.0-.log  … And yup, now that I see this you helped me figure this out a few weeks back already: … proot info: pid 20224: terminated with signal 11 … That's aal there is.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> [Edit] Ok, here it is: .cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu_firefox_0.0-.log  … And yup, now that I see this you helped me figure this out a few weeks back already: … proot info: pid 20224: terminated with signal 11 … That's all there is.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> like, no google logo, just blank screen with the lighting on
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> hmm :(. Doesn't holding power button fix this?
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> @zubozrout, ah, that, I think I saw that as well, then I was staring at https://github.com/proot-me/PRoot/issues/112 but I didn't understand it and gave up
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe i should just buy another nexus 5, that hopefully has working wifi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well i eventually got it turned off. maybe the power button is what caused it, too
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So openvpn won't connect because `/var/lib/openvpn/chroot/tmp/` is read-only
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But it doesn't actually put anything there
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> 10/10
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> weird
<ubptgbot> ciampix was added by: ciampix
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, bother. i guess i'm going to have to reboot to get bluetooth back
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I mean I can add a new `writable-path` for it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i have no idea what went wrong :(
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And I did, PR incoming
<ubptgbot> luisfelipe was added by: luisfelipe
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @ciampix & @luisfelipe !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @dohniks, Thanks for the link. Well, I don't know either unfortunately :(
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> @zubozrout mind creating a bug report? seems you have the device and xenial and the logs and the reproduction in front of you. mine is currently in some halium woes
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> I can't do it today but will try no to forget and do it tomorrow - unless someone is faster :)
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> 👍
#ubports 2018-06-21
<ubptgbot> AimanFO was added by: AimanFO
<ubptgbot> distrojunkie was added by: distrojunkie
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/B6kLygkc.png
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> Hey guys, is it ok the battery of my nexus 5 drain so much during the night?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> I left it about 90% with mobile data and wifi off, no apps opened and this morning it's 38%!!! The only thing I thought is that I'm in roaming and could be bad for the battery, but the nights before it doesn't drain so much
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> that's kinda usual on Nexus 5, there's an open issue about it and a possible cause
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> try running sudo pkill -9 hciattach
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> the drain is ~20% for me but after using this command, it's 3-10% only
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> What does this command do?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> not sure though what's the impact of killing that process, bluetooh might stop working?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> kills the hciattach process
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Yes sure, but I mean: What does this process do? :-)
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> iirc hciattach is basically the link between bluetooth hardware to the os' bluetooth stack
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> ^ like I said, I don't know LOL, search the issues in github...I'm kinda lazy right now coz I'm on my phone 😅
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @dohniks, Here you go :) … https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/701 … https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/700
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> nice
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> is the proot error the only entry in the log?
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> if so, please clarify in the issue, if not, please attach
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mymike00, Is that the new app to design rollercoasters? 😆
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> On a serious note, that's pretty similar to what I see on my N5 altought is less pronounced since I installed a new battery
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] On a serious note, that's pretty similar to what I see on my N5 althought is less pronounced since I installed a new battery
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @advocatux, yep, but still in development 😁
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @advocatux, yeah, I was thinking about taking a new battery... but the thing is that it's the first night I had so much drain, all the days before I had -20% max per night 😢
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> What changed that night? Maybe on roaming mode is calling the antennas more frequently?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> I'm in roaming for about 2 weeks...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Zi2xi3cI.mp4
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mymike00, Xenial or vivid
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mymike00, [Edit] Xenial or vivid?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2546645 (get the link from the forum https://forums.ubports.com/topic/358/nexus-5-hammerhead-battery-boost-disable-auto-rotate-reboot-for-slower-drain ) says that could be apps that don't shut down sensors after finished using it. … now I think the app is https://github.com/mymike00
<ubptgbot> /ActivityTracker (forked by me, and I'm the actual dev) because if I try to use it for the seond time (it create gps tracks) the position switch doesn't work very well anymore and I have to reboot the phone...
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @malditobastardo, vivid
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> [Edit] https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2546645 (get the link from the forum https://forums.ubports.com/topic/358/nexus-5-hammerhead-battery-boost-disable-auto-rotate-reboot-for-slower-drain ) says that could be apps that don't shut down sensors after finished using it. … now I think the app is https://github.com/m
<ubptgbot> ymike00/ActivityTracker (forked by me, and I'm the actual dev) because if I try to use it for the seond time (it create gps tracks) the position switch doesn't work very well anymore and I have to reboot the phone... … is it possible?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> try with killing hciattach as suggested before
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> for me it worked
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> now in xenial it seems like that was fixed
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @malditobastardo, but after that can I still use bluetooth?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> hmm no, you have to reboot the phone in order to use bt again
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> but you can do that before going to sleep to avoid the huge battery drain when sleeping
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> ok, I'll try tonight, thank you all!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mymike00 have you tried to put the phone on airplane mode at night?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> not yet, I could also have a try with that 👍🏻
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> :)
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> I can confirm, that libertine works (somewhat) on Bq M10 with 16.04
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> Firefox reports: "Your Firefox profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible." and crashes, but GIMP loaded and works
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> I had no luck with Libertine in vivid.  I had to sneak in the puritine click package someone slipped me back when I was just using my Nexus 5!
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> And or Nexus 7.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> where did you get stuck?
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> It aborts somewhere around setting up some xorg packages, about 3 apt-gets in.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> disk space maybe?
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> Not possible.  Fresh flash, 5.3 GB free.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> not sure where the disk space is claimed. if it's on the system partition, it will be limited
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> Almost certainly in the user partition, unless there's some kind of symlink.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> which guide did you follow. the ubports docs one, or the ubuntu wiki?
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> The UBports one.
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> A combination of knowing xenial is coming up quickly and wanting to reflash the tablet with the original image from Bq (also not workign out for me) resulted in me not spending a lot of time working on it.  (I'm using a frieza device.)
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> [Edit] A combination of knowing xenial is coming up quickly and wanting to reflash the tablet with the original image from Bq (also not working out for me) resulted in me not spending a lot of time working on it.  (I'm using a frieza device.)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> you could try the ubuntu wiki's instruction. it includes installing libertine with apt, which just might add something you could be missing. it at least installs the gui app so you can manage apps and containers in that.
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> Hm, I just have the OpenStore's scope, which seems to work.
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> If it's still not working somehow once xenial's released, I'll spend some real tiem with it.  (I know the best time is now with the rc, but I don't have the time to keep flashing over and over, and xenial is missing a lot of apps.)
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> Man, the terminal app on Xenial is awesome!
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> Is it?
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> such an improvement over an already great app
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> it's a fullblown terminal with everything necessary
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> I would use it on desktop
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> Easy to use tabs, splitting windows horizontally and vertically, good aesthetics
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> (Photo, 1920x1200) https://irc.ubports.com/yFAq2vjE.png
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @nhaines, it is
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> that's in windowed mode right? … transparency doesn't work in staged mode … and hell yeah, the new terminal is awesome :)
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> Yeah, in staged mode I often have this problem, where the touch doesn't work on right side of the screen
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> apart from the top panel
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> so I always run in windowed
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> I noticed a strange behaviour in libertine though. Applications open a new window whenever there's a menu option unrolled
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> IE, if I click on File menu in Gimp, instead of just showing the File menu options it opens a new fullscreen window
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> with the options
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> Hmm... damn, not enough space in root to install byobu :(
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> I wonder what can I remove without crippling my system.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @tylnesh, interesting. seems there has been some tweaking with window classes? what does it do with dialogies? do open/save/print dialogues get their own window too?
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> yep
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> everything
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> and when I click on Window->Single window mode in Gimp, it spawns another (incomplete) window
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> and when launching GIMP with SWM enabled, it opens a full window in the foreground and two windows (layers and controls) in the background
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> hmm I think I know what are you refering to.. it happens the same with Unity8 on desktop
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> in xenial every new window spawned by a libertine app opens in the same window (start gnome-terminal, type `gedit` > gedit overlaps terminal instead of getting it's own windows
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] in xenial every new window spawned by a libertine app opens in the same window (start gnome-terminal, type `gedit` > gedit overlaps terminal instead of getting it's own windows)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> yes
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> it has something to do with mir
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> and if the app is qt bla bla, technica stuff that I dont understand
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> so we go from everything in the same window to EVERYTHING in a new window 😆
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> but the same thing you can experience on desktop
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> @YougoChats, Yep :D
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> every xmir app gets it's own xsession inside a mir window. some sanity must be achieved about what items spawned by the xmir app must stay in the same xsession (menus, toolbars, tooltips etc) and which ones must get their own xsession (floating toolbars like gimp's, dialogues, new apps spawned by the original app, like starting f
<ubptgbot> rom terminal, or a browser tab detached to or opened in a new window)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> that happens with qt apps that are natively run in mir … menus open in a new window
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> but qt apps in libertine too?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i have vlc in libertine on vivid and it opens menus in its main window
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> i haven't really used libertine that much … I'm a rebel...I install apps directly LOL
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> but yeah, on vivid xmir, menus work fine
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/FBAhwtTC.webp
<ubptgbot> hassan_mohamad was added by: hassan_mohamad
<ubptgbot> italian00 was added by: italian00
<ubptgbot> <italian00> Hi all!
<ubptgbot> iamr00t was added by: iamr00t
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> @Javacookies, Can you write down the instructions for installing apps directly??
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> @Javacookies, [Edit] Can you write down the instructions for installing apps directly?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I can't, it's not advisable! 😁
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Hi @italian00 & @iamr00t , welcome!!! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started !! There are  language focus groups too.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> The advice can be obtained quite straigtforwardly via search engines, if you take responsibility for the risks.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> LOL … actually it's quite easy to install, just make you filesystem writable then you can install app via apt
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> creating app launchers would need a couple of steps though
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> and you only have 2GB of space by default and mostly taken up already
<ubptgbot> javic was added by: javic
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @javic, Hello Javic … You can read more about UBports here … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … What is your first language?
<ubptgbot> <javic> Hello, Spanish
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hola :)
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> @Stereofont, English
<ubptgbot> <javic> Ok Wiz
<ubptgbot> <javic> Ok Lionelb
<ubptgbot> <javic> Hola advocatux
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi :) You can join us in the Spanish group too 👍
<ubptgbot> aryanpathania was added by: aryanpathania
<ubptgbot> <javic> @advocatux, Ok
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> javic also if you set an alias in your Telegram account it's easier to ping you
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @aryanpathania, Hi Aryan, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome :)
<ubptgbot> <aryanpathania> @advocatux, Hi
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👋
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> @Javacookies, Ah, yeah, right.. I do this as well for byobu and other utilities. Didn't know you can do it with X apps, though. And in Xenial, there ain't enough space for even byobu on the root partition
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> @Javacookies, Don't worry.. back on vivid, I changed part of my sources to point to artful...
<ubptgbot> saarja was added by: saarja
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> Somehow, the device did not burst into flames
<ubptgbot> <luisfelipe> Bye. I go to spanish group. 👋🏻
<ubptgbot> <luisfelipe> Thanks!!!
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @saarja !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> Anto Josu was added by: Anto Josu
<ubptgbot> <Anto Josu> Hi
<ubptgbot> <Anto Josu> I would like to know that whether ubuntu touch runs on 512 mb ram
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i don't think that will be a good experience. what device are you talking about?
<ubptgbot> <Anto Josu> Gionee P2S
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> that device is not supported. you can see which devices are supported on https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <piday72> oo
<ubptgbot> <piday72> (Voice, 5s) https://irc.ubports.com/37MgjuCA.oga
<ubptgbot> <piday72> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/rDd0X4d0.png
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @piday72 please, don't spam this group. Next time you'll be banned
<ubptgbot> <iamr00t> Please add support for Xiaomi Redmi Note 4X, its a very popular phone now.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Some devs are trying to port these Redmi devices https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=is%3Aissue+Redmi but porting it isn't an easy task
<ubptgbot> <iamr00t> Owh,I see. Hope they succeed soon
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You can read this https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html if you want to get the idea of how complex porting is
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> and all the people doing it are volunteers 😉
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Anto Josu, Some legacy devices run with 1Gb but the threshold for smooth operation seems to be around 1.5Gb
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Anto Josu, I suggest you to try postmarketOS
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> https://www.postmarketos.org/
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> it runs ok on devices with 512Mb
<ubptgbot> John was added by: John
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Hmm, but there are quite a lot of devices here: https://github.com/Halium/halium-devices/tree/halium-7.1/manifests - I've never checked. How is Ubuntu Touch working on Halium? Were all things resolved and should it just work now or are there still some issues?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @zubozrout, CAF is broken
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> and UBports requires building a different boot image (halium-boot)
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> but well it got better
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> you should look at projectmanagement issues to find out if UT works on that device
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> manifests are just trees for the build. for example i built a dream2lte image, but it doesn't even boot yet
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome John !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues?q=is%3Aopen+is%3Aissue+label%3APorts
<ubptgbot> <John> Any one tried the voice assistant for UT  i saw it in git-hub
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @vanyasem Thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> take a look at this one for example
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/28
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> it has nice photos in comments
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Cool, even with screenshots to make this more interesting :)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @vanyasem, except that he won't be able to use it as phone :)
<ubptgbot> <CryptopianX> Fwd from ℑnςo๓ع ᴮᵒᵗ ᶜᵃˢʰ: [[​](http://telegr](http://t.me/Bitcoin_Cloud_Mining_bot?start=544874992)[​](http://telegra.ph/file/ab02c7c582cfed2cfc3c1.jpg)​​🎖Trusted Paying Bot … Earn without any fee or points … 📂 ​​​​ɴᴀᴍᴇ: Bitcoin Cloud Mining … 🌐 ʟɪɴᴋ: BitconCloudMining … 📥 ᴍɪɴ ɪɴᴠᴇsᴛ: no investment … 📤 ᴍɪɴ ᴡɪᴛʜᴅʀᴀᴡ: 0
<ubptgbot> .001 … 🤖 ʙᴏᴛ ᴛʏᴘᴇ: mining / game … ⁉️ sᴛᴀᴛᴜs: PAYING … ⚠️ New server comes with fast mining. … ✅ another payout
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip @UniversalSuperBox spam
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> gtfo spam :D
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> ah man, i was so going to cllick that!
<ubptgbot> <John> @mariogrip, R u the one in the ubports youtube video
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @John, one of them yeah
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, xD
<ubptgbot> <John> @mariogrip, U r doing great job congrats
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @John, Thanks :D :D what video did you watch if i may ask? was it one of the q/a?
<ubptgbot> <John> Yea bits of all 30 videos
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip, must have been one where your internet was working :D
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, ouch :P
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @John, Aweome :D didnt know it was that many videos yet even :D
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> feels like we started the q/a just some month ago, not a full year
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> *close to a full yeah*
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, In case you're interested, I've seen you for the first time in a Lunduke interview
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Together with Bhushan
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I instantly fell in love
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> haha :P me and bhushan is extra qute togheter
<ubptgbot> <John> Hey is it possible to install chrome addons on new browser
<ZeroPointEnergy> I destroyed (physically) my Aquaris E5 and now I had to reflash my Samsung S7 I used for development with Lineage because I needed a working phone :'(
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> destroyed? not just break but destroyed? what did you do?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @John, not visual ones, no
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> but things that hook into the rendering engine you can make work
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> does the openstore automatically detect vivid versions of apps and suggest user to update to xenial version if there's available?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I'm talking about when upgrading to xenial without wiping
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I see many posts that has this topic especially with the openstore app
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> No I dont think so ;)
<ZeroPointEnergy> YougoChats: It got bent, so the glass broke and the touchscreen is no longer working
<ZeroPointEnergy> Not sure if I just should get one of the supported devices or just wait for the librem 5. Also the librem dev kit should soon show up, so at least  I can experiment again. But android is just horrible
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Hi. I tried to update my 16.04 and after reboot freezed like this...
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/D7RlUW5q.png
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/WSHXPTWN.png
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> What may i do?
<ubptgbot> ClayFM was added by: ClayFM
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> a random thought, but maybe we could get community-supported MediaTek device that is cheap, currently available to buy, yet has kernel sources? at least it doesn't suffer from CAF issues
<ubptgbot> MelodyTheFolf was added by: MelodyTheFolf
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @NotKit, https://forum.xda-developers.com/redmi-note-4/development/rom-lineageos-14-1-xiaomi-redmi-note-4-t3760332
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Redmi 4 note mtk edition maybe?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> no kernel source
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Sony phones have kernel sources avaliable, but... 1. no support 2. sony devices can be a PITA
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> How about 1st gen android one?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> https://forum.xda-developers.com/crossdevice-dev/android-one-crossdevice-development-original-android-development/rom-lineageos-14-1-android-one-1st-gen-t3744646
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @ClayFM & @MelodyTheFolf !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @VeryOriginalUsername, it's rather old, approximately same hw as BQ Aquaris
<ubptgbot> <MelodyTheFolf> Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Jyoti, Hi Jyoti. Please join https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> Bastaaaardo
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> I'm waiting, but nothing is happening, the phone was stopped in this image ... I can move between the options but I do not know which option to choose ...
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @Jyoti, If the first one is "Reboot to system" or something like that what about that?
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> I tried this option, rebooted and after that, when i try to update, start to reboot and again shows this image
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> So you can boot the system normally but just can't update?
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @zubozrout, Yes, the first option is to reboot
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @zubozrout, Yes, i guess is the only problem. Can boot, cant update
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Maybe i will just boot and not update for npw
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Jyoti: … Maybe i will just boot and not update for now
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Well that sounds odd. But unfortunately can't test this as I don'ŧ have a BQ device. Are you on devel channel?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> [Edit] Well that sounds odd. But unfortunately can't test this as I don't have a BQ device. Are you on devel channel?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> It could be that today's build is somehow broken for frieza - it does work on arale though. But devel can break any time so maybe next build will install normally.
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @zubozrout, Ok. Thanks you anyway
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @zubozrout, I mean, thank you  :-)
<ubptgbot> <mpnegro> Hi
<ubptgbot> <mpnegro> Any news about Decko for xenial ?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Work In Progress :)
<ubptgbot> <mpnegro> ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, trying again to create a xenial container on my n4, after patching libertine
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> ubports tr not open :(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ankaos, it's open. but there's only 14 members in it, and you just joined and asked something. give it time
<ubptgbot> bapakmuu was added by: bapakmuu
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome bapakmuu !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip hmm, can we maybe rebuild all the device kernels without the seccomp backports?
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> @dohbee, patching?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dohniks, patched to not add the overlay ppa, and to add the ubports repo instead
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> ok
<ubptgbot> <RoccoOPO> Hi all. A question: Can I change 16.04  repository from devel to RC without lost anything? Is it advisable? Thanks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @RoccoOPO yes, you can do it without any problem. About if it is advisable or not to do it, it just depends on what you want to do :)
<ubptgbot> <RoccoOPO> Of course remaining in develop mode I have the system always updated...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> devel updates daily (more or less) and RC does it weekly
<ubptgbot> <RoccoOPO> OK, thanks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Thomas> Hi all, how can I build and test the https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component ? Thanks
<ubptgbot> Domi was added by: Domi
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Domi !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> My Pro 5 took a full body dip in water this morning :(
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I dried it out in a pot of rice for 9 hours. Turning it on, I noticed:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> a) The SIM wasn't responding but after switching slots back and forth and trying my dad's card, it seems to be back now.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Rice is generally too moist to do anything but make things really messy
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> b) The selfie cam is foggy, hopefully that dries out.
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> this is why I keep silica gel packets around
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> c) The headphone port isn't responding to the plug going in or out. By default it thinks headphones are always plugged in. I can adjust outputs manually in Pavucontrol on Libertine, but this could be rather inconvenient e.g. for incoming calls.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I took the SIM slot out to fully expose everything and now I'm drying it out again overnight.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> What would you guys recommend for drying if not rice? I don't have silica gel packets although I do see some at work from time to time.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hair dryer + alcohol
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Alcohol, how?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I drink alcohol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> alcohol is a dessicant. so like, rubbing alcohol or such to suck up the water, and hair dryer to evaporate it all
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> On c), is this a known outcome for water damaged devices? Can it be corrected if the water fully dries out, or should I assume the circuitry is damaged for good?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I don't have rubbing alcohol to hand, I'm not sure about a hair dryer.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "depends"
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Make backup now that you still can. Most likely that phone is going to die. So do it until is too late
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> [Edit] Make backup now that you still can. Most likely that phone is going to die. So do it now until is too late
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Sure, I'll do that in the morning after this rice bath.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> The SD card is mostly backed up and it's out of the phone so I can get the rest of it tonight.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 😺👍
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I will say my old HTC M7 took a dunk and it was significantly damaged before that but after IDK if it had any more signifcant effect. Really all I noticed was a cluster of dead pixels in one corner. Let's try to be optimistic.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *significant
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> SIlica gel packets are made up of small beads, right? Would one need a large number of packets to submerge the phone?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> really the water itself isn't the problem. it's the minerals in the water, which will be left behind after it evaporates
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> disassembly + alcohol/sonic bath + hair dryer is the best if you can. but disassembling phones is pretty hard
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> depends on the phone, heh
<ubptgbot> <Nikfrager> The most important action is to cut off the supply (battery out). Then is time to dry.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> If the water had salt it's better bath it in clean water. If it hadn't better dry it.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Don't have a sonic drier to hand either.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> In teardown videos, they seem to use some sort of magnetic device to raise the LCD screen from the device. Would that be another requirement?
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> Put it into a no frost fridge.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> How does one determine if you own a no frost fridge?
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> When you buy it. They sell it.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> It removes the water with air.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> My father bought a new fridge/freezer combo recently. I'd have to check the model.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> Perhaps. He should know it because it dries the things. You have to cover them.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> My guess is it's just a conventional model. Maybe I should take it to a professional teardown and repair service.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> It will be in the manual.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> Forget it.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I mean, take the phone in for repair.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> May be.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> But I think of two options: If when it is dry it go, ok. Else buy another one.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> [Edit] But I think of two options: If when it is dry it goes, ok. Else buy another one.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yep, in the worst case scenario I will back up everything, sell it as a (mildly) damaged phone on eBay and order a new Pro 5 in time for Xenial.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> Ok. We expect it'll be ok tomorrow.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Asking on Facebook for recommendations for phone repair. There's a Hacklab which might have all the required tools and would probably do it for free and/or let me take the reins.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> In the city of Edinburgh, I mean.
#ubports 2018-06-22
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @tylnesh, Usually extra language keyboard stuff
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @tylnesh, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2309416
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I think just changing the desktop file to tell it to show and run with xmir
<ubptgbot> <burlaman> https://github.com/motog2014devteam/android_device_motorola_thea
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> Ooh, I just realized that when xenial hits, I can install the nextcloud client in a libertine container.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @nhaines, there is a nextcould app for xenial https://open-store.io/app/ubsync it's prety awesome :D
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> i use it for music etc
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> Does it work on vivid?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @nhaines, no, it's xenial only
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> Hmm, perhaps it should not be listed for vivid then.  :)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> but we are getting close to xenial
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> The online account plugin for Nextcloud doesn't appear to work either.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @nhaines, it's a big with the openstore :( it require a vivid click before xenial
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @nhaines, humm, on xenial?
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> That's a shame.  :(
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> I don't think I tried it on xenial.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> ok, since it seems to work for me on xenial
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> I don't think I'll be able to upgrade to xenial for some time due to app unavailability.
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> Just the usual problems. :)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> yeah, i see that. I hope to get some more apps now that rc is out. will also push hard to get all the regresion fixed, but we are pretty close there
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> it's getting closer by each day :)
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> There's always lots of good dev news.  :)
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> I might recommend a puritine-like package in the openstore.  That might be a nice thing to offer.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Yeah, that would be nice
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> @nhaines, There is a bug with some specific password only. Otherwise nextcloud account works for both Xenial and Vivid.
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> @Ern_st, Any clues to what the bug is?  Like if an application-only password would help?
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> https://github.com/ubports/account-plugins/issues/8
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> With application password no prob
<ubptgbot> <John> Old browser is great why new browser?
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> iirc Oxide was based on an old/insecure version of chromium
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> the new browser uses qtwebengine which is better maintained
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Wow nice! Dan Chapman is already working on Dekko for 16.04? :-)
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> [Edit] iirc Oxide (the rendering engine for the old browser) was based on an old/insecure version of chromium
<ubptgbot> <John> Rendering is still ugly
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> ugly how?
<ubptgbot> <John> Desktop view , no mobile friendly
<ubptgbot> <MelodyTheFolf> Yo
<ubptgbot> <MelodyTheFolf> So by any chance, when Ubuntu deprecated Ubuntu Touch, this project picked it up and kept going?
<ubptgbot> <MelodyTheFolf> Someone just told me about this yesterday and I was really intrigued by it
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Yeah, that's exactly what ubports did
<ubptgbot> <MelodyTheFolf> Sounds pretty neat honestly.
<ubptgbot> <MelodyTheFolf> The only thing I'm wondering about, is how do I build a version for my device?
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Out of curiosity, what device?
<ubptgbot> <MelodyTheFolf> Amazon Fire 7
<ubptgbot> <MelodyTheFolf> I have all the tools to do so
<ubptgbot> <MelodyTheFolf> Since I had a tablet running on a older version of Fire OS, I successfully rooted it and switched the ROM to stock 5.1
<ubptgbot> <MelodyTheFolf> Although the 8GB of internal memory might be an issue 🤔
<ubptgbot> <MelodyTheFolf> @Lyokanthrope, Still thank you
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Just bear in mind that Halium stuff is kind of inactive right now
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> But getting a port going is good anyway because once xenial lands there's gonna be more work put into ubports on Halium
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @ubports_porting and @halium is a good place to check to when/if you get stuck.
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> [Edit] @ubports_porting and @halium is a good place to check too when/if you get stuck.
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> [Edit] @ubports_porting and @halium are good places to check too when/if you get stuck.
<ubptgbot> <MelodyTheFolf> Well, thank you :3
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/H0WYmP0T.webp
<ubptgbot> <MelodyTheFolf> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/CyA3k4Ti.webp
<ubptgbot> <John> Is there share it like apps here
<ubptgbot> <John> [Edit] Is there any share it like apps here
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFl5p1IcRmA
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> the terminal app in 16.04 splits and tabs "review"
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> it's pretty bad LOL, low sound volume, me not a native english speaker
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> wololo.
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> anyway
<_kim_> Has anyone used KVM / Qemu on UT? How stupid of an idea is it?
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @popescu_sorin, Nice! Your videos are always of the upmost interest for me👍 Good job
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @popescu_sorin, [Edit] Nice! Your videos are always of the utmost interest for me👍 Good job
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> @mattbel10, Same here.. Good job Popescu
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Thanks all
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Next time i.ll try to see if alcohol helps
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Wolo
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> @mariogrip, I didn't realise that owncloud-sync had been forked.
<ubptgbot> d3fc0n3 was added by: d3fc0n3
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> sup Kim
<ubptgbot> <d3fc0n3> hello to everybody, I'm not a native english speaker but I love the ubuntu touch thanks to the community for your efforts!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Another great @popescu_sorin Video Production \o/
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> o/
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @d3fc0n3, there is a spanish ubports group i think
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @d3fc0n3 hi & welcome, what's your first language? There are UBports language focus groups too
<ubptgbot> <d3fc0n3> I'm from Spain ;)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @d3fc0n3 ah jajajajaa see https://t.me/UBPorts_ES
<ubptgbot> <d3fc0n3> ok better in spanish ;) Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 1600 members! when did it happen?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Kim is the member number 1600
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/PFQfTCNf.mp4
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/gvAUGsWL.webp
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Not this Kim) 😆
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/vIiIuDOV.webp
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> lol
<_kim_> You don't know, I could be that Kim. . .
<_kim_> It seems to work after a fashion but configuring it is well fiddly compared to a normal machine.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Check this out:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1Ksk9-VVjo&t=91
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> That orange device looks like a magnet to me? Or is it just a suction cup?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> suction cup
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGXbU6VM1DI
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> rubber somting on the bottom, push the leaver to suck the air between
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> [Edit] rubber something on the bottom, push the leaver to suck the air in between
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> OIC
<_kim_> Standard tool for phone screens, beats using a chisel. . . . not that I've ever done that. You sometimes get little ones free with the replacement screen but they aren't as good.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> So this kit would cater for most of those tools, probably all?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Opening-Repair-Smart-Phone-Disassembly/dp/B01K1X8DYU
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> [Edit] rubber something on the bottom, pull the leaver to suck the air in between
<_kim_> TBH you probably won't need most of those tools but they are nice to have if you want a set.
<_kim_> The sucker is more something like this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009DFUWS8/ but you have to check the diameter fits the screens you're working with.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ok, I'm buying a tool set and a 2 x suction cup. Should hopefully futureproof and protect all my devices. Until they arrive, I won't turn my Pro 5 on again.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Is it worth getting an ultrasonic cleaner? Is this safe to use on internal phone components?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @TartanSpartan I think it's better if you continue on the OT group at this point :)
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> General question (disclaimer: I'm a totally noob so please be gentle 😜): if I wanted to change an Ubuntu Touch component, e.g. the keyboard, and see only on my device if it works or not, how can I do this? Should I go to GH, download locally the keyboard-component I don't know how, change the code locally on my Ubuntu 16.04 lapto
<ubptgbot> p, I don't know how, run the keyboard on my PC only to see if it works or not, I don't even know if this is remotely possible? I know, too many unknown there but I told you I'm a noob!
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> [Edit] General question (disclaimer: I'm a totally noob so please be gentle 😜): if I wanted to change an Ubuntu Touch component, e.g. the keyboard, and see only on my device if it works or not, how can I do this? Should I go to GH, download locally the keyboard-component I don't know how, change the code locally on my Ubuntu 16.0
<ubptgbot> 4 laptop, I don't know how, run the keyboard on my PC only to see if it works or not, I don't even know if this is remotely possible? I know, too many unknowns there but I told you I'm a noob!
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @mattbel10, https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/appdev/system-software.html … Have a look here
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> And let me know if you manage to get it working, because ATM I'm not😂😢
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> Yes, I already searched there for some hints on how to use GitHub but I didn't find
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @mymike00, do you mean the link? It's working for me
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @mattbel10, No, what is written in the doc
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @mattbel10, To download something from gh you can download a zip from the website or, from the terminal, git pull and the irk of the repository on gh. Of course you have to install git
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @mymike00, aaaaaah now I see it. Thank you Michele.
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @mymike00, ok ok, so for you it didn't worked?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @mattbel10, no, that works
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> the link I gave you explain how to deploy software for ut (for example the keyboard)
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> I suggest you to use `crossbuilder`, which is explained in one of the sectionin the doc
<ubptgbot> <John> Where can I find the Bluetooth received file
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @mymike00, Thanks. Later I will probably bother you on the Italian supergroup if you don't mind
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @mattbel10, sure
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @John, are you using the app "bluetooth file transfer" ?
<ubptgbot> <John> Yeah
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> you can find it in the .config or .local folder of the app … utbt.something.....
<ubptgbot> <John> Thx its in .cache/ubtd.mzanetti
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> Hmmm just witched on my 10FHD expecting there to be an update.. but none are showing? Did I miss something ?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @AlexiPistonrod what do you mean? what are you trying to do?
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> @neothethird, I am testing 16.04 rc on my Nexus 5 and the feeling is positive. For now the problems I've encountered are: … - At startup sometimes the device does not find WiFi networks. I need to insist with the connection buttons and airplane mode to connect to WiFi. … - Sometimes when I start a call, after a few sec
<ubptgbot> onds the dialer thinks that the call is terminated. The only way to end the call and make another call or turn off the device. … - Sometimes the volume seems crazy, in all the apps. Sometimes calls and ringtones are low and volume adjustment while using YouTube from the Brower does not always work. The problem also occurs with the headset. … These
<ubptgbot> problems were not there with 15.04 OTA-3 stable.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @nhaines, It is not. We had lots of problems trying to put such a thing in the store. It doesn't really solve the core issues either.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @_kim_, Probably not a great idea to try using virtualization on a phone. There's no spice client or management app yet either, afaik
<ubptgbot> <John> @GiovanniStaiano, There is also browser rendering failed problem
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @GiovanniStaiano, you seems to have more issues than the normal ones. I think the best option for you is to make a clean installation or just go back to vivid
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @GiovanniStaiano, [Edit] you seem to have more issues than the normal ones. I think the best option for you is to make a clean installation or just go back to vivid
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> @John, That also happens 😅
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> @malditobastardo, This is the result of clean installation. However, it's the secondary phone, so I can use it to find bugs.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, I think I've seen others mention them too
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @GiovanniStaiano, Ok great for the last part then. I don't understand why some people are having X issues and others like me don't. Or at least not for now.... I am on devel maybe that has something to do?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I also heard that rc channel for some reason is not quite stable in comparison to devel but who knows....
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Maybe I am just confusing things
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, RC is as stable as devel at the time the image is copied to RC. but it's not updated as often as devel, so if bugs are fixed in devel it might seem more reliable at a given point in time
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> rc is more stable because it changes less
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> yes I understand the theory
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I am just repeating what I heard
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 😿
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Well RC doesn't seem to work on MX4 (though I am on devel so have not tested this) - which makes devel more stable :))
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> lol
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 😹😹😹
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Výborně
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> @dohbee, Well, one core issue I imagine is that everyone's libertine containers will suddenly break after the upgrade to xenial.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @nhaines, nope
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> I thought libc changed.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> puritine is only useful as a marketing/demo tool
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @nhaines, not inside the container it didn't
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it's libstdc++ that's the ABI problem
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> libc itself is fine
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> Well that's some good news, then!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> at least, my container with xterm still works
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's the new xenial container that's not working
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @malditobastardo, Who says this
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I am not going to point anyone, as I said, for me makes no sense neither but I don't know what to believe anymore, there seems to be a lot of variables here, people downgrading from devel to rc, others updating without wipe, with wipe, so who knows, Its a rumour? maybe it was, but If this will be an issue I can edit my messa
<ubptgbot> ge so no one will get confused. I will never say anything without testing myself first.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, the most stable software, is software that's not running :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @malditobastardo, rc is just copied over from devel, either by manual or automatic job. So an RC is basically a devel from the same day
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> @GiovanniStaiano, Even scrolling is very slow compared to 15.04
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> And I have a lot of problems with camera on 16.04 rc. I need to kill app to have the camera working again.
<ubptgbot> <theReadOnly> A random question- … did anyone try porting Ubuntu touch to a nokia (not windows phone but the Nokia that came out with android) ? Was that successful ?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @GiovanniStaiano, please use the bugtracker
<ubptgbot> <theReadOnly> @neothethird, Is there any date for GA for xenial kernel on ub touch?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> what?
<ubptgbot> <theReadOnly> @neothethird, I mean now that the release candidate is available for public or beta test- is there a date for general availability GA release for public to consume ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @theReadOnly, public can consume it now and has been able to always. "stable" release will be when all the remaining (known) regressions are solved
<ubptgbot> <John> Error while updating gallery app
<ubptgbot> <John> In in 15.04
<ubptgbot> <theReadOnly> @dohbee, Yup.. thanks 🙏🏽 I know we can consume and test.. I just wanted to check if there is a tentative date for stable release
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @theReadOnly, not set in stone yet
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> depends on how testing goes
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> but within the next month, hopefully
<ubptgbot> <John> Hash validation error
<ubptgbot> nazem was added by: nazem
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @nazem !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I'm surprised with this...after 2 years LOL … https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1545118
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1545118 in Canonical System Image "[AdaptivePageLayout] can't easily grab scrollbar if dual column" [Medium,In progress]
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> oh hi ubot
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> that bot parsed the link?? cool!
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> yep
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> bug 1
<ubot5> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Lz3ohEzy.webp
<ubptgbot> <MelodyTheFolf> @ubot5, Wow.
<ubptgbot> <MelodyTheFolf> I
<ubptgbot> <MelodyTheFolf> [Edit] I'm dying
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> I'm dying
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> I'm dying
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> ubot y u still here!
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> go away
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> :(
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> :(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> :D
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> :D
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay Wiz there's no need to repeat everyone
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> Okay Wiz there's no need to repeat everyone
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Muted for a week
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @UniversalSuperBox, 👍🏻
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Continued trolling in PM. Removed from group.
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> woaaa.. so cool you can open multiple apps at once
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> in the apps scope tap at the same time on multiple apps
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> i managed to open 5 at once :D
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well that's interesting
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> use your belly to open all of them :D
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> j/k doesn't work 😢
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> tried multiple times
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> oh well
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @popescu_sorin you need this
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/5G2JRH9Z.mp4
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> hahahah
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Fwd from UBports News Channel: Special thanks to Community Member Michele (@mymike00) for the new UBports News Channel image!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 🙌
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And don't forget that they can get all of that news streamed directly to their face via @ubports_news
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Thanks @mymike00 for the new UBports News Channel image !!! 👍👍👍
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Bolly, ☺️
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> @mattbel10, Depending on what you are trying to achieve you can also just change the code on the device. If it's qml or python, etc, I find it easiest to sshfs the phone and just edit directly. Of course you get to keep the pieces if you break it
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> Hello community. Recommend you installing Ubuntu touch xenial rc version in my talbet m10 FHD and aquaris 4.5 of driven day, or better I wait it? I do not have any more phones or tablet. Thanks!!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'd wait
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> Thanks sir ;)
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @dohniks, Thanks you for the reply...I need to study a bit, I already started by testing the potential of crossbuilder on the host....I didn't get any result up to now but I think I didn't completely understood yet how to manage it
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @dohniks, [Edit] Thank you for the reply...I need to study a bit, I already started by testing the potential of crossbuilder on the host....I didn't get any result up to now but I think I didn't completely understood yet how to manage it
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> https://github.com/Halium/docs/pull/98 @UniversalSuperBox
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ✅
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Now I'm trying 5.1 branch, maybe it'll be more successful
<ubptgbot> Tortie6T was added by: Tortie6T
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Tortie6T !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> MUFFASO was added by: MUFFASO
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> I'm trying just now xenial RC on the bq e4.5 but it seems lota of apps are broken: they open but then it doesn't work very well... … How can I be sure that it's the xenial version and not the vivid one?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mymike00, what do you mean "don't work very well" exactly? are they web apps? or are they native apps?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> Telegram got stuck on the loading after I filled in my mobile phone, the open store is empty: I only see the words but no app icon, even if I can tap on the apps and then i see the screenshots and the layout of the whole page but without the info. "Latest version avaiable" and no version number after...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think it's a problem for apps that are pre-installed where you have updates installed from 15.04, where the older version gets used
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> When I open the terminal app i'm' not in the home directory but under /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.terminal/0.8.latest and the background is white I stead of the new color
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> run `click list` to see what it thinks your currently installed versions are
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @dohbee, But I understood that in xenial the default opebstore version was the right one...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Apps aren't automatically updated on an upgrade to 16.04
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @UniversalSuperBox, Ah ok
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Something is needed to actually upgrade the apps... especially the openstore.
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> Where can I get the click?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because click isn't smart enough to, y'know, use the newer version in `/usr/share/preinstalled`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mymike00, it is, if it's a fresh install. but because you have an older version of the app in /opt, click is preferring it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can get the click from here: https://open-store.io/app/openstore.openstore-team
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> Ok, gotcha thanks!
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> And then I have 3 file manager apps... Before xenial I had 2 of them but now only one of the three works, so it seems it was able to get a xenial app,isn't it?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @dohbee, Amd then?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mymike00, how do you have 3?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> Before I had the stable and the dev ones, upgraded to xenial and another popped up😂
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @UniversalSuperBox, There's no preinstalled there, is it ok?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> 👍🏻
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> Another thing, where does the browser downloads the files?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mymike00, webbrowser-app or next browser?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think webbrowser-app might have them downloaded into `~/Downloads`
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @dohbee, No, I still only have webbrowser-app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or maybe it's wherever you select in content-hub to open the file, becasue it does content-hub for that iirc
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @dohbee, I don't have the usual folders like Document, Downloads and so on... And I didn't remove them
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @dohbee, It asks if you want to download the file or open with an app. If you chose to use an app it opens content hub (only openstore for clicks) otherwise it downloads the file without saying/asking anything...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> then should be in `~/.local/share/` if not `~/Downloads` i guess
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @dohbee, Under webbrowser-app? I can't find them...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, yes. maybe under ubuntu-download-manager then?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> I'll try to search them from the terminal, but I don't remwmber the command...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If anyone's been in the recovery lately, you've probably seen another little piece of @mymike00's work
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @dohbee, Oh, Here they are. Thank Rodney!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/MVEl0NIq.png
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/llV2SH7n.webp
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Do we know already how to scale FP2 recovery properly?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, no
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> meh
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> Oh I just saw I also have 2 terminal apps😂😂
<ubptgbot> Bruno was added by: Bruno
<ubptgbot> rmnhg was added by: rmnhg
<ubptgbot> root was added by: root
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @MUFFASO, Bruno , @rmnhg & root !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Jesse> (Photo, 1280x179) https://irc.ubports.com/rFHlKjQ6.png
#ubports 2018-06-23
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Hey can you remember the bridge name to access this group from umatriks ?
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> [Edit] Hey can you remember me the bridge name to access this group from umatriks ?
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @UniversalSuperBox, Why it seems I don't own such a recovery window on my Pro5? I flashed the recovery_turbo.img file but if I reboot to recovery I only see the Ubuntu logo in the middle of the screen. Is this a different recovery img?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> I suppose that is only for FP2. Old Canonical devices are not the UBports flagships :).
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> that's a nexus 5 tho
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Oh, ok. I thought FP2 based on the comment posted by Flohack later on.
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @zubozrout, Oh I see...thus it's a pity not having that recovery for all the devices
<ubptgbot> Chrisewcs was added by: Chrisewcs
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Well, the original recovery works fine, so I guess it is ok. And I like it visually more.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mattbel10, Because the recovery is not opensource, as the whole device tree. We need to stick with what was there from Canonical
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Flohack, Thank you Florian for the clarification :)
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> However I would infer that a recovery boot without recovery options is not kind of an actual recovery, so poorly useful
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Hmm, not sure if the option was ever there, can't find it, but is there a way to prevent waking the screen if I detach the power charger from the device?
<ubptgbot> Aleksander Nikitin was added by: Aleksander Nikitin
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> When the UBports installer says "Please connect the device with a USB cable", does it mean "Wait, I'm downloading what is needed, keep the device connected" or really  it does not detect that the device is connected?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> It means `sh*t I can't see your device, one of us f*cked something up`
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> On my n5 I couldnt flash right after I unlocked bootlodaer, I had to reflash android and enable usb debugging once again
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @UniversalSuperBox, Is it possible to make a script that automatically updates the Openstore after ota update?
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @VeryOriginalUsername, got it, thank you
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @VeryOriginalUsername, The stange thing is that it detected the device when I connected it, and the device has been rebooted in a strange mode...
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Just reflash android if you can and try agai
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> [Edit] Just reflash android if you can and try again
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> Ok, thank you
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @unknown, Like doing it into autostart and remove it afterwards
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> As a side note, I think the UBPorts installer uses too much CPU to get the job done
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @garrogarri, it's electron ;)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @neothethird, Its the animation
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> with the dots. When you minimize it its better
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Aleksander !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<linmob> Hello everybody, I have the opportunity to buy a Meizu Pro 5 Ubuntu Edition
<linmob> Can someone tell me, what the status of that device regarding ubports support, especially 16.04 is? Thank you very much!
<ubptgbot> <RoccoOPO> A question: The OPO camera zoom and flash are still not working also with xenial?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Chrisewcs, Hi Christian, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started 👍
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @garrogarri, Try going into recovery manual if that happens
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @mateosalta, Should I press pwr+vol up+vol down altogether, right?
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> I'm on a Fairphone
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Either up or down I think
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Its diffrent for each, some one provides a menu, others each is either fast boot or recovery
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> Recovery on FP2 is Power plus Vlo-Up.
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> Vol-Up...
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> What should I do once I'm in recovery?
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> Just dropped by and missed the start of the conversation. You're trying to install UT on an FP2 but the installer doesn't find the device (says you should connect via USB but it's already connected)?
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> IIRC help with installing UT is typically done in the welcome group https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @Ingo_FP_Angel, I'm trying to upgrade to 16.04
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> I have UBPorts already
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> [Edit] I have UT already
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @garrogarri, So you can try with the cli tool
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> Fwd from mariogrip: or `sudo system-image-cli --switch 16.04/rc` from the phone
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @mymike00, Ok, I'm trying
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> I've never used it so I can't help you if you have problems...
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/zCpQhuWQ.png
<ubptgbot> <John> How to make 3 icons in row
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> Hi! Morning. Can I install/test UT on my Redmi Note 3 (Kenzo)?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Uhhh wifi suddenly 🅱 roke on my nexus5
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Version 2 of ota4-rc
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> @Gilmars, The currently supported devices are listed at https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @VeryOriginalUsername, `nmcli d` returns wifi0 unavailable
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @VeryOriginalUsername, same here but on FP2, i've opened an issue here https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/703
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> but i don't know how to reproduce or how to debug it
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Switches are there, yet there's no actual wlan
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> oh
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> ok
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> The strange thing is that it worked fine right after update and it stopped now, I really hope my hw is not damaged
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Phone's been sitting on airplane mode for like 2 days though
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Does UT support internet over bluetooth?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @VeryOriginalUsername, Fixed: disable display -> wireless display and reboot
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @unknown, I was thinking something graphical
<ubptgbot> <John> @VeryOriginalUsername, Rc2?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> v2 is what update menu told me
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @John, For hammerhead and bacon only for now
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> I guess it's more like ota4-rc1.1
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @UniversalSuperBox, What about something automatical in the background like doing a script into autostart and remove it afterwards
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @unknown, That's not great UX if we're doing it from the internet, but it could work if we included the new click with the update
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> People get kinda upset about "automatically updating stuff"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> A graphical installer which runs on first boot could at least say "hey, click here to update things or your phone won't work"
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @UniversalSuperBox, I like this one 👍
<ubptgbot> <John> @advocatux, What's new in it, iam using hammerhead
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @John, No idea, sorry
<ubptgbot> <John> My camera stuck when I switch between camera to video mode in 15.04 rc1
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nexus 5, known issue.
<ubptgbot> <John> Any other device having same issue?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> See https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestone/7 for known new bugs in 16.04
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @John, No
<ubptgbot> t0no6 was added by: t0no6
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @t0no6, Hi Toño G, welcome! 🤘Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … There's a Spanish group too :)
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> could someone please send me `/usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png` from ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> don't have access to the device atm, but need it for developement
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, you can pull it using adb
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/pZVADPli.png
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> thank you ^^
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, Just fixing the click bug will solve the problem for preinstalled apps
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well that's good
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Do you have a reference to "the click bug" since I haven't read the codebase to understand what it's doing wrong
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, I don't know if it's been reported. The issue is it's preferring apps in opt when the hooks get run. It needs some logic adjustment there. I can probably take a quick look later
<ubptgbot> Castorfilth was added by: Gilmars
<ubptgbot> Ellypsis was added by: Ellypsis
<ubptgbot> <Ellypsis> Hi all. I'm looking for the cellular interface to add a rule to ufw to only authorize MMS
<ubptgbot> <Ellypsis> I suppose it's one of the rmnet?
<ubptgbot> <Ellypsis> I just solved my problem using /var/log/ufw.log, it was rmnet0. Now, I can block data but authorize MMS.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hey @mariogrip, I think I got it. https://github.com/ubports/mir/tree/xenial_-_jbb-upstream-test
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's an alias, I think
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, alias of xenial, but it seems like it :D
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> This was dumb, I should have done something that I'd actually commit to
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> :P
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> but that would give mir build to test?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It should
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright, that didn't work
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The refs don't seem to update on GitHub
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> what if you push it manually?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, but that's not the point
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> still less work than keeping separate branches
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `git push --all`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Seems ridiculous but it's working
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> This isn't a very good solution unfortunately
<ubptgbot> Ellypsis was added by: Ellypsis
<ubptgbot> <Ellypsis> Hi! Me again. I have a small problem when I use "adb shell". When I type, the wrapping not wokring, it always override the first line. To have it works, I have to resize my terminal window (urxvt) to a specific width. It's not really nice when you use a tilling manager (xmonad). Did I forgot something in bashrc?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> adb only works with 80 character wide terminals
<ubptgbot> <Ellypsis> oh ok. So it's just that... Will try to have ssh working so
<ubptgbot> <Ellypsis> thanks @UniversalSuperBox
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> @Ellypsis, sudo apt install xterm; resize
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> makes the terminal wrapping sane
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> Where's the best place to get support flashing an mx4?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @WelcomePlus is the coolest of install chats
<ubptgbot> <Ellypsis> didn't know resize command, working fine with urxvt. Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> My mx4 is in fastboot, but ubports installer is still telling me to reboot
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm guessing you're using the snap? Either way, there's lots of people in @WelcomePlus who know the workarounds
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> ah o
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> [Edit] ah ok
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> Happy 300 Liberapay!
<ubptgbot> <Ellypsis> on 16.04, we can't mount system rw?
<ubptgbot> <Ellypsis> i try "mount / -o remount,rw" but still can't edit a file in /system/usr/keylayout
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, the systemimage is mounted ro originally
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So it can't be remounted
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `touch /userdata/.writable_device_image`, I think
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And reboot
<ubptgbot> <Ellypsis> will give a try
<ubptgbot> <Ellypsis> I have no more power button on a new nexus 5, so i need to remap button
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sounds weird
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But smack it on a table, that side down
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Stuck power button is common
<ubptgbot> <Ellypsis> the button was unweld
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ah
<ubptgbot> <Ellypsis> it's not a problem as it's one only for test and bug report ;)
<ubptgbot> <Ellypsis> my dealy driver is on 15.04
<ubptgbot> <Ellypsis> daily*
<ubptgbot> <Ellypsis> can't edit a system file with 'touch /userdata/.writable_device_image'
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe it's hyphens
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I can never remember
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> `$ kill hciattach … bash: kill: hciattach: arguments must be process or job IDs` how can I kill that process?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> [Edit] ```$ kill hciattach … bash: kill: hciattach: arguments must be process or job IDs``` how can I kill that process?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mymike00, sudo pkill -9 hciattach
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @malditobastardo, Ah, thanks. … What does that 9 stand for?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> without -9 send signal TERM; with -9 send signal KILL
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> TERM is not as forcefull as KILL
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Exactly
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> TERMinate is like "hey kill that guy" and KILL is like "he's already dead"
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> You don't bring a TERM to a KILL fight (?
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> I'm on OTA-3 stable on the Nexus 5. Do I just switch to RC to get the OTA-4 RC?
#ubports 2018-06-24
<ubptgbot> <NikosChat> @alan_morford no. Either you use the ubports installer or on your phone's terminal you type  sudo system-image-cli --switch 16.04/rc
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> @NikosChat, Thank you
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> @popeydc, Not sure if anyone got back to you, but sudo with the installer is what I did. There might be a missing requires audio check for fastboot
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> @sergiusens, yeah, that worked here
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> Also flashed the bq e4.5 and m10 :)
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @popeydc, noice! with 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> Yes
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> Loved your video about terminal the other day by the way
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> thanks :D
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Oh, is @mzanetti not using Ubuntu Touch anymore? I hope not :(. Who could live without Machines vs. Machines on a phone. And his (so many) other awesome apps. I know there has been some discussion about Tagger not being updated to Xenial here - but does it apply to all his apps?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @malditobastardo, -30% in 10h~ but I think soon I'll have to replace the battery...
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @zubozrout, It appears so. He no longer has the environment set up to compile his apps. Apparently he is busy with some new project within IoT.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TomasOqvist, He was in charge of the file manager app right ? Any ideas what will happen to that now?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mymike00, Hmm. Are you on xenial?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @malditobastardo, nope
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @malditobastardo, I think he was @sverzegnassi ...
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mymike00, Oh yeah. You are right. Thank you
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> 👍🏻
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @malditobastardo, Basically our team did some first improvements, specifically @sverzegnassi as mentioned did a lot of work already. But we are not quite there to make a new release. But of course, its a core App and will live on.
<ubptgbot> <Jakob> @zubozrout, Unfortunally, Tagger don't work on xenial. It starts, open camera-view, but don't identify any qr-code. Is  there a simple possibilty to recompile it to 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> I try to install "clickable" via ppa (kubuntu 18.04) . "clickable setup docker" ends with "ModuleNotFoundError: No module named 'distutils.dir_util' " Whats wrong?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> You can fix it by installing python3-distutils. This is already fixed in the repository but not yet released.
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Is there a blue light filter app for the Ubuntu Touch? Just to avoid straining the eyes
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> @Zack, sudo apt-get install redshift-gtk
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @rupansh, Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> or you can use f.lux as well
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Which one would you recommend?
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @JBBgameich, It works. Thanks 👍🏼
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Zack, No, there isn't, but you can reduce the screen brightness
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> What @rupansh says is for Ubuntu desktop
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @advocatux yes, since the terminal did not work to install the Redshift add-on unfortunately
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Is it possible to adjust the background on UT 15.04?
<ubptgbot> <Zack> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/i78c84aS.png
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Zack, Yes sure, youhave it in the system options
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Background, and then choose one of the existing ones, or on the bottom selct your pwn
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> own lol
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Hahaha awesome!
<ubptgbot> <Zack> You know wht would be extremely cool
<ubptgbot> <Zack> To be able to customize the updates in between that circle to be a group of text messages which you preset yourself
<ubptgbot> <Zack> And change according to a specific time interval
<ubptgbot> <Zack> To guide your mind subconsciously throughout the day to focus on the things you want your phone to display
<ubptgbot> <Zack> 😮😮
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> hehe
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Well the future of the spinner stuff is not clear. currently you can only turn it off, and you can tap it to change the text. Did yxou know
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Zack see https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubuntu-touch-lock-screen-137
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @Flohack, 👌👌
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @advocatux, Thanks! I will read this!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> There are some other amazing tutorials here https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/tag/blogs-2
<ubptgbot> <Zack> This is really cool man!
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Let's read them all 👌
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Does someone has the telegram of Michal Predotka for me?
<ubptgbot> <Zack> The creator of the circle message app!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I dont think so :)
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Zack, You can try contact him on this email:  mpredotka@gmail.com
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack, Thank you Flo. Right now the only thing that worries me is the content-hub bug that doesnt let you to attach or open any file. https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/668#issuecomment-397324908
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I don't know if that is the correct issue
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Sounds dangerous
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> @Stereofont, Alcohol? not really
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rupansh, No
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> @dohbee, okay
<ubptgbot> armangreat1 was added by: armangreat1
<ubptgbot> Carlo was added by: Carlo
<ubptgbot> <Carlo> Hi everybody! I'm interesting in ubports and I wish to install it on my NGM YouColor P550, but I don't know if my device is compatible with your OS. How can I do to know that? Thanks a lot! Carlo.
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> Hi carlo. … here you can take a look about suported devices: … https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/ … there is also, if you have porting skills to port your device. Since I'm not a programmer i don't know a lot about it but it can take months of work without any waranties of success.
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @Xray2000, Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @mymike00, Doesn't work with my FP2. Generates an error
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Stereofont, mmh idk, I've never used that way, just saw someone was suggesting it...
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @dohbee @mariogrip ?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @mymike00, 'Exception occurred during update'
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> about the keyring blacklist file?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not sure. always works for me just fine, via adb/ssh
<ubptgbot> <HenryOne> Is there a telegram group for Ubuntu desktop
<ubptgbot> <HenryOne> [Edit] Is there a telegram group for Ubuntu desktop?
<ubptgbot> <John> How to search in file manager?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @HenryOne, I have searched with ubuntu desktop: two groups, one cancelled and the other not interesting...
<ubptgbot> <unknown> Hey - I have trouble with Unity8 for Desktop … Is this the right place to get help?
<ubptgbot> <unknown> I've successfully installed unity8 using the install script … But after selecting unity8 and typing password on login screen nothing happens … After hitting enter again there is a red "Failed to start session" error
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @unknown, probably this issue. there is a workaround https://github.com/ubports/unity8-desktop-install-tools/issues/22
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> not sure if the desktop is high priority right now
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> some issues with logind something that are WIP and maybe with the new version of mir they will be solved or something
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> even if you manage to start the session is not very usable
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/G3dInP5Z.webp
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> it's something like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PITcJLo0A58
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> Hi! Can someone help me?
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/8O0vc6ml.png
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> UBPorts says that everything is ok but the system is not booting
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> It come back to UBports Recovery
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> And if I choose  restart the System it stucks on Google Logo.
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Reinstall then
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> Tried several times. UB 15.04 and 16.04rc
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @popescu_sorin, Thank you :-) … $ QML_BAD_GUI_RENDER_LOOP=1 QT_QPA_PLATFORM=mirserver unity8 … This application failed to start because it could not find or load the QT platform plugin "murderer" … in ''''. … Available platform plugins are: eglfs, linuxfb, minimal, minimalegl, offscreen, mirserver, ubuntumirclient, vnc, xcb. …
<ubptgbot>  Reinstalling the application may fix this problem. … Aborted
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @popescu_sorin, [Edit] Thank you :-) … $ QML_BAD_GUI_RENDER_LOOP=1 QT_QPA_PLATFORM=mirserver unity8 … This application failed to start because it could not find or load the QT platform plugin "mirserver" … in ''''. … Available platform plugins are: eglfs, linuxfb, minimal, minimalegl, offscreen, mirserver, ubuntumirclient, vnc
<ubptgbot> , xcb. … Reinstalling the application may fix this problem. … Aborted
<ubptgbot> <altoria> Hello everyone, I'm porting Ubports to my Oneplus 5T. When I use the command "halium-install-standalone", it says "chroot: /bin/bash not found". Is there a way I can install the /bin/bash into the image? thanks.
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @popescu_sorin, chown didn't solve my problem
<ubptgbot> <altoria> @altoria, Any help? thanks!
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Better asking @halium
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @popescu_sorin, Anyway I want to try ;-)
<ubptgbot> <Carlo> @j2g2rp, It seems to me that my device doesn't support Ubports, because it has only 4 GB of memory... It's a pity!!! Is there nothing for a powerless device?
<ubptgbot> <Carlo> @Josu Anyway, thank you for the help!
<ubptgbot> Stellwerk was added by: Stellwerk
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Stellwerk !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stellwerk> @Bolly, Hallo ich versuche es , I try
<ubptgbot> <Stellwerk> is a german speak group there
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Yeah, let me find you the link
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Stellwerk, Hier: https://t.me/UBports_Deutsch
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Wir haben einen deutschen Kanal hier, wenn Sie interessiert sind . . .
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @jonny, @Stellwerk hier ^^
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @jonny, faster than me
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Winner! 😉
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @jonny, I had to translate it to german :P How accurate is what I said?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @amolith, It is perfekt. Congratulations!
<ubptgbot> <Stellwerk> 1000 Dank, habs gefunden
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Carlo, You mean storage not RAM? It should be enough to run ubports, but not much room for data
<ubptgbot> <Carlo> @dohbee, Yes I mean storage. If it is enough ti run ubports, hiw van I do? My device is not listed in supported devices...
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> Carlo generally the issue is not about power or storage, but that every device requires tremendeous amount of work to get UBPorts running on it
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> you can see that the list is short, that's why
<ubptgbot> <Carlo> @NotKit, Oh! What a pity!!!
<ubptgbot> <Carlo> Thank you forma you help!
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/ULJC4VQd.png
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> 16.04 rc on fp2, all webapps end up like this
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> they do load correctly a few times,  but then start doing this
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> wiping cache, deleting them and reinstalling them only works the first few times and then they start to crap out again.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> anyone know what to do about it, or at least where to report?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @YougoChats This happens to me quite often too but I suppose it is also ne of the reasons new web browser is being worked on - those web-apps don't crash in it.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> [Edit] @YougoChats This happens to me quite often too but I suppose it is also one of the reasons new web browser is being worked on - those web-apps don't crash in it.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i have browser-next installed. guess i have to work with bookmarks for the time being then.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i also have a longer list of things i encountered  with 16.04 rc. where should i post that?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> I'd guess either here: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues or under specific app repository: https://github.com/ubports - but try to check if your bug hasn't been reported already ... I've seen a few duplicates over the last couple of days there.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> [Edit] I'd guess either here: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues or under specific app repository if it is not system-wide issue: https://github.com/ubports - but try to check if your bug hasn't been reported already ... I've seen a few duplicates over the last couple of days there.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i'll sort them as best as i can
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, Translation?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> 'Oops, something went wrong'
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> not terribly helpful
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Weird
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> strange thing is, the page loads up to 95-ish % making you think maybe this time it'll pull through, only to flake out on the last bit.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @altoria, @UniversalSuperBox
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @dohbee, is it really? try accessing web telegram in the default browser on your phone ... it always crashes for me ... since around the beginning of February this year (on Xenial of course).
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> That is at least on Meizu MX4 arale
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @zubozrout, That is not a crash
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> What do you mean? I meant ... the browser is still runing but the web app itself crashes just as on the screenshot above
<ubptgbot> Bud Eiseman was added by: Bud Eiseman
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Bud Eiseman, Hi Bud, welcome. Take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome 👍
<ubptgbot> <Bud Eiseman> Does M10 or Ubuntu have anything like “search” in Windows where you can find a file by searching for words within a file. For instance.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you're comfortable in a terminal, you can do a full text search using grep -r "search text"
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> What is the easiest way to get 180 MB of PDF-files onto my UT-device?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ignorare, drag and drop them into the Documents folder via MTP?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> But this works only when connecting with a cable, no?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Wireless is not possible (e.g. SFTP)?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> You can use ssh
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ignorare, You can try something like this https://gurucubano.gitbooks.io/bq-aquaris-e-4-5-ubuntu-phone/content/en/chapter1.html
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Wifitransfer?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Btw wifi transfer doesn't work on xenial
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> It is very easy to connect to an Ubuntu phone using Nautilus (Gnome File manager) once SSH is set-up
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @malditobastardo, Right, I forgot that app exists
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @malditobastardo, @stuartlangridge ? ^^
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @malditobastardo, Very usefull.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ignorare, sure it's possible. just enable ssh on the phone, and copy your public key to `~/.ssh/authorized_keys`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm pretty sure i've answered this exact question from you previously, and even provided the phablet-shell script which sets up a key and enables ssh over adb, when you run it
<ubptgbot> <Bud Eiseman> Hi Dalton. Thanks for your quick reply! I saw your recommendation elsewhere but some thought that it would take a long time for the system to come up with results. In windows it is very quick
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Bud Eiseman, are you asking about ubuntu on PC or ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <Bud Eiseman> Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> hı
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> How much zip does it have to be for j5lte which has 8 gb internal memory?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is no file indexing done on the phone, no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ankaos, i do not understand the question? 8gb is enough to install UT for sure, but that device is not supported currently
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> ı make ubport for j5lte.
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> but it warns that the memory is full
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ankaos, do you have halium ported yet? i'd recommend joining @halium for discussion about getting it porte to your device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ankaos, how are you "making" it?
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> link: https://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/get-sources.html
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can't just take ubports rootfs or images for another device and dump them on your devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes you need to check out the sources on a pc, not on the device itself
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the device itself will get wiped several times during porting, most likely
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> Can you take a look at the log?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> nirajnikant was added by: nirajnikant
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the halium sources are huge. you'll need probably 50GB free space to chect out, and compile what is needed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> as i said, you should join @halium to discuss porting to your device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> once halium is build and working you can then start porting UT and join @ubports_porting to discuss that portion
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Bud Eiseman, sorry if it wasn't clear. there i no full text indexing of data on the phone. files are also not generally the way one interacts with data on phones/tablets
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @dohbee, Yeah, but I already tried to find your post and I didn't see it anymore... Too much content in here! 😁😄
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Such a script would be awesome! Please, could you repost it maybe? Thanks a lot!!!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ignorare, if you have telegram-desktop it's in the list of files under group info
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not sure if that's accessible from the telegram-app on UT though
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @dohbee, oh no, I am so sorry! 😳  I just figured out that I was already using "Wifi transfer" in the past! There is a similar patch available for SFOS called "SSH Access confirmation". I didn't remember I installed Wifi transfer" on UT already...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> But nevertheless, SSH-key pair would be less annoying I guess, no?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> ... because not always confirmation required etc. - just connecting and go ahead.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] @dohbee, oh no, I am so sorry! 😳 Shame on me! 😁  I just figured out that I was already using "Wifi transfer" in the past! There is a similar patch available for SFOS called "SSH Access confirmation". I didn't remember I installed Wifi transfer" on UT already...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] ... because not always requesting password etc. - just connecting and go ahead.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] But nevertheless, SSH-key pair would be less annoying and more comfortable I guess, no?
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @nirajnikant !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <matv1> this install is killing me. I cannot for the life of me manage to reflash a 16.04 devel install on a Pro 5
<ubptgbot> geogeigy was added by: geogeigy
<ubptgbot> <ixavier> @matv1, Are you using the ubports installer snap ?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> nope, tried that yesterday
<ubptgbot> <matv1> I have tried all the diifferent installers
<ubptgbot> <matv1> that doesnt seem to be the issue
<ubptgbot> <matv1> I have reverted back to ubuntu-device-flash just to get some feedback on whats wrong
<ubptgbot> <matv1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CZP7mVcRPf/
<ubptgbot> <matv1> it just hangs on that last line
<ubptgbot> <matv1> i have a feeling that the gui installers are doing the same thing
<ubptgbot> <matv1> question is: why?
<ubptgbot> <geogeigy> Hi everyone! Is it possible to install Ubuntu touch on the Surface Pro?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @geogeigy, Unfortunately not. You can check out out supported devices at devices.ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @geogeigy, You might be able to port UT to the Surface Pro, however.
<ubptgbot> diogoncarneiro was added by: diogoncarneiro
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @amolith, Isn't it based on core y?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @VeryOriginalUsername, I don't even know what that is 🙂
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> "Ultra low power" intel x86 cpu series
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> [Edit] "Ultra low power" intel x86(_64) cpu series
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Then probably not. The closest he'd get is Ubuntu running Unity 8 then
#ubports 2020-06-15
<ubptgbot> DanielS79 was added by: DanielS79
<ubptgbot> Tommy Nielsen was added by: Tommy Nielsen
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> you can use the built in one
<ubptgbot> | Wolfs.Group Pratap was added by: | Wolfs.Group Pratap
<ubptgbot> <Tommy Nielsen> (Photo, 540x800) https://irc.ubports.com/wsFV9rW1.png !!!!
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> These scams are shit
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> Please go away and come back with the potato one
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> (Photo, 232x22) https://irc.ubports.com/NEfDCN0G.png lmfao
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> To whichever mod deleted that, thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <pizzalovingnerd> Is anyone selling a Nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Sam Hanna [Does anyone know a terminal that works on libertine?], there's a libertine command to enter inside the container from the built in terminal app if I'm not mistaken
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> `libertine-launch bash`
<ubptgbot> <Guido> Or you can install mate terminal. This used to work in my case.
<ubptgbot> Kenneth E. Scott was added by: Kenneth E. Scott
<ubptgbot> Kenneth E. Scott was added by: Kenneth E. Scott
<ubptgbot> maox74 was added by: maox74
<ubptgbot> <Sam Hanna> The only one I could get working was lxterminal, but there was some
<ubptgbot> <Sam Hanna> @dohbee [libertine-launch bash], Ok. Good to know. Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <Sam Hanna> I was only was able to get lxterminal working, but there some graphic issues.
<ubptgbot> thetoymaker was added by: thetoymaker
<ubptgbot> xYdans was added by: xYdans
<ubptgbot> <tleppiniemi> @Justine Smithies [I noticed an issue with Dev 47 haven't tested yet with 48. But if I leave the ph …], Same observations. It seems that phone is not charging when you put it to sleep.
<ubptgbot> <jonikurunsaari> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/VI3mC3bh.png
<ubptgbot> <jonikurunsaari> Any idea why ubuntulistview shows listitem separators randomly?
<ubptgbot> <jonikurunsaari> Is it due variable item height
<ubptgbot> <thosmos> Sorry if this is a FAQ.  I ordered a pine phone a couple of months ago.  Is there a way to find out when or if it’s shipping?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> you can hide them with `divider.visible` but I think it's a bug in the toolkit. I observed that as well, it's pretty random
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> BTW, that's for `ListItem` is you use it. Can't remember if there's a property for `UbuntuListView`
<ubptgbot> <davidbe> @thosmos [Sorry if this is a FAQ.  I ordered a pine phone a couple of months ago.  Is ther …], You should check pine64.org site (and forum). Today (15th) there will be a monthly blog update with more information.
<ubptgbot> <jonikurunsaari> @Javacookies [you can hide them with divider.visible but I think it's a bug in the toolkit. I …], That was it, looks better without. Thanks!
<ubptgbot> r_frm was added by: r_frm
<ubptgbot> el_musthofa was added by: el_musthofa
<ubptgbot> Phu1237 was added by: Phu1237
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @jonikurunsaari [That was it, looks better without. Thanks!], if you want them, you may have to do `height: <id of the item inside>.height + divider.height` in the `ListItem`, but I'm not sure that will fix your issue, without having a look at the code...
<ubptgbot> hisamsquartz was added by: hisamsquartz
<ubptgbot> <Hossain Mary> (Photo, 598x947) https://irc.ubports.com/nea64kk0.png ⚡️
<ubptgbot> Rohit Bokade was added by: Rohit Bokade
<ubptgbot> <Rohit Bokade> Hello, Myself Rohit Bokade alias Mr.Mechanic. … I am a final year i.t. Engineering undergrad from India. I along with some of my friends am very excited about Ubuntu Touch. … We have formed a group and are interested in starting to port UT for most common android phones used by common people in India to make UT accessible as a choice
<ubptgbot>  to masses. Right now we are looking forward to start with MiA1 and OnePlus 2 whichare the phones that we have as spare in our group and are also very common ones in India. … However, we don't have a lot of experience in this. Thus we have a request that, if possible for some senior developer, then we can have an online webinar sort of thing where
<ubptgbot> I can invite even more students and the developer could port UT to one of the device live. This will increase interest in UT and also we will have a preliminary knowledge of getting started. We may also record the webinar and stream it on YouTube to let future joinees know where to start
<ubptgbot> <Rohit Bokade> Please help us out in gettin student community here active in such developments. I am optimistic once Indian student community it activated in development, UT will see a rise in use here in India
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> There is such a video on YouTube already, btw
<poVoq> sadly this IRC chat isn't properly linked to the Telegram groups anymore. But the Telegram groups are where you will find most of the experienced device porters. you can try on the #halium channel though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The person is on telegram. :)
<ubptgbot> <Rohit Bokade> @dohbee [There is such a video on YouTube already, btw], Yeah, I have the link for it sent by someone. Will look into it. But something live specially for students targetting them to get involved will be very helpful I guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> And yes, you should join @halium
<ubptgbot> <jonikurunsaari> @mymike00 [if you want them, you may have to do height: <id of the item inside>.height + di …], Code if interested. It is pretty messy still as I'm trying to port SailfishOS app, https://gitlab.com/tabasko/sailhn-ubports . Any feedback is appreciated
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Hmm that's interesting
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @jonikurunsaari [Code if interested. It is pretty messy still as I'm trying to port SailfishOS ap …], thanks I'll may have a look at it! anyway for app development this group is more appropriate https://t.me/UbuntuAppDevEN
<ubptgbot> <Cameron> Last I heard there were Bluetooth issues. Have those been resolved? If not what are the issues exactly?
<ubptgbot> Amol Chavan was added by: Amol Chavan
<ubptgbot> Joe Arbes was added by: Joe Arbes
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Rohit Bokade [Hello, Myself Rohit Bokade alias Mr.Mechanic. … I am a final year i.t. Engineering …], A Oneplus 2 port is already in progress, you might want to jump on this first to help the current porter who has limited time.
<ubptgbot> <Rohit Bokade> @Flohack [A Oneplus 2 port is already in progress, you might want to jump on this first to …], Is he in the group... Can I ping him on dm
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Rohit Bokade [Is he in the group... Can I ping him on dm], No he seems not to be here, I will forward your details
<ubptgbot> <Sam Hanna> @dohbee [libertine-launch bash], It says "DISPLAY environment variable not set"
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Rohit Bokade [Is he in the group... Can I ping him on dm], Please make a username for Telegram ^^
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Did you try … $ DISPLAY=":0" command
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> mrmechanic3000
<ubptgbot> <Sam Hanna> @TigranKhachatryan [Did you try … $ DISPLAY=":0" command], It still says the same thing
<ubptgbot> <Sam Hanna> After entering that command
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Hm
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> What are you trying to do anyway??
<ubptgbot> <Sam Hanna> I was trying to see if I can terminal apps through the container.
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Hm okay I'm not into that
<ubptgbot> <Cameron> Hello?
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> Is there any vm image for entire build system?
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> I mean of porting setup, including all the packages that need to be downloaded before starting
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Sam Hanna [It says "DISPLAY environment variable not set"], ignore that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Sam Hanna [I was trying to see if I can terminal apps through the container.], yes, you can
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Cameron [Last I heard there were Bluetooth issues. Have those been resolved? If not what …], you'll need to be more specific
<ubptgbot> <Cameron> I read in the feature log a month ago that Bluetooth would randomly disconnect. I'm simply asking if it's issues are resolved and if in general, is Bluetooth connectivity reliable on Ubuntu touch now? Specifically on the pinephone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, there are still issues. for pinephone specific issues you might want to follow the gitlab issues page, or the link in the pinned message
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (TBQH there are bluetooth issues on all platforms)
<ubptgbot> <Cameron> @dohbee [(TBQH there are bluetooth issues on all platforms)], Is there an rss feed I can follow regarding pinephone ubports developments/fixes?
<ubptgbot> <Sam Hanna> @dohbee [ignore that], Nevermind. I figures it out. I miss read the documentation.
<ubptgbot> <anvil30november> (Photo, 248x479) https://irc.ubports.com/g86hcoCB.png
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @anvil30november [<reply to media>], you can send the log to pastebin using the app 😉
<ubptgbot> <anvil30november> lol on the pinphone im missing some icons and such - well then!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also, please don't post screenshots of your message containing a screenshot, from another group :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @anvil30november [lol on the pinphone im missing some icons and such - well then!], devel channel is for developments so it's expected to have issues 😄
<ubptgbot> <anvil30november> the issue happens in stable too
<ubptgbot> <anvil30november> @dohbee [also, please don't post screenshots of your message containing a screenshot, fro …], why?
<ubptgbot> <anvil30november> @Javacookies [devel channel is for developments so it's expected to have issues 😄], im giving a log to try and help.. as this is affecting multiple t mobile users on different channels … isnt that what logs are for?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @anvil30november [why?], because screenshots aren't accessible for one, and because one can't copy any text if need be, and because you're cross-posting which makes things difficult for others to reply to you
<ubptgbot> <anvil30november> @dohbee [because screenshots aren't accessible for one, and because one can't copy any te …], fair enough - do you want the pastebin link, or all of the text dropped into here?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> please use a pastebin for logs
<ubptgbot> <anvil30november> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RPYZRpWf8x/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or attach to an issue report on gitlab
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @anvil30november [the issue happens in stable too], you mean the tmobile issue? because the others issue you mentioned isn't in stable
<ubptgbot> <anvil30november> @Javacookies [you mean the tmobile issue? because the others issue you mentioned isn't in stab …], I promise you that outgoing calls were not working when I was on stable.
<ubptgbot> <anvil30november> this was version 2 for pinephone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @anvil30november [I promise you that outgoing calls were not working when I was on stable.], I'm not saying it's not. I'm pertaining to the missing icons and such.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> It's best if you log an issue in gitlab and attach yoir log.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well it's clear now, let's not fight about it please
<ubptgbot> <anvil30november> @Javacookies [I'm not saying it's not. I'm pertaining to the missing icons and such.], ok, i miss read your message - my bad
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> no ones fighting. Just clearing things out 😄
<ubptgbot> <anvil30november> agreed … im still finishing my first pot of coffee - i am sorry for being frustrated lol
<ubptgbot> Kumail Firdous was added by: Kumail Firdous
<ubptgbot> Andreas was added by: Andreas
<ubptgbot> Shekhawat2 was added by: Shekhawat2
<ubptgbot> <Sam Hanna> I'm able to access the shell as a user in libertine. Is there a to give sudo privileges without switching to root user?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Depending on your desired outcome, the information on this page may help avoid needing to install sudo in the container: http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/libertine.html
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Sam Hanna [I'm able to access the shell as a user in libertine. Is there a to give sudo pri …], no, sudo can't work with proot unfortunately
<ubptgbot> <Sam Hanna> Ok. That's what I thought.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> do not install sudo, and you'll need to use the separate command to run shell as root
<ubptgbot> <Sam Hanna> I have
<ubptgbot> hasnain#cropbytes TLEMCO La Xuân was added by: hasnain#cropbytes TLEMCO La Xuân
<ubptgbot> <Cameron> Does Ubuntu touch still not support VoLTE?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if the baseband modem and your network support it, i guess it works. there is not userspace support for disabling or modifying internal radio properties though, and no ugly icon to say volte in the network indicator
<ubptgbot> darumdam was added by: darumdam
<ubptgbot> Dockerfile256 was added by: Dockerfile256
<ubptgbot> asierurbi was added by: asierurbi
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> hello again!
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> i have recieves today the new pinephone ubports edition
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> but after installing candidate version 2, it only works wifi :S
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> and I see duplicated channels for updates
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i suggest reading the pinned message here :)
<ubptgbot> <Daveskywalker69> @asierurbi [but after installing candidate version 2, it only works wifi :S], change to dev channel for updates
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> 👍👍👍
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> @Daveskywalker69 [change to dev channel for updates], thanks but i see several dev channels and anothers called edge, are they different?
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> @dohbee [i suggest reading the pinned message here :)], thanks! i did not see it sorry
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @asierurbi [thanks but i see several dev channels and anothers called edge, are they differe …], well if you want updates just pick first development in the list but be sure you know how to reflash images because it's called development for a reason, it can break from time to time especially on the pinephone because the development is
<ubptgbot>  very active there
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> great! thanks!
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> installing dev 😊
<ubptgbot> <Daveskywalker69> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/0AACG90S.png
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Are you porting it?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Did you create display config?
<ubptgbot> Al Hadi Violet was added by: Al Hadi Violet
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> What is that device I don't even understand what is going on
<ubptgbot> <Daveskywalker69> @TigranKhachatryan [What is that device I don't even understand what is going on], who are you talking to?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> You
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Oh I didn't read previous messages let me check those
<ubptgbot> <Daveskywalker69> @TigranKhachatryan [Did you create display config?], i just used tweak tool thats in the app store
<ubptgbot> <Daveskywalker69> and turned it to dark mode
<ubptgbot> <Daveskywalker69> lol
<ubptgbot> <Daveskywalker69> originally went in there to fix the ui from being tiny since someone said to set scaling to 8 and it'd be back to normal, but it didnt help 🙁
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> indeed it won't, and that would make it even smaller
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @Daveskywalker69 [i just used tweak tool thats in the app store], I was talking about the configuration file which needs to be created if you are using a community port which doesn't have it yet
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Sometimes but usually it does, I didn't recognize the phone in the photo
<ubptgbot> <Daveskywalker69> @dohbee [indeed it won't, and that would make it even smaller], is there actually a fix so i dont feel 90 years old looking at my phone? lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> switch back to stable
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or wait until the issue is fixed in devel
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Wait
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Don't surrender that fast
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or find and fix the bug yourself and make a pull request
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Open terminal
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Write
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> $ ls /etc/ubuntu-touch-session.d/
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Output?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TigranKhachatryan [Sometimes but usually it does, I didn't recognize the phone in the photo], no, this is an issue specific to the pinephone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's a problem with the devel channel update
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Oh
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> That's a weird issue hmm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, it only affects the shell, not the apps
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It also only occurs when launched under the user session
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which, for all intents and purposes, is the only way it should be launched
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But whyyy
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> code gremlins
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Did it work before?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And I know what changed, but not why it would break this, nor why it'd only break it on the pinephone
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Today it doesn't, windows Linux is like that
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I am not a developer or anything, but when I have computer issues, I usually revert and if it still doesn't work redo what I did and revert another thing
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Until it works
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Unfortunately the "go back" path is more complex than the "fix this" one
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Oh
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe that's because "go back" is a known quantity, but it won't really help anyway
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what changed?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Mir was upgraded to 1.8.0. QtMir was rebuilt for this change.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ah
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> QtMir was also rebuilt to integrate https://github.com/ubports/qtmir/pull/55
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mir was upgraded on all devices, or only pine?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> All edge and descendents
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> so I can use the new mir if I switch to edge?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> cool, Im still waiting on wayland for all devices
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> On the pinephone, how do I mount it as usb storage?
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> I want to transfer music over
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Also, ota 49 broke the text size
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Kl9FSK09.png
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Also, icons on the keyboard aren't showing up
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> @Qiangong2 [On the pinephone, how do I mount it as usb storage?], Better to use scp for file transfer or a sd card
<ubptgbot> John Ulloa was added by: John Ulloa
<ubptgbot> <beezanteeum> @NotKit [Which device in particular?], Mi10 … Mi9 … Redmi K20 … Redmi 4A/5A … Redmi Note 5 … Redmi 5+ … Mi8 … Mi7 … Poco F1 … Mi A-series (android one) … @NotKit
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I've seen someone working on Poco F1, Redmi Note 5 and Redmi K20
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> search in Halium group logs
<ubptgbot> <beezanteeum> #Ask … Is UBPorts have Android App emulation support?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anbox is very experimental. it's also not emulation
<ubptgbot> <Comrade_Nora> Quick question, how would one go about switching desktop environments from Lomiri to Phosh on Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <Obinna> Pls someone should work on redmi 7 port
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Comrade_Nora [Quick question, how would one go about switching desktop environments from Lomir …], You make a Linux distribution with phosh and it doesn't involve Ubuntu Touch at all. :)
<ubptgbot> <Comrade_Nora> But how would I get it working on the Nexus 5? I was only ever able to get Ubuntu Touch working with near 100% compatibility
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, that is the challenge isn't it... That's why it hasn't been done.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm not trying to be snarky, it's just not easy and hard to say what the requirements are
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because it won't be as easy as choosing a different desktop in the greeter, and to make it like that would probably be harder than making a new distribution.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Comrade_Nora [But how would I get it working on the Nexus 5? I was only ever able to get Ubunt …], you will have to work with phosh developers to make gtk+ things work on top of hybris and such, to use it on halium
<ubptgbot> <Comrade_Nora> Oh dear
<ubptgbot> <Comrade_Nora> That's a shame. It's not even currently possible to get a Pinephone. :/
<ubptgbot> <Daveskywalker69> It is, but the people selling them are charging outrageous prices because the fact more people can't get them
<ubptgbot> <Comrade_Nora> @Daveskywalker69 [It is, but the people selling them are charging outrageous prices because the fa …], Precisely
<ubptgbot> <Daveskywalker69> It's still not a daily driver anyways, with any distro
<ubptgbot> <Daveskywalker69> Getting CLOSE but not quite there
<ubptgbot> <Comrade_Nora> I was able to get PostmarketOS *kinda* working on the Nexus 5, but due to using the mainline kernel, audio is broken
<ubptgbot> <Comrade_Nora> And then there's Plasma Mobile Neon
<ubptgbot> <Comrade_Nora> Which flat-out doesn't work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, but it's a bit off topic for here :)
<ubptgbot> <Comrade_Nora> Fair enough
<ubptgbot> <Comrade_Nora> Seeya later
#ubports 2020-06-16
<ubptgbot> Doreen Wright was added by: Doreen Wright
<ubptgbot> Haddada Leung was added by: Haddada Leung
<ubptgbot> Elizabeth Molina was added by: Elizabeth Molina
<ubptgbot> LD50_hze was added by: LD50_hze
<ubptgbot> <LD50_hze> Hello
<ubptgbot> <LD50_hze> someone has heating problems with  nexus 4? … I installed ub today, but also with minimal use (settings, clock, store ...) it tends to heat up … is there any way to fix or limit it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nothing specific, but if you keep the screen on and are actively using it for long enough, it will heat up, yes. all phones do this.
<ubptgbot> <Phu1237> (Photo, 1280x491) https://irc.ubports.com/zBhbHXJ0.png Hi! I'm translating ubports to my language but i can't see where to fill plurals
<ubptgbot> <fer90c> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/7yXBiY9o.webp
<ubptgbot> <Phu1237> Can someone tell me how to solve it?
<ubptgbot> <Elizabeth Molina> (Photo, 537x768) https://irc.ubports.com/9iy60bIN.png O
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Phu1237 [<reply to media>], Strange. I do get plurals for translation in German. But not in vietnamese. 🤔
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> (Photo, 531x589) https://irc.ubports.com/GLFpI9Ui.png
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> But if you look further down on that page, there is a list of nearby strings. There is the plural listed too. Click on that, then you can translate it. You might need to do the search for "updated" as I just did.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Seems to be a weblate issue.
<ubptgbot> <Phu1237> (Photo, 1280x411) https://irc.ubports.com/VvW2W0CQ.png Do you mean this? In vietnamese it dont show plural. Url of singular and plural are the same. I can't fix this by editing .po file and upload it too 😢
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> @Phu1237 [<reply to media>], Good to see UT being translated to my mother language!
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Hm. True. It always jumps to the same string. I missed that.
<ubptgbot> <Phu1237> @Danfro [Seems to be a weblate issue.], Hope they will fix soon so i can translate it all
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Flohack ^^ We need a weblate guru here. Have you got an idea why vietnamese does not provide plural strings but e.g. German does?
<ubptgbot> <Phu1237> @RealDanct12 [Good to see UT being translated to my mother language!], The weather-app translate is 100% and system is 20% by me 😁 May be all sone 😁
<ubptgbot> <Phu1237> (Photo, 617x451) https://irc.ubports.com/LK0jYTzW.png I see this in .po file in vietnamese
<ubptgbot> <Phu1237> (Photo, 619x544) https://irc.ubports.com/HZ6Q5egk.png And this in afar .po file which have plurals
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Hm. Something wrong with the po file. But they should get created/updated automatically. Hopefully Florian will know something.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> At least he can admin some manual changes in weblate if needed. We shouldn't touch it. High risk of breaking things.
<ubptgbot> <Phu1237> Yeah. Tried to edit .po to correct form but it still show the error when upload so i think just wait for the developer fix this
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Those files are pulled and pushed to and from the repo automatically. Well should be. Weather app misbehaves here. 😉 But there should be no manual uploads involved.
<ubptgbot> <Phu1237> (Photo, 605x69) https://irc.ubports.com/hJ8H0eL0.png I also meet this error too. Do you?
<ubptgbot> <Phu1237> (Photo, 1142x306) https://irc.ubports.com/AjCn8xaz.png
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> We will see if Florian can do something about it. Thanks for your raising the issue. And thanks for your translation. You already got fan's. 😉
<ubptgbot> <Phu1237> @Danfro [We will see if Florian can do something about it. Thanks for your raising the is …], Haha i just want to do my best to help 😁
<ubptgbot> Inconstant3 was added by: Inconstant3
<ubptgbot> <tleppiniemi> On PinePhone, I have now seen that each morning the battery is dead even it's in the charger. Last night I put it on a macbook charger, which has a bit more juice in it. Same end result. IMHO, it does not charge in deep sleep
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Danfro [@Flohack ^^ We need a weblate guru here. Have you got an idea why vietnamese doe …], I am all but a Weblate guru. Normally if the pot file has the correct annotation that should work out of box. I dont see any reason why this could be different between German and Vietnamese.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Phu1237 [<reply to media>], This is not an error but a warning. As we only push once per week you can ignore it. Also manual merging is required, so if someone does not merge in Github this will pop up. But for translation it does not matter
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Phu1237 [<reply to media>], I will try to recreate. Is this only in weather-app ?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I did not yet check if this is for other languages too.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> But don't the po files get generated automatically based on the pot?
<ubptgbot> <TimBatBros> Is any version for meizu m6 note ?  … Sd625
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> If you want to find out if Ubuntu Touch is available for your device, please check https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/ and do a search at the forum https://forums.ubports.com/category/46/devices.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 831x227) https://irc.ubports.com/miFfJH31.png
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Danfro @Phu1237
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So there is only one plural defined in gettext rules, and Weblate is correctly using this.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> For further discussion please join UBLangs translators group, its getting offtopic here.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Flohack [For further discussion please join UBLangs translators group, its getting offtop …], Could you please send me/us the group link?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Danfro [Could you please send me/us the group link?], Oh its invite-only ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I will tell @wayneoutthere ^^
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/8r5em5oM.webp
<ubptgbot> <KernelPanix> @Flohack [For further discussion please join UBLangs translators group, its getting offtop …], please give me @ group
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @KernelPanix [please give me @ group], Well and who are you? =)
<ubptgbot> <KernelPanix> @Flohack [Well and who are you? =)], ( i live in vietnam - i can help Trangs )
<ubptgbot> Wen effendi was added by: Wen effendi
<ubptgbot> <Phu1237> (Photo, 1280x169) https://irc.ubports.com/1xs7GBUB.png Understood. Thank you for that infomation. But can i know that upload translation always show error in my language (vietnamese) if there is at least one plurals is a bug or a function?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Phu1237 [<reply to media>], No idea will have to ask Weblate guys. Maybe they dont handle this correctly.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Phu1237 [<reply to media>], Probably its this right? https://github.com/WeblateOrg/weblate/issues/3383
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But please, lets discuss this in UBLangs group. You will be added there. We are bothering 3000 people with that right now ^^
<ubptgbot> <Phu1237> @Flohack [No idea will have to ask Weblate guys. Maybe they dont handle this correctly.], Okay 😁 Thanks for listen 😁
<ubptgbot> <Phu1237> @Flohack [But please, lets discuss this in UBLangs group. You will be added there. We are …], Okay. I'm waiting for that ^^
<ubptgbot> Fra_n_Z was added by: Fra_n_Z
<ubptgbot> ChupHojaQuxng was added by: ChupHojaQuxng
<ubptgbot> Hans Kelson was added by: Hans Kelson
<ubptgbot> <Hans Kelson> Hey all, I've got Ubuntu Touch on my PinePhone Braveheart. I'm trying to update to the development channel to play with CRUST and such, but the "restart and update" button in system settings doesn't seem to do anything. It's downloaded, but it doesn't want to install.
<ubptgbot> hdy_telegram was added by: hdy_telegram
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> the button "installation" is not responding ?
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> had this also and i've used UT Tweak Tool to empty the setting cache
<ubptgbot> <Hans Kelson> Well, that was odd. I got it to work- the update channel had switched itself back to Stable. I'm guessing that it did some kind of check in the background to make sure the update was valid, and it would have discovered that it was on the wrong channel. After messing with it for a couple more minutes, I finally got the channel back on
<ubptgbot> Development and it's installing now.
<ubptgbot> netbits was added by: netbits
<ubptgbot> DrStrangelove1964 was added by: DrStrangelove1964
<ubptgbot> Droidzr was added by: Droidzr
<ubptgbot> <Vikram Parihar> @BhaveshParihar [BhaveshParihar was added by: Vikram Parihar], Hi
<ubptgbot> <netbits> Hi
<ubptgbot> <netbits> Can i install whatsapp on ub touch ?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Depends?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Do you want to have another device as a host?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ChupHojaQuxng [ChupHojaQuxng was added by: dohbee], Welcome. Please remove the slur in your display name. It is offensive to a great many people, and not appropriate here. Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Am I having a dejavu or did someone have that thing in their nickname too?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the one overly adamant person is not in here any more
<ubptgbot> <ChupHojaQuxng> @dohbee [Welcome. Please remove the slur in your display name. It is offensive to a great …], okay :)
<ubptgbot> ren jian was added by: ren jian
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> anyone likes switching between Ambiance and Suru Dark and willing to sacrifice a device or two. You may send me a PM 😊
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Javacookies [anyone likes switching between Ambiance and Suru Dark and willing to sacrifice a …], What's the worst that can happen?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @imraniqbal [What's the worst that can happen?], I don't know. Nothing bad so far in my tests 😅
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @imraniqbal [What's the worst that can happen?], skynet
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> LOL
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> You can open a portal to another dimension 😃
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Whoops, too late, I've hit the button!
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Javacookies [LOL], I want my money back, no `SuruGradient`?!
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @imraniqbal [I want my money back, no SuruGradient?!], I'll create another one for that. I'll tag it "For kids" 😂
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> with SpongeBob color palette?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Javacookies [I'll create another one for that. I'll tag it "For kids" 😂], Seems to work fine, `ThemeSwitch` has a competitor!  Forget UTTT, that's already way too slow for this operation.  What's meant by "Warning: The smaller the value, the higher the impact to battery"?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Javacookies [I'll create another one for that. I'll tag it "For kids" 😂], In fact, why not integrate this with the `ThemeSwitch` app, if @Danfro likes that idea?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @imraniqbal [Seems to work fine, ThemeSwitch has a competitor!  Forget UTTT, that's already w …], I'm not sure yet how's the impact honestly but the code is stolen from the weather indicator. so basically there's a check of the time in intervals
<ubptgbot> <ren jian> Fwd from ren jian: I'll ask if anyone can change Ubuntu to a / b GSI
<ubptgbot> <ren jian> 😊😊
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @imraniqbal [In fact, why not integrate this with the ThemeSwitch app, if @Danfro likes that …], perhaps, I'm just experimenting with ideas right now and also l learning python a bit 😄
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @ren jian [I'll ask if anyone can change Ubuntu to a / b GSI], I think it is not possible
<ubptgbot> <ren jian> @mimecar [I think it is not possible], I guess so
<ubptgbot> <LGeek> Music stops when I lock the device :(
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @LGeek [Music stops when I lock the device :(], which device?
<ubptgbot> <LGeek> @Javacookies [which device?], OnePlus One
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> hmm, weird. I only see that issue in the pinephone. Are you using the music app? not all apps can play while the phone is locked.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I think it happens on the Sony Xperia X as well
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> [Edit] I think it happens in the Sony Xperia X as well
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> some suspect its because of https://github.com/ubports/repowerd/commit/cfb1cec49ab53a33458112b7aa1ae61afba8e207
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> hmmm,is this on OTA-12? I haven't actually played some music on my phone for a long time
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It shouldn't be, because repowerd was not actually updated until 6 days ago
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I notice this as well. Hmm.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Its a issue on RC channel on thebop3 as well
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I would buy a phone called 'thebop'
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> but only if it had a headphone jack
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Me, currently using my USB-C adapter for headphone jack: " "
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> (Photo, 1280x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Xr6AywJe.png
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I miss headphone jacks :-(
<ubptgbot> <dynasty17> Fwd from Tata_B: Hey guys, Any information about staking (desktop wallet, rewards etc) would be highly appreciated.. … New to this community and this project so I appreciate your help and support.
<ubptgbot> <jimdafoex> @TigranKhachatryan [<reply to media>], I wouldn't mind this if they at least gave us two USB C ports so we could charge and listen at the same time
<ubptgbot> <LGeek> @Javacookies [hmm, weird. I only see that issue in the pinephone. Are you using the music app? …], Yes, I'm using music app :)
<ubptgbot> <LGeek> @Javacookies [hmmm,is this on OTA-12? I haven't actually played some music on my phone for a l …], I'm currently on edge channel, OTA-12
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> Hi, I think my pinephone with ubports does not accept any changes in my settings. E.g. changing the channel has no effect.
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> Is that a known issue?
<ubptgbot> <LGeek> I tried to prevent app suspension with tweak tool, but that doesn't help.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Benni S [Hi, I think my pinephone with ubports does not accept any changes in my settings …], This is because it does only have one channel yet. The port is not finished yet.
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> Channels of ubports are made available depending on the phone it runs?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Benni S [Channels of ubports are made available depending on the phone it runs?], Well, the fully supported phones get four channels. But while the port is WIP they generally do have only edge or devel.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> It does not make sense to provide four channels while things don't work anyway.
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> @Danfro [Well, the fully supported phones get four channels. But while the port is WIP th …], Oh, I was not aware of that. Thanks for clarifying. Ubports on phonephone tells me that it's on channel "stable".
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Benni S [Oh, I was not aware of that. Thanks for clarifying. Ubports on phonephone tells …], I do have a long list of channels available on my Xperia too. It doesn't mean anything. For Xperia devel = 32bit, edge = 64bit.
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> @Danfro [I do have a long list of channels available on my Xperia too. It doesn't mean an …], I see. Thanks for explaining
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> You are welcome.
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @jimdafoex [I wouldn't mind this if they at least gave us two USB C ports so we could charge …], It would make more sense to bring them back, 3.5mm is less than a standard USB-C port size.
<ubptgbot> <theare27> No chance, they make a fortune on fancy bluetooth ones you have to constantly replace😉
<ubptgbot> liuliu13 was added by: liuliu13
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Hello! My lxc container is running, but I am missing `Cgroup v1 systemd controller`, `Cgroup v1 freezer controller`, and `Cgroup namespace`. What is the kernel defconfig entry to enable these
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> [Edit] Hello! My lxc container is running, but I am missing `Cgroup v1 systemd controller`, `Cgroup v1 freezer controller`, and `Cgroup namespace`. What is the kernel defconfig entry to enable these? Any help is appreciated
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @SomeIrrelevantPerson0000 [Hello! My lxc container is running, but I am missing Cgroup v1 systemd controlle …], are you trying to use systemd stuff?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh wait you're asking about halium porting?
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> No, I just though that because my device is booting with no graphics, I thought this is related.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know, but it seems like you should be asking about that in @halium instead
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Thank you @dohbee
<ubptgbot> <LGeek> Happens with all music players, weird, because some days ago when i locked the device music was still playing.
<ubptgbot> <jimdafoex> @TigranKhachatryan [It would make more sense to bring them back, 3.5mm is less than a standard USB-C …], I do agree, I'm just thinking if they were adamant about removing the 3.5mm
<ubptgbot> Larry Bekis was added by: Larry Bekis
<ubptgbot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> when my opo is locked syslog is flooded with
<ubptgbot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> Jun 16 21:26:21 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [166885.541111] Freezing user space processes ... … Jun 16 21:26:21 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [166885.546394] Freezing of user space  aborted … Jun 16 21:26:21 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [166885.546464] … Jun 16 21:26:21 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [166885.546468] Restarting tasks ... done. … Jun 16 2
<ubptgbot> 1:26:21 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [166885.552493] PM: suspend exit 2020-06-16 19:26:21.592928672 UTC … Jun 16 21:26:21 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [166885.552516] PM: suspend entry 2020-06-16 19:26:21.592954610 UTC … Jun 16 21:26:21 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [166885.552523] PM: Syncing filesystems ... done.
<ubptgbot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> is this related to the audio problems?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, that's reaching suspend which should be blocked when music is playing...
<ubptgbot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> repowerd.log is also going mental
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So either media-hub is not taking a wakelock, or repowerd is failing to hold it
<ubptgbot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> I think media-hub keeps it's lock.
<ubptgbot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> it logs like: repowerd[979]: UnityScreenService: dbus_requestSysState(:1.72,media-hub-playback_lock,1) => 593
<ubptgbot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> and then follow this number (in this case 593) until: repowerd[979]: UnityScreenService: dbus_clearSysState(:1.72,593)
<ubptgbot> stuarttempleton was added by: stuarttempleton
<ubptgbot> Derek Alvarez was added by: Derek Alvarez
<ubptgbot> <dynasty17> I never knew that the play button in the Documents app allowed pdfs to be read in book form. Really impressive little feature!!
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> on stable channel media-hub is working good
<ubptgbot> Rcmaehl was added by: Rcmaehl
<ubptgbot> <Rcmaehl> @Condoulo my phone supports UBports now
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Lol I'm using an unofficial port from XDA
<ubptgbot> <Condoulo> @Rcmaehl [@Condoulo my phone supports UBports now], Nice!
<ubptgbot> <Rcmaehl> Or well as a GSI rom
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Congratulations for having a supported phone, though 🎉
<ubptgbot> <Rcmaehl> but still, fully functional
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Sometimes the port I am using just hangs up and my finger almost idk what it does when I am trying to use the power button which is almost broken to do the same thing as reisub in computers … Also when I am turning on the phone with the unofficial port, it seems to show the Plymouth-like animation without a background and then i
<ubptgbot> t suddenly reboots and shows the background correctly … I am still happy to finally be able to use UBPorts!
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I also had a question that I held in me for a long time for some reason. … Is it possible to install userscripts in Morph Browser?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> [Edit] I also have a question that I held in me for a long time for some reason. … Is it possible to install userscripts in Morph Browser?
<ubptgbot> Evgen R was added by: Evgen R
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> @TigranKhachatryan [I also have a question that I held in me for a long time for some reason. … Is it …], yes it is, you should find examples with existing web apps
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Hm, thanks! But should it be a web app or is it possible to install greasemonkey scripts? It's fine if not, I'm just curious
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> as Morph Webview is just a subclass Qt WebEngineView, you can add userscripts  https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtwebengine-webengineview.html
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Ohh
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> note that Webchannel is not yet available though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TigranKhachatryan [Hm, thanks! But should it be a web app or is it possible to install greasemonkey …], you can't use them directly in morph browser itself. you need to make a webapp and use the webapp-container confined instance
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @dohbee [you can't use them directly in morph browser itself. you need to make a webapp a …], Thanks for a noob-friendly explanation! :-)
<ubptgbot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> what is /lib/systemd/systemd-logind ? seems it sends a lot dbus stuff that makes repowerd flooding the log
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's systemd-logind, a manager for authentication
<ubptgbot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> why is it sending so much dbus messages? (well I think it is, could be wrong)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Are you absolutely sure systemd-logind is sending to repowerd, or is repowerd sending first?
<ubptgbot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> repower listens
<ubptgbot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> dbus-monitor shows a lot of things like
<ubptgbot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> signal time=1592341072.373434 sender=:1.0 -> destination=(null destination) serial=20330 path=/com/ubuntu/Upstart; interface=com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6; member=EventEmitted …    string "dbus" …    array [ …       string "SIGNAL=PropertiesChanged" …       string "BUS=system" …       string "INTERFACE=org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties"
<ubptgbot> …       string "OBJPATH=/org/freedesktop/login1/seat/seat0" …       string "SENDER=:1.6" …       string "ARG0=org.freedesktop.login1.Seat" …    ]
<ubptgbot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> I thought :1.6 to be the sender, which is on my phone systemd-logind
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That seems to be a pretty normal case of the device waking up
<ubptgbot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> and how many times per second would be normal?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Lots of properties change at once, so it's hard to say... But the wakeup should happen zero times if the device wasn't supposed to sleep in the first place
<ubptgbot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> lightdm seems busy. lots of
<ubptgbot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> [+934.17s] DEBUG: Session c2 is already active … [+934.51s] DEBUG: Seat seat0 changes active session to … [+934.55s] DEBUG: Seat seat0 changes active session to c2 … [+934.55s] DEBUG: Session c2 is already active
<ubptgbot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> so lightdm bothers logind which confuses repowerd? definately out of my league
<ubptgbot> <Larry Bekis> (Photo, 380x532) https://irc.ubports.com/IPsCxv61.png
<ubptgbot> <Derek Alvarez> Fwd from .: Woow😍  … Binance opened airdrop🚀 … Anyone can get BTC or ETH🚀🚀🚀 … Info 👉 https://bit.ly/2YGD6SH
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Spaaammmm
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Just wait a day or two and click on that account and it will be deleted
<ubptgbot> relayer2all was added by: relayer2all
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Hey, am I the only one whose m.youtube.com doesn't work?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Should I remount rw and install lib av or smth
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it won't help to install other things
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what device?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I actually figured it out
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> By pressing open new tab
<ubptgbot> IuliusCaeser was added by: IuliusCaeser
#ubports 2020-06-17
<ubptgbot> DavidUnboxed was added by: DavidUnboxed
<ubptgbot> <Joe Arbes> How do. return to the home screen after opening an app?
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> From the right edge of the screen
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> Slide left
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> @Joe Arbes [How do. return to the home screen after opening an app?], ^^^^^
<ubptgbot> <Joe Arbes> Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> @Joe Arbes [Thank you!], Btw just a heads up, you can slide from the left if you want to open the app drawer :)
<ubptgbot> <Alejandro Olivencia> Hello !! Is there any chance to install Firefox or Chromium in UT ? Thanks for read this
<ubptgbot> <febriugg> Why is ubports running on my Oneplus One so slow?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Alejandro Olivencia [Hello !! Is there any chance to install Firefox or Chromium in UT ? Thanks for r …], There is no native mobile build of either available. Though, Morph uses QtWebEngine which is based on Chromium. You can maybe run Firefox in libertine, but some people have had issues on different devices, and it is not a mobile frien
<ubptgbot> dly UI either way.
<ubptgbot> <Alejandro Olivencia> Thank you Rodney !! Greetings from Argentina using UT in Lg Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <barbellburak Ntawukuriryayo> (Photo, 512x755) https://irc.ubports.com/ZG9Zo3og.png
<ubptgbot> sylvia Dykes was added by: sylvia Dykes
<ubptgbot> JoshAF was added by: JoshAF
<ubptgbot> <theare27> Related question. Was at a hospital yesterday and couldn't get on the public wifi. They use The Cloud which is a common provider in the UK.  … Typed google.com into Morph and got redirected to their Captive Portal. Clicked the 'get online' button and it just hung and then eventually gave an error message. … Anyone got any tips & tricks o
<ubptgbot> n getting on to such public wifi from UT?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> that's the way I do it. Other than that, not sure how … probably an issue with their site rendered in morph
<ubptgbot> <theare27> Yeah or they didn't recognise the device. Need a little captive portal webview app that identities itself as Chrome on Android, would probably be fine then … Or maybe a Masquerade mode in Morph that does the same? … It's silly but I'm sure a lot of sites and portals like that are hard coded to handle Android / iOS devices in a certain wa
<ubptgbot> y and can't cope with a UT device even if Morph can render things 100% fine
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> Morning all!  … Have you got any battery preservation tips for Nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <anvil30november> @theare27 [Yeah or they didn't recognise the device. Need a little captive portal webview a …], What if you asked for the desktop site in settings and then accessed google?
<ubptgbot> bender097 was added by: bender097
<ubptgbot> <theare27> @anvil30november [What if you asked for the desktop site in settings and then accessed google?], Worth a try I guess, but I know some of these portals treat laptips differently. They'll let you on the network for free from a mobile device, but charge for a laptop. So by appearing to be a laptop that'd be an issue
<ubptgbot> E S was added by: E S
<ubptgbot> dick cullup was added by: dick cullup
<ubptgbot> JustDevZero was added by: JustDevZero
<ubptgbot> <JustDevZero> Hello there you all, nice to be here... I have got a little problem with my BQ Aquaris FHD10 tablet, I forgot the password and I cannot get it... is there anyway to get inside perhaps... reinstalling it with fastboot or something?
<ubptgbot> <JustDevZero> [Edit] Hello there you all, nice to be here... I have got a little problem with my BQ Aquaris FHD10 tablet, I forgot the password and I cannot get it... is there anyway to get inside perhaps... reinstalling it with fastboot or something? Many thanks in advance
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Your tablet is running UT ?
<ubptgbot> <JustDevZero> yup, the Ubports version 16.04... but from a few months ago... maybe a year ago, more or less
<ubptgbot> HVGarg was added by: HVGarg
<ubptgbot> <HVGarg> Is Mi A2 supported device for using Ubuntu Touch is ?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> short answer: no … long answer: go to xda and check if there's a community port … longer answer: go to xda and check if there's a community port make a community port yourself
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> no iirc tbh
<ubptgbot> <HVGarg> Ok
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> [Edit] short answer: no … long answer: go to xda and check if there's a community port … longer answer: go to xda and check if there's a community port make a community port yourself if not
<ubptgbot> RostislavSvoboda was added by: RostislavSvoboda
<ubptgbot> Almeida M. was added by: Almeida M.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @JustDevZero [yup, the Ubports version 16.04... but from a few months ago... maybe a year ago, …], You can run UBports installer with option Wipe set to No and you will get your tablet updated to the last OTA and password reset.
<ubptgbot> <JustDevZero> @libremax [You can run UBports installer with option Wipe set to No and you will get your t …], Cool, I'll try it later.
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @libremax [You can run UBports installer with option Wipe set to No and you will get your t …], That's unsecure? Why do you have that feature?
<ubptgbot> <RostislavSvoboda> I'd like to install myself Ubuntu Touch on my Samsung SM-G398FN. It seems not be supported. So I guess I need to compile it myself from the source, right?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @RostislavSvoboda [I'd like to install myself Ubuntu Touch on my Samsung SM-G398FN. It seems not be …], Check XDA firat
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> First
<ubptgbot> <RostislavSvoboda> @TigranKhachatryan [Check XDA firat], Ok. Thanx, I'm checking the https://www.xda-developers.com/tag/samsung/ it seems to be some forum for Phones, but... ???
<ubptgbot> <RostislavSvoboda> There's nothing about "Linux"
<ubptgbot> <RostislavSvoboda> Neiter about "Ubuntu"
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I'd Google it
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> And the forum or whatever it id
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> s
<ubptgbot> <RostislavSvoboda> @TigranKhachatryan [I'd Google it], yea that's what I'm just doing
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @TigranKhachatryan [That's unsecure? Why do you have that feature?], Yes, unlocking boot is unsecure and that's worse with UT because filesystems are not encrypted.
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> hm okay then
<ubptgbot> mrcyjanek was added by: mrcyjanek
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Hey!
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> I'm having some problems with libertine... They just don't work, when I click 'Get started' and then 'ok' I can see something showing in a list for a half of second and then it disappear
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Are you using the PinePhone?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @UniversalSuperBox [Are you using the PinePhone?], No... I'm using oneplus6t with GSI
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> try to create container from SSH
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I do not know if Libertine works on the GSI. Probably not.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> it should
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @NotKit [try to create container from SSH], I'll try now
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> `No module named 'libertine.LxdContainer'`
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> you need to use chroot
<ubptgbot> <SHi√∆M> Any update for redmi note 7 (lavender) port?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Something is loading
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @NotKit [you need to use chroot], thanks!
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @erfanoabdi I think you have lavender image?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> https://build.lolinet.com/file/halium/lavender/
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Not sure if it work, but i saw it here
<ubptgbot> <SHi√∆M> @mrcyjanek [Not sure if it work, but i saw it here], How i will flash it, and how i will get back to android custom rom?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @mrcyjanek [thanks!], `rm: cannot remove '/dev/sda16': Permission denied` … Why is it trying to remove this file?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @mrcyjanek [thanks!], [Edit] `rm: cannot remove '/dev/sda16': Permission denied … `Why is it trying to remove this file? … (debootstrap.log_
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @mrcyjanek [thanks!], [Edit] `rm: cannot remove '/dev/sda16': Permission denied … `Why is it trying to remove this file? … (debootstrap.log)
<ubptgbot> Anony Izu was added by: Anony Izu
<ubptgbot> <Anony Izu> Hello guys! I have a question, is it possible to do some app development in ubuntu touch?. I think that maybe desktop gui support is probably not ready yet. But is it possible to do some terminal based programming? Can we compile an application? Apk for example. Using this OS?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, though building android apps might be a bit extraneous (and i don't know if Android SDK supports using an ARM device as a host system)
<ubptgbot> <Anony Izu> Thats what im thinking too.
<ubptgbot> <Anony Izu> So its about the arm device after all
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and phones aren't really designed for some tasks
<ubptgbot> <Anony Izu> I will.be happy to know if someone made one using this
<ubptgbot> <Anony Izu> Yep. But maybe just a good time for exercises
<ubptgbot> <Anony Izu> And for someone who don't own laptop like me it would be much helpful
<ubptgbot> <Anony Izu> Hope someone that work with give me a feedback on my question. And i hope that it works
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> What is default sudo password on PinePhone ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's whatever your screen unlock pin/password is
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if swipe only it's empty string
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> Thanks !
<ubptgbot> Nuri | IOWNTOKEN | Wolfs.Group was added by: Nuri | IOWNTOKEN | Wolfs.Group
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @mrcyjanek [rm: cannot remove '/dev/sda16': Permission denied … Why is it trying to remove thi …], https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H9g6WyvGmJ/ Still having problems :/
<ubptgbot> <erfanoabdi> @mrcyjanek [https://build.lolinet.com/file/halium/lavender/], Yeah this is what I'm using on my device and can confirm working
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Well, libertine is not working at all, can I use apt to install desktop apps?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> only in libertine
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> :/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mrcyjanek [https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H9g6WyvGmJ/ Still having problems :/], there is probably still stuff that needs resolved on halium 9 ports before libertine can work
<ubptgbot> <stuarttempleton> Is there a list of changes/fixes/commits somewhere that show what's in the dev builds? I can see commits for individual community ports, but I'm not sure how to tell what's actually built into what.
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> What the heck is wrong with Podbird? Everything sounds like chipmunks being fast forwarded.
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> (Video, 6s) https://irc.ubports.com/gacUiHU2.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Sam> @samzn [<reply to media>], who remembers
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> @nefariousNIFFIN [<reply to media>], Wow, that sounds weird
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> Yep. Only happening in that one app as far as I can tell. I can listen to Audible and Invidious just fine.
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> I would like to make a port, I really like this OS
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @nefariousNIFFIN [<reply to media>], that happens most of the tome but sometimes it works 😅
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @stuarttempleton [Is there a list of changes/fixes/commits somewhere that show what's in the dev b …], there's hundreds of git repos, plus whatever updates get pulled in from ubuntu, so no, it's not a simple thing to create a list from each day
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> @Javacookies [that happens most of the tome but sometimes it works 😅], So just open and close until it works?
<ubptgbot> <stuarttempleton> Podbird playback speed bug (comments have a temp fix) …  https://bugs.launchpad.net/podbird/+bug/1881777
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1881777 in podbird "Playback comically fast on Pinephone" [Undecided,New]
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> does it happen with music app too sometimes?
<ubptgbot> <stuarttempleton> I've only seen it with podbird
<ubptgbot> <stuarttempleton> podbird actually specifies a 3x playback speed by default
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> How do I change the playback speed to something reasonable?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> should be an option in the app i would guess
<ubptgbot> <stuarttempleton> not as far as I can tell
<ubptgbot> <stuarttempleton> you have to use the suggestion in the comments of the issue I posted
<ubptgbot> <stuarttempleton> it worked for me
<ubptgbot> <stuarttempleton> I don't think they've added a feature to control it from the UI.
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> I’m afraid your solution goes above my head.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @nefariousNIFFIN [So just open and close until it works?], haven't really identified the pattern but sometimes I just switch between podcasts then it'll work then sometimes it won't again 😄
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Is anyone maintaining podbird? Changing one number sounds not hard to do.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I only listened to the ubports podcast and never had that issue.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> afaik mike will build and release it to the openstore, but hasn't had time to do actual development. but if people make merge requests, he will review and release podbird
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> But it is still at launchpad, right?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> bronl was added by: bronl
<ubptgbot> <bronl> Does the Ubuntu touch work on the 5x as well...  I’m looking for the best phone to get
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it does not
<ubptgbot> <bronl> Any recommendations?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <bronl> The 5 is good? Been doing the search
<ubptgbot> <bronl> I’ve been check this out yes - thought I would ask here
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nexus 5 is decent if you can find one that isn't emaciated at this point, yeah
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> @dohbee [nexus 5 is decent if you can find one that isn't emaciated at this point, yeah], There are two new phones available on Amazon UK
<ubptgbot> <MikeSheldon> @stuarttempleton That shouldn't be the case, looks like something slipped through in a recent PR someone submitted
<ubptgbot> <MikeSheldon> @stuarttempleton I'll release a fix now
<ubptgbot> <stuarttempleton> @MikeSheldon [@stuarttempleton That shouldn't be the case, looks like something slipped throug …], It happens. :)
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> I've had problems with libertine, and i needed it only for few cli apps, is this ok to be ran on my phone: https://gist.github.com/MrCyjaneK/9be6ee4b59ab6a18931b232cb360a1e0#file-ubuntu-touch-chroot-ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know what that script is
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> It just create an chroot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it may or may not work, but it's not any official thing; and i think it's not an unprivileged chroot
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> I have to run it with sudo :/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what cli things do you want to use? perhaps you could just install them somewhere in your home dir instead?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> But i thing that it is still better than remounting / with read and write to use apt
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Php and nodejs scripts mostly
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> Should be possible to I stall those in your home directory
<ubptgbot> <theare27> @dohbee [afaik mike will build and release it to the openstore, but hasn't had time to do …], It desperately needs work. It's fine to manage subscriptions and managing downloads, but as a playback app it's atrocious. I've written a bash script to take the files it's downloaded and auto populate them into a playlist in the Music app. Only
<ubptgbot>  thing that works for me
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @theare27 [It desperately needs work. It's fine to manage subscriptions and managing downlo …], It is, of course, open source and seeking help
<ubptgbot> <theare27> Beyond my skill sadly, happy to help test though
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> I dunno, seems like you could pick up the skill if you could create such a script.  Just saying...
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> [Edit] Should be possible to install those in your home directory
<ubptgbot> <theare27> It's not so much the code hacking, I've failed multiple times to get clickable working. And some of the problems aren't with podbird itself, rather how it interacts with media-hub
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well no software is perfect
<ubptgbot> <theare27> And that's getting into OS level stuff
<ubptgbot> <theare27> No, and that's fair enough, but the issue is that Podbird is basically the only podcast manager for UT
<ubptgbot> <theare27> If there was a choice it'd be a different thing. I'm happy to polish up my sync to Music app script and make that available to others. The setup I've ended up with works OK for my needs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> do you use the tweak tool app at all?
<ubptgbot> <theare27> I've played with it, but not in relation to podbird
<ubptgbot> <stuarttempleton> What is the state of Ubuntu Touch native app dev on Ubuntu 20.04 and similar? I checked the ubports course, but I found it confusing enough to kind of deter me. It looked like a lot of conflicting libraries and stuff with qt builder. Or am I just completely misunderstanding?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @theare27 [I've played with it, but not in relation to podbird], if you use tweak tool to disable app suspension in podbird, does it resolve your playback issues?
<ubptgbot> <stuarttempleton> I'm itching to contribute to some stuff
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @stuarttempleton [What is the state of Ubuntu Touch native app dev on Ubuntu 20.04 and similar? I …], With `clickable` you're just building and running things inside a docker container, instead of on 20.04 directly
<ubptgbot> <stuarttempleton> oooh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @stuarttempleton [oooh], you might also want to join https://t.me/UbuntuAppDevEN
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> @dohbee [With clickable you're just building and running things inside a docker container …], You been using clickable of late?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ArubIslander [You been using clickable of late?], no, i don't use it
<ubptgbot> <stuarttempleton> @dohbee [you might also want to join https://t.me/UbuntuAppDevEN], thanks!
<ubptgbot> <theare27> @dohbee [if you use tweak tool to disable app suspension in podbird, does it resolve your …], Might help some of it, the forgetting play position & wiping out play queue might be helped by that. But I doubt it'd help with the media-hub related sruff were the track after the one initially played isn't controllable from the dropdown contro
<ubptgbot> ls and keeps playing on earphone disconnect. But I'm happy to try it
<ubptgbot> <Marathon2422> Update ver 52, got the return arrow etc ,back on login screen
<ubptgbot> Kelly Oboyle was added by: Kelly Oboyle
<avbox111> Is there a working app for the camera?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not on the PinePhone.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> A different app will not help
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> any one have experience with the UBports installer config file? I cant get it to execute any adb commands … P.S. sorry for the cross post but I know not everyone in here is in the porting channel
<ubptgbot> Zack Lilly was added by: Zack Lilly
<ubptgbot> <Anony Izu> Is xiaomi redmi note 7 port working now?
<ubptgbot> <Anony Izu> I mean has an official release rn
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> You're asking to different questions
<ubptgbot> <Anony Izu> Hmm maybe can someone answer both of them then
<ubptgbot> <Anony Izu> ,😁😍😍😍😁😁
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @Anony Izu [I mean has an official release rn], Lemme check (you could do easily too)
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> According to https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io Redmi Note 7 is supported and can be found at https://github.com/ubports-lavender … It's WIP, also not recognized by UBports installer.
<ubptgbot> <purringChaos> (Photo, 353x101) https://irc.ubports.com/pa2zsJ9E.png
#ubports 2020-06-18
<ubptgbot> abd el was added by: abd el
<ubptgbot> <Anony Izu> Ya idk how to boot this 😂, Gonna wait for official release
<ubptgbot> <Soscat House> Could anyone point me to the location in filesystem of a teleports download (pinephone in case it matters...)?
<ubptgbot> <Soscat House> Ah... Found it:  home/.local/share/teleports.ubuntu/files/documents
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> so I managed to get my device to reboot to download mode using the ubports installer, now I gotta figure out how to get it to use heimdall to flash recovery, @neothethird is there a way to do that currently?
<ubptgbot> <Alejandro Olivencia> I have installed UT in LG Nexus 5. It work really fine !! I have two questions: 1) Does it exist a kind of bleachbit (or ccleaner) here ? I tried in a terminal "sudo apt clean && sudo apt autoclean” and it did'nt work. 2) How configure correctly and independently my cameras ? I tried to change the camera configuration but it w
<ubptgbot> as both configurations at the same time. Thanks in advance . You are doing a great job !! Congratulations !! Greetings from Tucuman, Argentina
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> @Anony Izu [Is xiaomi redmi note 7 port working now?], yes, but not ready for end user
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Alejandro Olivencia [I have installed UT in LG Nexus 5. It work really fine !! I have two questions: …], 1) no. and apt clean/autoclean aren't for deleting application data, and also apt is not supported as the rootfs is readonly. 2) i'm not sure what you mean by that. the "configuration" inside the camera app is for the app, not the hard
<ubptgbot> ware
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> @Shakendo [so I managed to get my device to reboot to download mode using the ubports insta …], I hope you're taking notes.
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> once I get it figured out myself I will, speaking of, did my notes help ya?
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> @Shakendo [once I get it figured out myself I will, speaking of, did my notes help ya?], Not really. I think I understand them but the whole process is just too foreign to me. I'm hoping to get a better look tomorrow or Friday.
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> ok, the key is the device.tar.xz file, and the commandfile
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> anyone playing Gearboy? … do you also experience where a save state crashes the app or stuck and seems corrupted?
<ubptgbot> mohalamalhuda was added by: mohalamalhuda
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Hey! ive been playing with ubuntu touch recently (oneplus6t, halium9, gsi v8) and ive noticed that i'm unable to change date or timezone
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Even after i've edited /etc/timezone to Europe/Warsaw and rebooted phone it still remain unchanged in settings
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @Shakendo [so I managed to get my device to reboot to download mode using the ubports insta …], No, not yet. I need a device to test writing a wrapper, or someone to help with it
<ubptgbot> <Soundsphere> Ahoy, anybody else on Version 845 from the Edge Channel on a Nexus5? I cannot lock the screen with the power button anymore 😄 Rebooting by pressing the button longer still works, but I cannot turn off the screen anymore and lock the phone
<ubptgbot> <Soundsphere> It's not my primary phone, so I don't care that much, just wanted to see if there's anybody else or if it's my phone in particular
<ubptgbot> HR Bot was added by: HR Bot
<ubptgbot> Hk was added by: Hk
<ubptgbot> Lo was added by: Lo
<ubptgbot> <rahul> I want to install Ubuntu touch on Samsung galaxy tab 2 p3100 . please guide.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @rahul [I want to install Ubuntu touch on Samsung galaxy tab 2 p3100 . please guide.], I don't think there is a port for that device
<ubptgbot> <rahul> What is meaning of port
<ubptgbot> <Soundsphere> @rahul [What is meaning of port], A port is a version of Ubuntu Touch specifically tailored for a device. When someone says "There's no port for that device" that means that there's no version that will run on that device yet. It hasn't been _ported_
<ubptgbot> Raj Raunak Kumar was added by: Raj Raunak Kumar
<ubptgbot> <Raj Raunak Kumar> Hey Is Ubuntu Convergence feature available on OnePlus One?
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @Raj Raunak Kumar [Hey Is Ubuntu Convergence feature available on OnePlus One?], good question, i want to know too.
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> @mohalamalhuda Seems you have Galaxy Star GT-S5282 (Galaxy Star Duos)?
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> I know a dev which is fighting with that phone, may you contact him directly?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Raj Raunak Kumar [Hey Is Ubuntu Convergence feature available on OnePlus One?], Yes via miracast AFAIK
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> But its slow and not usable atm
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> P.S. not about Ubports thing, sorry... but I need find that man with own GT-S5282
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Also you will need an adapter
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> The nexus 5 and the BQ tablet are the only devices with slimport out ready for “ convergence“
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> The pinephone hardware has issues with the actual board
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> [Edit] I know a dev which is fighting with that phone, may you contact him directly? His ID is @TipzTeam
<ubptgbot> GitDeen was added by: GitDeen
<ubptgbot> <MikeSheldon> @stuarttempleton Released a new version of Podbird to the store, can you give it a quick test when you have a moment and check it fixes the issue for you? (I don't currently have access to a UBPorts device)
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Gaaaaayaaaaaaaaaaayaaaaa (in excitement)
<ubptgbot> PtSurajShukla was added by: PtSurajShukla
<ubptgbot> <Raj Raunak Kumar> I am not finding Nexsus 5 anywhere.
<ubptgbot> Carlos was added by: Carlos
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> @Raj Raunak Kumar [I am not finding Nexsus 5 anywhere.], Aliexpress, they've got more than available 100 pieces
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> @Raj Raunak Kumar [I am not finding Nexsus 5 anywhere.], [Edit] Aliexpress, they've got more than  100 available pieces
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Steve Kueffer [Aliexpress, they've got more than  100 available pieces], How much?
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> Around 100$
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Oh too much for me lol
<ubptgbot> <Cameron> Podbird won't retrieve any results for podcasts no matter what I search. (on pinephone)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> when adding or searching added subscription?
<ubptgbot> adalbertbialek was added by: adalbertbialek
<ubptgbot> <Cameron> @Javacookies [when adding or searching added subscription?], I try to add and it tells me to use the magnifying glass button so I click that and search and no results are given. Maybe I'm doing it wrong somehow...
<ubptgbot> <Cameron> @Javacookies [when adding or searching added subscription?], [Edit] When trying to search for a podcast to subscribe to, I try to add and it tells me to use the magnifying glass button so I click that and search and no results are given. Maybe I'm doing it wrong somehow...
<ubptgbot> <Lora Amy> Fwd from B: In my difficult time I was so much confused that I don't have much income to take care of my responsibilities. Until my friend introduced me to this good and trustworthy woman who bring peace in my life today I advice you today to follow her below Dm ✍️ … https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEXIgsK7TNRlVzO6DA
<ubptgbot> <Cameron> Otherwise I was really surprised that it had most of the features I loved about antennaepod.
<ubptgbot> <Cameron> How do you report spam here?
<ubptgbot> <Cameron> [Edit] How do you report spam here? … Nevermind I found the report button
<ubptgbot> <Cameron> @Steve Kueffer [Around 100$], Is the nexus 5 still a usable device? Seems like it would be awfully slow since it's nearly, what, 10 years old almost?
<ubptgbot> <Cameron> And will the 5x run UT?
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @Cameron [And will the 5x run UT?], No
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @Cameron [Is the nexus 5 still a usable device? Seems like it would be awfully slow since …], pinephone is slower lmao
<ubptgbot> <jja2000> @vtsoft [pinephone is slower lmao], One is completely open
<ubptgbot> <jja2000> the other has issues
<ubptgbot> <Susan> Fwd from Good Gof: In my difficult time I was so much confused that I don't have much income to take care of my responsibilities. Until my friend introduced me to this good and trustworthy woman who bring peace in my life today I advice you today to follow her below Dm ✍️ … https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEXIgsK7TNRlVzO6DA
<ubptgbot> <jimdafoex> @Cameron [Is the nexus 5 still a usable device? Seems like it would be awfully slow since …], My nexus 4 is still usable under Android, only reason I upgraded was because newer apps wouldn't run it.  I'm sure the newer nexus 5 will be good enough.
<ubptgbot> <Daniel> Nexus 5 running UT is nicer to use as a device than Android on it, in my experience. The only reeeaaaal issue to me is how Morph performs on it, compared to Chrome on Android on it.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Cameron [Is the nexus 5 still a usable device? Seems like it would be awfully slow since …], Nexus 5 is gives one of smoothest experience with UT
<ubptgbot> <Daniel> That said, it's still a decent little phone on both platforms.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Cameron [When trying to search for a podcast to subscribe to, I try to add and it tells m …], hmmm, it did work on mine. I was able to subscribe to a couple of them
<ubptgbot> Vlastimil Morávek was added by: Vlastimil Morávek
<ubptgbot> <Vlastimil Morávek> Hello
<ubptgbot> <Vlastimil Morávek> Please help on Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <Vlastimil Morávek> How to install it on an unsupported device?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> You can't install without a port
<ubptgbot> <jja2000> @Daniel [Nexus 5 running UT is nicer to use as a device than Android on it, in my experie …], I would love for it to switch over to Mainline
<ubptgbot> <Vlastimil Morávek> @mimecar [You can't install without a port], Why? Could it just unlock the bootloader, and somehow boot from the PC?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> No
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Every device needs a new port
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @Vlastimil Morávek [Why? Could it just unlock the bootloader, and somehow boot from the PC?], What's the name of the "unsupported device"?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Check on XDA.
<ubptgbot> <Vlastimil Morávek> @TigranKhachatryan [What's the name of the "unsupported device"?], Sony Xperia Z5 Compact
<ubptgbot> <Vlastimil Morávek> @TigranKhachatryan [What's the name of the "unsupported device"?], thank you
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/45/building-ubuntu-touch-image-for-sony-xperia-z5-compact You might want to see this discussion
<ubptgbot> <Vlastimil Morávek> @TigranKhachatryan [https://forums.ubports.com/topic/45/building-ubuntu-touch-image-for-sony-xperia- …], oh yes, thank you
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @jja2000 [I would love for it to switch over to Mainline], Pinephone then
<ubptgbot> <jja2000> @Stereofont [Pinephone then], No I specifically mean Hammerhead
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @jja2000 [No I specifically mean Hammerhead], That has an ancient Android kernel unfortunately
<ubptgbot> <jja2000> @Stereofont [That has an ancient Android kernel unfortunately], It has had a mainline port foryears
<ubptgbot> <jja2000> @Stereofont [That has an ancient Android kernel unfortunately], [Edit] It has had a mainline port for years
<ubptgbot> <jja2000> and it works fine
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> You mean Postmarket OS?
<ubptgbot> <jja2000> @Stereofont [You mean Postmarket OS?], Kernel is seperate from the OS
<ubptgbot> <jja2000> Just like you're using the "ancient android kernel" for halium
<ubptgbot> <Vlastimil Morávek> @TigranKhachatryan [https://forums.ubports.com/topic/45/building-ubuntu-touch-image-for-sony-xperia- …], so I'm trying ... nothing yet
<ubptgbot> <Vlastimil Morávek> I managed to unlock the bootlauder
<ubptgbot> sarahcumslut was added by: sarahcumslut
<ubptgbot> <Vlastimil Morávek> They are going to download Ubuntu Touch files somewhere?
<ubptgbot> <stuarttempleton> @MikeSheldon [@stuarttempleton Released a new version of Podbird to the store, can you give it …], Playback speed is now 1x! Yay!
<ubptgbot> <Vlastimil Morávek> <
<ubptgbot> <Vlastimil Morávek> <
<ubptgbot> <Vlastimil Morávek> ?
<ubptgbot> <stuarttempleton> I noticed thst this update was available in the openstore but my settings update didn't list it, today.
<ubptgbot> <Vlastimil Morávek> please help https://developer.sony.com/develop/open-devices/get-started/unlock-bootloader/how-to-unlock-bootloader/#tutorial-step-3
<ubptgbot> <MikeSheldon> @stuarttempleton [Playback speed is now 1x! Yay!], Great :)
<ubptgbot> <stuarttempleton> @MikeSheldon [Great :)], Thanks, Mike!
<ubptgbot> <MikeSheldon> @stuarttempleton [Thanks, Mike!], you're welcome :)
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @neothethird [No, not yet. I need a device to test writing a wrapper, or someone to help with …], I gladly volunteer my device then
<ubptgbot> Adesh Patil was added by: chetanbadhe
<ubptgbot> Aadarsh Jane was added by: Aadarsh Jane
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @jja2000 [and it works fine], when I looked at it there were a few features not working
<ubptgbot> Vltngry was added by: Vltngry
<ubptgbot> <jja2000> @Shakendo [when I looked at it there were a few features not working], It's working kinda well, GPU problems are slowly getting phased out
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it isn't on par with android drivers though. and getting a bit off topic for here :)
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> indeed, but nice to know they're still working on it
<ubptgbot> Aanonnymous was added by: Aanonnymous
<ubptgbot> <sylvia Dykes> (Photo, 1280x813) https://irc.ubports.com/f2jeen6Q.png https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAFiCGfAgAwW0Wiu5Hw
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @UniversalSuperBox spam
<ubptgbot> <Aanonnymous> Hello  … I am a programmer and i know c/c++/javascript  … I had seen that ununtu touch i an open source project and anyone can contribute in it . … Can anyone guide that how i can start ?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Aanonnymous do you have a device with Ubuntu Touch already?
<ubptgbot> <Aanonnymous> @NotKit [@Aanonnymous do you have a device with Ubuntu Touch already?], Yes
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> well theres no list per-se, but the best way to contribute is to pick something you want to work on and go from there, github has a list of open issues as well
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> that's a recent response from Dalton to a similar question
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: I'd say, find something that bugs you in one of the preinstalled apps. They're easiest to download, rebuild, and release, so you'll see a faster turn-around time for your fix. They're also smaller and easier to find problems in. Known quantities, as it were.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: If it isn't something that bugs you personally, you probably won't have the follow-through on it. Not a dig at you, just how things tend to go
<ubptgbot> <Aanonnymous> @Shakendo [well theres no list per-se, but the best way to contribute is to pick something …], Ok
<ubptgbot> <Aanonnymous> @NotKit [If it isn't something that bugs you personally, you probably won't have the foll …], Om
<ubptgbot> <Aanonnymous> Ok
<ubptgbot> <Aanonnymous> I will go for native apps like messeging and contack aap
<ubptgbot> <Aanonnymous> Because i think that a good ui attracts users
<ubptgbot> <Aanonnymous> Thnks for helping
<ubptgbot> Vighnesh Ramachandran was added by: Vighnesh Ramachandran
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Aanonnymous [Hello  … I am a programmer and i know c/c++/javascript  … I had seen that ununtu to …], This will maybe help you to get started too: https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/appdev/index.html
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Clickable is the tool for general apps that get shipped as click packages.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Aanonnymous [I will go for native apps like messeging and contack aap], or you can also check if there's any part of the OS that you think you can improve and/or fix bugs.
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> @Aanonnymous [I will go for native apps like messeging and contack aap], good point, and easy to test and build.
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> but you will not find much c/c++ there
<ubptgbot> <Aanonnymous> I know javascript
<ubptgbot> <Aanonnymous> And some  python
<ubptgbot> <Aanonnymous> After that i can switch to any framwork easily if needed
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> QML / javascript mainly for core apps
<ubptgbot> <Aanonnymous> @lduboeuf [QML / javascript mainly for core apps], Ok
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> and c/c++ for lower parts, services, components,  etc...
<ubptgbot> <Aanonnymous> Am jus going through the  whole lot documentation and all
<ubptgbot> <Aanonnymous> @lduboeuf [and c/c++ for lower parts, services, components,  etc...], Ok
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> 👍
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> documentation is sparse, don't hesitate to improve it as well :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> the keyboard has plenty of C++ parts … it needs improvements especially auto-corrections and stuffs 😄
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> 👍
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> 200000 things to do :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> a hundred billion red barchettas floating across the sky
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> yeah at least :)
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> @Aanonnymous [Ok], core apps here: https://github.com/search?q=topic%3Acore-app+org%3Aubports&type=Repositories
<ubptgbot> <Fauzan> How to install on redmi 4a
<ubptgbot> <Guru> Any update for redmi note 4
<ubptgbot> <Fauzan> @Fauzan [How to install on redmi 4a], ??
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> Edegardo was added by: Edegardo
<ubptgbot> <bkos> Hi everyone, my Pinephone UBports CE does not have cellular data, the toggle in settings does not work, is there something I'm missing?
<ubptgbot> <bkos> I am on devel repository and the last time I updated was this morning
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> Is there a way to revertto a previous  version of UT w/o reflashing?
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> New update really screwed up my WiFi and gave my speakers a hissing sound
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> technically no, because any change to the system image is "reflashing"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but if you now the build number to install, you can ssh/adb into the phone and use `system-image-cli` to switch to a specific build; though i think it doesn't work currently when switching to an older build in the same channel
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> Yeah that sounds out of my league. Dang, I shouldn’t have touched it! I’m an iPhone user. I know better than to update anything on day one.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> just switch to stable channel i guess
<ikmaak> stable channel just jumped to #3, which is the same as dev today...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> build numbers are not consistent across all devices, and all devices did not have stable channel updates today
<ikmaak> i was talking about the pinephone, as were the two people before me that you gave the stable channel tip to
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok. well i can't keep track of what devices people are referring to when they don't mention them, especially when a lot of people have multiple different devices, and such problems are not necessarily limited to a specific device
<ikmaak> i understand.
<ikmaak> i just had my own issues with the new stable upgrade, so i noticed
<ikmaak> and niffin just came out of another conversation on the pp chat
<ikmaak> the nrs of the builds on pp are confusing anyway, as the dev channel and the img-builder are almost at the same nr. :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, pinephone is still a bit special
<ikmaak> it is great though
<ubptgbot> Sam Williams was added by: Sam Williams
<ubptgbot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> observation: when the display goes off by itself (auto suspend?) the music continues ok, when I turn the display off with the power button the music starts to be interrupted
<ubptgbot> <Petr> Hello
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> What about cosmo communicator? Is there any port for it?
<ubptgbot> <Petr> I am back
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @vtsoft [What about cosmo communicator? Is there any port for it?], you can ask in @halium group if anyone is working on it i guess
<ubptgbot> <Petr> So I managed to install ut on unsupported mo
<ubptgbot> <Petr> Mobile
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aanonnymous [Ok], Joining the app development group would be a good idea
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> they did long ago :P
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 😁
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> Sorry, when I mentioned my update woes I neglected to mention that I was running stable on the PinePhone.
<ubptgbot> Terraaqua was added by: Terraaqua
<ubptgbot> <Petr> @Terraaqua [Terraaqua was added by: Petr], Hello
<ubptgbot> <loophole47> HI
#ubports 2020-06-19
<ubptgbot> <Sam Williams> (Photo, 367x500) https://irc.ubports.com/GKt0vc2g.png https://bit.ly/3fALeLk
<ubptgbot> <LGeek> I'm very happy!!! Music doesn't stop when I lock the device. Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <LGeek> Works well after 836 update.
<ubptgbot> Angelo Anonymous was added by: Angelo Anonymous
<ubptgbot> Karan_Balan M was added by: Karan_Balan M
<ubptgbot> Mitra Crypto Streets was added by: Mitra Crypto Streets
<ubptgbot> Satish | ZTH was added by: Satish | ZTH
<ubptgbot> Timothy Stockton was added by: Timothy Stockton
<ubptgbot> Kelvin97 was added by: Kelvin97
<ubptgbot> Thomas was added by: Thomas
<ubptgbot> yshnv was added by: yshnv
<ubptgbot> andreifabrici0 was added by: andreifabrici0
<ubptgbot> <andreifabrici0> Hello, where can I get a gsi?
<ubptgbot> matdahl was added by: matdahl
<ubptgbot> Jessica tyler was added by: Jessica tyler
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> That looks suspicious
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yes it does but what can we do ^^
<ubptgbot> <Petr> Gold morning
<ubptgbot> <Kelvin97> @Guru [Any update for redmi note 4], This is not gsi grp … Devs will only support supported device here
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @nefariousNIFFIN [Sorry, when I mentioned my update woes I neglected to mention that I was running …], It shows as stable but that is a bug. There is no stable for Pinephone yet
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Flohack [Yes it does but what can we do ^^], Stand by with ban hammers at the ready 😉
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Kelvin97 [This is not gsi grp … Devs will only support supported device here], Welcome, real person 😁
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 😹
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Stereofont [It shows as stable but that is a bug. There is no stable for Pinephone yet], There's devel, rc and stable on the pinephone now but obviously stable isn't as stable as other devices and development and release process is still separate from othet UT devices. So there's also confusion with OTA numbers 😅
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Javacookies [There's devel, rc and stable on the pinephone now but obviously stable isn't as …], Ahah. I am a bit behind. So there is 'Stable' kinda 😀
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yes, CEs are on it and the latest update is OTA-3
<ubptgbot> <kaebye> @Javacookies [There's devel, rc and stable on the pinephone now but obviously stable isn't as …], What would you recommend running on the pinephone for the most usable experience?
<ubptgbot> <kaebye> Stable seems to have a lot of issues
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's still very early in the development … you'll get updates faster in the devel environment but there's a chance it'll break and might need a reflash … RC is in the middle, you get updates faster than stable and slower than devel. Risk of breakage can be compared similarly
<ubptgbot> vishi_striker was added by: vishi_striker
<ubptgbot> <kaebye> @Javacookies [it's still very early in the development … you'll get updates faster in the devel …], Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> [Edit] it's still very early in the development … you'll get updates faster in the devel channel but there's a chance it'll break and might need a reflash … RC is in the middle, you get updates faster than stable and slower than devel. Risk of breakage can be compared similarly
<ubptgbot> <vishi_striker> I wanted to install Ubuntu touch on VMware workstation any links for guidance
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> that's channel by the way, not environment … I'm mixing my work 😂
<ubptgbot> <sap_nocops> @vishi_striker [I wanted to install Ubuntu touch on VMware workstation any links for guidance], you can try this with qemu. https://github.com/ubports/utqemu
<ubptgbot> jop271 was added by: jop271
<ubptgbot> Ivan Oppido was added by: Ivan Oppido
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @vishi_striker https://ci.ubports.com/job/rootfs/job/rootfs-generic-amd64/
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> qemu-system-x86_64 -hda ubuntu-touch-mainline-generic-amd64.img -vga virtio -display gtk,gl=on -m 2G -enable-kvm
<ubptgbot> <Nate F> Are there release notes anywhere for the pinephone dev channel builds?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Hey there! I'm trying to setup clickable on my computer, and adb refuse to work :/
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> I have developer mode enabled and vendor id added to adb_usb.id but it still doesn't work
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Is there any way to use ssh instead of adb..?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yes … `--ssh IP`
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's much easier to use 😉
<ubptgbot> Joshua Aspinall was added by: Joshua Aspinall
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Javacookies [it's much easier to use 😉], How can this be easier? Assuming adb works of course.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> You need an ip and stuff. With adb it would work out of the box.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Never had problems with that. 🤔
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Nate F [Are there release notes anywhere for the pinephone dev channel builds?], No we do not keep track of this in a central place, its simply too many repositories that one would need to browse daily
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Javacookies [yes … --ssh IP], <3 thanks
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Danfro [How can this be easier? Assuming adb works of course.], I mean once it is setup … I've always have problems with adb because port are not reliable most of the time especially for 2nd hand phones 😅
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @dohbee [you can ask in @halium group if anyone is working on it i guess], Cosmo can natively run debian so I think that it will be easy to install Ubuntu on it.🤔
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Javacookies [I mean once it is setup … I've always have problems with adb because port are not …], Ok. So ssh does work more reliable? That would be an advantage. Never had a second hand phone. Fewer phones than you, but newer ones. 😉
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Which version of QT does ubuntu touch use?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Aaaand is there any app development group?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @mrcyjanek [Which version of QT does ubuntu touch use?], 5.9 currently.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @mrcyjanek @UbuntuAppDevEN
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Danfro [5.9 currently.], ok, thanks
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @NotKit [@mrcyjanek @UbuntuAppDevEN], thanks
<ubptgbot> <Wen effendi> (Photo, 682x905) https://irc.ubports.com/RoGNXew3.png .
<ubptgbot> <Nate F> @Flohack [No we do not keep track of this in a central place, its simply too many reposito …], I'm fairly new to large projects. Would I just look through the UBPorts GitHub repos and check for recently merged code?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Nate F [I'm fairly new to large projects. Would I just look through the UBPorts GitHub r …], You weill get lost its over 450 repos on Github plus some on Gitlab also ^^
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Nate F [I'm fairly new to large projects. Would I just look through the UBPorts GitHub r …], I suggest to explore the OS and see what interests you and which part you think you can help then look for that corresponding repo
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Nate F [I'm fairly new to large projects. Would I just look through the UBPorts GitHub r …], Also you can for those Pine-specific builds: https://ci.ubports.com/search/?q=pine&Jenkins-Crumb=8663efcb56029f2d80f0a18f1220c1b507169505278e9a5cf4141f4daf553840
<ubptgbot> Petr was added by: Petr
<ubptgbot> Christian Sangrigoli was added by: Christian Sangrigoli
<ubptgbot> <Christian Sangrigoli> Hello everyone, quick question: is there anyway to install Ubuntu Touch on "Xiaomi mi A2 Lite"? … I updated Android and now is giving me a hard time 😒
<ubptgbot> ha6iz was added by: ha6iz
<ubptgbot> <ha6iz> i need to install ubundu touch in redmi 4
<ubptgbot> <ha6iz> please help me
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Christian Sangrigoli [Hello everyone, quick question: is there anyway to install Ubuntu Touch on "Xiao …], it needs to be ported, check @Halium
<ubptgbot> <LGeek> Still audio problem when lock the device ;(
<ubptgbot> <theare27> @LGeek [Still audio problem when lock the device ;(], I had this, had to go change back to Stable channel for now. Hopefully it'll get resolved soon
<ubptgbot> <LGeek> @theare27 [I had this, had to go change back to Stable channel for now. Hopefully it'll get …], If i change back to stable channel, will I lose all my data?
<ubptgbot> <LGeek> Or apps ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <theare27> No, although I did lose a couple of things. Anbox I had to reinstall (though the apps restored themselves after) and I had a couple of scripts running on the cron and my crontab file got wiped out. But everything else was fine
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> @theare27 [No, although I did lose a couple of things. Anbox I had to reinstall (though the …], That will happen again if you update ut
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @theare27 [No, although I did lose a couple of things. Anbox I had to reinstall (though the …], I thought `cron` wasn't working on UT... was/is it reliable?
<ubptgbot> <theare27> Not had a problem. Will keep a backup. For future reference
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @theare27 [Not had a problem. Will keep a backup. For future reference], What were you using it for, if you don't mind me asking?
<ubptgbot> <theare27> Sync contacts with NextCloud, and I wrote a script to sync podcasts downloaded by Podbird into a playlist in the Music app as I was having no end of problems using Podbird for playback. That job runs every 5 minutes. Seems reliable enough to me
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @theare27 [Sync contacts with NextCloud, and I wrote a script to sync podcasts downloaded b …], Nice, thanks for sharing that.  I might try experimenting with it at some point.
<ubptgbot> <theare27> Also got a cronjob to restart media-hub running nightly as it was randomly stopping on me. Nightly restart seems to have helped a lot
<ubptgbot> <theare27> Oh and a toggle silent mode on & off overnight … That's it 😀
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @theare27 [Oh and a toggle silent mode on & off overnight … That's it 😀], Now that's nice!  I keep forgetting to turn off silent mode.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @theare27 [Oh and a toggle silent mode on & off overnight … That's it 😀], I could probably dig it out but would you mind sharing what command you're running to toggle that?
<ubptgbot> <theare27> amixer -q -D pulse sset Master toggle
<ubptgbot> <theare27> Got that running at 00:45 & 06:45
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @theare27 [amixer -q -D pulse sset Master toggle], Thanks.
<ubptgbot> Danilo was added by: Danilo
<ubptgbot> <Danilo> Sorry, I'm trying to install Ubuntu phone on opo. I'm blocked at recovery mode. Step volume down + power. How can continue the procedure? Can someone help me?
<ubptgbot> <Danilo> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/tsDkVYO4.png
<ubptgbot> J Carlos was added by: J Carlos
<ubptgbot> <J Carlos> Hi, spanish?
<ubptgbot> <theare27> Maybe put it into fastboot & try the installer again? My install got stuck once, but completed on the second attempt. Worth a try
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @J Carlos [Hi, spanish?], https://t.me/UBPorts_ES
<ubptgbot> <J Carlos> @imraniqbal [https://t.me/UBPorts_ES], Gracias
<ubptgbot> <Danilo> @theare27 [Maybe put it into fastboot & try the installer again? My install got stuck once, …], Sorry when the procedure ask to reboot in recovery mode pressing volume down + power, I have to put it in recovery mode and after press continue? Because after pressing continue nothing happens.
<ubptgbot> <theare27> Hmm, curious. Tried alternative usb cables / ports just in case it's something like that
<ubptgbot> <Danilo> Same situation with other usb port. I'm stopping here
<ubptgbot> <Danilo> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/D7xIIgl9.png
<ubptgbot> <Danilo> At this point I turn off the device and restart in recovery mode. Is correct what I'm doing?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> do you have `adb` and `fastboot` installed?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> does running `sudo adb devices` in the terminal show the device?
<ubptgbot> <Danilo> How can I install and and fastboot in Ubuntu?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> `sudo apt-get install adb fastboot`
<ubptgbot> <Danilo> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/56Gfjbj2.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i can't read italian and screenshots are not the best way to show text logs  (pastebin is) :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also Ubuntu 19.10 will be end of life in a few weeks, so you should probably upgrade to 20.04 instead
<ubptgbot> <Danilo> Do you know why device is not detected?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you select to continue booting, what happens?
<ubptgbot> <Danilo> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/qk6bWBWP.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean, on the phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and i guess if it's complaining about connection lost, then it saw the device when it was in recovery
<ubptgbot> <Will Pereira> Cuando vienes, tenemos una casa de mujeres. Esperemos que tenga una apertura cuando vengas.
<ubptgbot> ben was added by: ben
<ubptgbot> Juan was added by: Juan
<ubptgbot> <pizzabroodje> can i find unstable ubports images for pinephone anywhere?
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @Danilo [<reply to media>], Check your USB cable and try another.
<ubptgbot> Emil Petrov was added by: Emil Petrov
<ubptgbot> <Emil Petrov> Hello every one! Does anybody have a working bluetooth connection for headset or car kit? I installed UT on Nexus 5, I tried 3 bluetooth headsets and none is working with the phone. I am looking trough the forums for a workaround too, but it seems impossible to find a solution
<ubptgbot> <Sébastien> @Emil Petrov [Hello every one! Does anybody have a working bluetooth connection for headset or …], I had a working bt connexion between my bq e5 phone until OTA11 and my Bose headset. Because of confinement I can't tell with OTA12 but it should be okay
<ubptgbot> <theare27> Patchy at best. If you're determined for it to be bluetooth they do little bt transmitters that you can plug into the headphone jack. Effectively offboarding it. To UT it'd be a wired connection
<ubptgbot> <Emil Petrov> Thanks, Alan! This is not going to happen. I am using my both hands, working and talking with customers or driving car and talking. Definitely I'll flash back to Android with some custom ROM. How sad...
<ubptgbot> <theare27> You're experience might vary of course, I'm sure some things work better than others
<ubptgbot> <Emil Petrov> 👍yes, but this is a huge negative for me. I usually flash custom ROMs without gapps, with Adaway and root. I install apks manually, because I hate the way Google plays around with my phone( if you understand me what I mean). But UT is useless to me in this case. I can't do my daily routine!
<ubptgbot> <theare27> Could be that there are workarounds and stuff that works better, not something I've played around much with. Didn't use BT much anyway, and don't mind plugging in where needed. Everyone's usecase is different I guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> things should be a bit better after upgrading the system to 20.04, but it's a fair ways off before we can do that
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Emil Petrov [👍yes, but this is a huge negative for me. I usually flash custom ROMs without g …], Its not another Android mod so thats expected istn it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack [Its not another Android mod so thats expected istn it?], i think that's unrelated to the bluetooth issues in UT
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> Any plans for the future with anbox?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> some things will get better with it in the future
<ubptgbot> <Danilo> Sorry I don't know how continue the installation. I'm blocked at recovery mode. Can someone help me with opo
<ubptgbot> <Danilo> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Cv1mO4iL.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Danilo [Sorry I don't know how continue the installation. I'm blocked at recovery mode. …], Please join https://t.me/WelcomePlus for installation support
<ubptgbot> Kati was added by: Kati
<ubptgbot> <Danilo> @dohbee [Please join https://t.me/WelcomePlus for installation support], I already done at 19.25 but I didn't received responses
<ubptgbot> Арина Позднякова was added by: Арина Позднякова
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Danilo [I already done at 19.25 but I didn't received responses], Then please be patient. Everyone is volunteering their time there, and have lives to live outside the chat. Eventually someone will be able to help you :)
<ubptgbot> <alejandro_olivencia> Hi everybody !! Do you need volunteers in translations from English to Spanish ? I could to help you.
<ubptgbot> <floop2> @alejandro_olivencia [Hi everybody !! Do you need volunteers in translations from English to Spanish ? …], Maybe ask here https://t.me/UBPorts_ES
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @alejandro_olivencia [Hi everybody !! Do you need volunteers in translations from English to Spanish ? …], I'll invite you to translation group tomorrow.
<ubptgbot> <alejandro_olivencia> Thank you !!
#ubports 2020-06-20
<ubptgbot> <Арина Позднякова> Woow👍 Binancе AirDrop for 10 000 BTC and 100 000 ETH … https://bit.ly/310Mm6L
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> demo browser testing for pinephone (has webgl enabled)
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Ij0vrXXM.null
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> Anybody know how to get WiFi working again on PinePhone after last update?
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> I don’t have a sim so without WiFi my PinePhones a shiny brick.
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> What build would I have been on before that last update if I got the CE and only did the OTAs?
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> Can’t I just put that one back on it?
<ubptgbot> <Electro_capi> @nefariousNIFFIN [Anybody know how to get WiFi working again on PinePhone after last update?], You can try this ...
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mateosalta [<reply to media>], Is this browser meant t be a competitor to morph?
<ubptgbot> <Electro_capi> sudo nmcli radio wifi off … sudo nmcli radio wifi on … sudo reboot now
<ubptgbot> <Electro_capi> @nefariousNIFFIN [Anybody know how to get WiFi working again on PinePhone after last update?], [Edit] You can try this ... … sudo nmcli radio wifi off … sudo nmcli radio wifi on … sudo reboot now
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> @Electro_capi [sudo nmcli radio wifi off … sudo nmcli radio wifi on … sudo reboot now], Will try
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @PhoenixLandPirate [Is this browser meant t be a competitor to morph?], it isnt morph, but is qtwebengine
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> missing many things, but has some stuff
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> Better so far but still drops out occasionally. That never happened before this update.
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> Umm nope. Still bad. It’s dropping WiFi but sometimes the indicator takes about 30secs to realize it and show as disconnected.
<ubptgbot> <nefariousNIFFIN> If it only happened in wake, I would assume it was a crust/PinePhone issue, but sometimes it happens while the phone is in use.
<ubptgbot> <Nate F> Is there someone I can work with to implement more features of ofono in the messaging app?  It's been years since I've used C++ or worked on a big project, but I'd like to contribute.
<ubptgbot> <Dennis> Is ubuntu touch save of spy ?
<ubptgbot> <Dennis> Hello
<ubptgbot> <Dennis> Is ubuntu touch save ? Is it possible to spy a ubuntu touch phone?
<ubptgbot> <Dennis> I have allread an oneplus one phone with ubt. But its dont stable and my display isnt working so good. Any idea to flash a galaxy s4 mini ?
<ubptgbot> <floop2> @Dennis [I have allread an oneplus one phone with ubt. But its dont stable and my display …], You can look here for a port. If not listed you can port it yourself. https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/nT7oAJrR.png
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> Error is in some file /halium/out/host/linux-x86/bin/minizip … That file is not found
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> Help
<ubptgbot> <floop2> @mrmechanic3000 [Help], Sorry your message had no context. Try @Halium
<ubptgbot> <Kelvin97> Does getting logs are same method as android ?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Kelvin97 [Does getting logs are same method as android ?], What logs are you after?
<ubptgbot> <Kelvin97> When someone calls me i don't see anything on device
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Kelvin97 [When someone calls me i don't see anything on device], All of the logs are under `~/.cache/upstart/`.  You can use the LogViewer app if you prefer.
<ubptgbot> <Kelvin97> @imraniqbal [All of the logs are under ~/.cache/upstart/.  You can use the LogViewer app if y …], Ok thanks
<ubptgbot> <Almeida M.> (Photo, 662x904) https://irc.ubports.com/gL9SDf0R.png 😲
<ubptgbot> Bidombi was added by: Bidombi
<ubptgbot> <gischpelino> @Danilo [I already done at 19.25 but I didn't received responses], start with twrp and use installer then. I wrote it down in ubports forum for op3(t). There should be a forum thread for opo too. … The most importsnt part is that threre are all partions and all are ext4 formated.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Dennis [Is ubuntu touch save ? Is it possible to spy a ubuntu touch phone?], Everything can be hacked. Just a matter of time and skill. If you do not precisely ask about a certain attack vector you wil not get any good answer.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> If you are so much concerned, do not use a mobile device at all.
<ubptgbot> <gischpelino> how safe is a never updated android from vendors?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> "safe" is not a measurable unit ^^
<ubptgbot> <gischpelino> [Edit] how safe is a never updated android from a vendor?
<ubptgbot> <gischpelino> ... and death is a non maskable interrupt.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @gischpelino [... and death is a non maskable interrupt.], LOOOL I like your style
<ubptgbot> <Dennis> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ckG9WVAi.webp
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @gischpelino [... and death is a non maskable interrupt.], could also be @dohbee saying that ^^
<ubptgbot> moratgurgeh was added by: moratgurgeh
<ubptgbot> <Dennis> @gischpelino [... and death is a non maskable interrupt.], I laughed so hard :D you break me off to answer florian. And it gives me an idea.
<ubptgbot> <Dennis> @Flohack [Everything can be hacked. Just a matter of time and skill. If you do not precise …], I know that everything can be hacked. Maybe it will be a better question to ask if someone allready hacked ubuntu touch ? And tell how easy it is ?
<ubptgbot> <Dennis> @floop2 [You can look here for a port. If not listed you can port it yourself. https://de …], Can you help me to port a galaxy s4 mini ?
<ubptgbot> <floop2> @Dennis [Can you help me to port a galaxy s4 mini ?], Unfortunately no and I don't have access to the device in question 😔. There should be more knowledgeable ppl in @halium
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Dennis [I know that everything can be hacked. Maybe it will be a better question to ask …], Well I guess nobody knows that, but in general its less secure than Android as we cannot lock the bootloader and we do not have device encryption. So if someone steals your device they might find open doors.
<ubptgbot> Perianne Gold was added by: Perianne Gold
<ubptgbot> Camden B was added by: Camden B
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> Whats the point in hacking UT.
<ubptgbot> <Lorxu> @Flohack [Well I guess nobody knows that, but in general its less secure than Android as w …], I feel locking the bootloader and having device encryption aren't the most important parts. I myself am more concerned about exploits executable through MMS or visiting the wrong webpage and all. But I guess there Ubuntu Touch is about as safe as
<ubptgbot> the Ubuntu version it's based on?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Safer in a way because applications are isolated but security depends on all software (and even hardware) layers and there is some other differences.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Lorxu [I feel locking the bootloader and having device encryption aren't the most impor …], Security is such a wide field. Yes we do not have those issues with hacks on websites etc since they mostly target Android environment. Plus no background activity, makes it mostly useless for spam and cryptomining ;)
<ubptgbot> <Lorxu> It indeed is very wide and there is no answer to "is it secure" only "is it secure enough for this specific threat model", yes
<ubptgbot> <Lorxu> If you have a government level agency specifically targeting you Ubuntu Touch won't help you
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So what I can say: If nobody gains physical access to your device we are very secure. But keep in mind the underlying Ubuntu version does not cover all attack vectors, since there is a lot of additional packages on it, like messaging app browser etc. They are our codebase only, and so its a question also if those are secure
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Lorxu [If you have a government level agency specifically targeting you Ubuntu Touch wo …], Agreed. If you are being tracked by NSA they will find a way into your device probably. Though its hard, our API is so simple that probably most of the things like position tracking wont work ^^
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> It's easier to have your phone stolen 😃
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> BTW I am looking for people who have access to a WiFi with IPv6. Want to test msth with battery life. Please contact me ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> [Edit] BTW I am looking for people who have access to a WiFi with IPv6. Want to test smth with battery life. Please contact me ^^
<ubptgbot> Arnold was added by: Arnold
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> can be tested with M10 or with N5? I never used IPV6 AFAIK
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Hi everybody. Is there (is it worth ?) a dedicated PinePhone/UBports group ? What’s the best TG channel to post questions ?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Pascal [Hi everybody. Is there (is it worth ?) a dedicated PinePhone/UBports group ? Wha …], There is no separate Pinephone group only for UT but you can try the Pinephone gorup for all OSes here: https://t.me/pinephone
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Flohack [There is no separate Pinephone group only for UT but you can try the Pinephone g …], Although sometimes I though it would have been good to have one. We sad some lenghty chats here regarding pinephone already.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Danfro [Although sometimes I though it would have been good to have one. We sad some len …], Well we can do one maybe ^^
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> It might be useful at least while the port is still WIP and with apps needing special 'treatment'. Once it is stable and running mainstream it might not be needed anymore.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> How do pinephone users around here feel about this?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I think this could be a good idea as well since even unofficial ports tend to have their own groups with interested parties
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> @Danfro [It might be useful at least while the port is still WIP and with apps needing sp …], Fully agreed.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @Danfro [Although sometimes I though it would have been good to have one. We sad some len …], A PinePhone+PineTab UT tg group would be fine because they share the architecture and UT is somewhat different on it from UT on android devices.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @Danfro [Although sometimes I though it would have been good to have one. We sad some len …], [Edit] A PinePhone+PineTab UT tg group would be fine because they share the same architecture and UT is somewhat different on it from UT on android devices.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @NotKit [I think this could be a good idea as well since even unofficial ports tend to ha …], Who wants to be admin then ^^ I can make one now
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> https://t.me/utonpine
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> My first langage is French : sorry !
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> [Edit] My first language is French : sorry !
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @javacookies? ^^
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Flohack [https://t.me/utonpine], 👍 Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Danfro [@javacookies? ^^], yes?
<ubptgbot> Craig Love was added by: Craig Love
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Javacookies [yes?], Admin for UTonpine group wanted... ^^
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> You do have a pinephone at least. 😉
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> no, I'm not into admin stuffs 😅
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I'd be a bad one
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Sorry, making first steps in Matrix. Trying to link my matrix account to here following https://wayneoutthere.com/2018/12/28/how-to-bridge-matrix-telegram/.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Am I doing wrong?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @ruedigerkupper [Am I doing wrong?], The instructions there are to bridge between rooms on Telegram and Matrix.  If you want to link your own Telegram and Matrix accounts, you need to use a puppet.  There are potential drawbacks of doing this.  You can read here for more info: https://github.com/tulir/mautrix-telegram/wiki/Authenticati
<ubptgbot> on#replacing-telegram-accounts-matrix-puppet-with-matrix-account.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Thank you, appreciated!
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> In fluffychat, if I already have an account on matrix.org should I be able to sign in to fluffychat with that matrix account?  Its telling me my username is not recognised on the server.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Have you set fluffychat to check matrix.organized?
<ubptgbot> <Nate F> @wayneTBT [In fluffychat, if I already have an account on matrix.org should I be able to si …], You might need to clear out the email address field
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Matrix.org
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Fluffuchats default isn't matrix, so if you just type in your username and password for a different homeserver, it'll show that you don't have an account. … In the header you need to change that to point at matrix.org
<ubptgbot> DynacorpIndustries was added by: DynacorpIndustries
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @PhoenixLandPirate [Fluffuchats default isn't matrix, so if you just type in your username and passw …], Thanks, I shouldhave thought of that
<ubptgbot> MatthieuRoudaut was added by: MatthieuRoudaut
<ubptgbot> halcek was added by: halcek
<ubptgbot> Figo678 was added by: Figo678
<hallyn> hm, /join #utonpine does not work :(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> indeed it is not bridged to anything
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> Please tell me the path to the theme "suru dark"
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Breaking up. Just me?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Fine now
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> It's better
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> I like it better
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Text overlay covers Dalton
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> just make it the cube from compiz
<ubptgbot> Christina Williams was added by: Christina Williams
<ubptgbot> <libremax> What happens today ?  It's working !
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> in today's Q&A, dalton just plays with video layout
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Great sound btw
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> Launcher Moduler can stay open
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> even after reboot
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> [Edit] Launcher Modular can stay open
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> Alfre volume is too low
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> [Edit] Alfred volume is too low
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Quality poor on his mike
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> Question of the century, is it fashionable to change the theme via the terminal? Don't ask why, I just turned on surublack without knowing the consequences of XD
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> [Edit] Question of the century: can I change the theme via the terminal? Don't ask why, I just turned on surublack without knowing the consequences XD
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> and the joke of the year award goes to Marius!
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/wGWLqL1t.png Full amoled them 😂
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/a06f6Tgl.png Full amoled theme 😂
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> I need help)))
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jaymz665 [Question of the century: can I change the theme via the terminal? Don't ask why, …], `~/.config/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/theme.ini`
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Buffering…
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Maybe just me. But seized up
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> just you
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> No, happened here too, but all good now ...
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Intermittent. Two seconds clear then five seconds suspend. Repeating ad infinitem
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> No, that might be just you then ...
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Okay
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> I did get stickers
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Fine on desktop
<ubptgbot> subjectdenied was added by: subjectdenied
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> what's that social life thing?
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> I've also heard vague rumors of such a thing ...
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> I bet it's fake news
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> 😂
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> i like that feature
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> I would love it to play podcasts
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/DDDVF9I4.png
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Today on Q&A
<ubptgbot> <real_ysh> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0a0Jc0SB.webp
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> I'll dream about this
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> We will be over at https://whereby.com/ubports-chat if you want to chat with some of us :D
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @DiogoConstantino [I'll dream about this], Uhhhhh
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> Best affordable daily driver: Nexus 5 or Oneplus One? Looking for less than $75 USD
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @rikshaw [Best affordable daily driver: Nexus 5 or Oneplus One? Looking for less than $75 …], n5 is cheaper, opo is faster
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> @mariogrip thanks for the reply. What about stability / battery? Is N5 more "optimized" for UT even though OPO has more "potential"?
<DonkeyHotei> nexus 5 will not do VoLTE jsyk
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> OK volte would be good since gsm is bad in my area. does opo do volte with UT?
<DonkeyHotei> that idk
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> I have a pinephone coming but hearing today's chat I may need a "bridge device" before it is the daily driver.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @rikshaw [@mariogrip thanks for the reply. What about stability / battery? Is N5 more "opt …], tbh i would say opo is better supported due to the better android base port
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @DonkeyHotei [nexus 5 will not do VoLTE jsyk], ? it certainly supports volte in the hardware
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Jaymz665 [Question of the century: can I change the theme via the terminal? Don't ask why, …], There are three apps available that can do this for you (UTTT, ThemeSwitcher & Indicator Dark Mode); why do you specifically need to do this from the terminal?
<DonkeyHotei> @dohbee it supports LTE, but not VoLTE, even in the original marshmallow rom
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> @imraniqbal [There are three apps available that can do this for you (UTTT, ThemeSwitcher & I …], this was necessary, because my text and background have become black everywhere
<ubptgbot> <rikshaw> There are a few questionable quality OPO on ebay here in the US for approx $70 USD. They look rough, but "fair condition" is all I can find.... it wasn't a hugely popular model here I think
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Jaymz665 [this was necessary, because my text and background have become black everywhere], Changing the theme doesn't cause that much disruption.  How did you change to `surublack` in the first place?
<ubptgbot> sasasisisusu Admin was added by: sasasisisusu Admin
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Or are you referring to the OSK themes?
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> .config
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Jaymz665 [.config], So you mean the keyboard theme, right?  That's the only `Sure Black` I know of.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Jaymz665 [.config], [Edit] So you mean the keyboard theme, right?  That's the only `Suru Black` I know of.
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> @imraniqbal [So you mean the keyboard theme, right?  That's the only Suru Black I know of.], Yes, this theme is used in the keyboard, but it also applied to the system, and the consequences became bad. I just have AMOLED and I want to see black, not dark. As a result, I saw it, everything turned black, including the text)))
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> so I'm looking for a path to the suru dark theme file, maybe there I can configure what I want))
<ubptgbot> Vickie Tolbert was added by: Vickie Tolbert
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jaymz665 [so I'm looking for a path to the suru dark theme file, maybe there I can configu …], the "themes" are not user customizable in UT
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Jaymz665 [so I'm looking for a path to the suru dark theme file, maybe there I can configu …], This is the location of the theme file but note what Rodney has mentioned above: … ```/usr/share/maliit/plugins/com/ubuntu/styles/ubuntu/themes/SuruDark.json``` … The theme selection is via. `gsettings`.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Javacookies Didn't you have some plan for allowing end users to provide their own custom OSK themes?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @imraniqbal [This is the location of the theme file but note what Rodney has mentioned above: …], that's the keyboard theme, not the system theme
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @dohbee [that's the keyboard theme, not the system theme], That's what @Jaymz665 appears to be after, note the mention of `Suru Black` above.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Changing the system theme by itself doesn't cause the disruption mentioned.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know, but OSK theme obviously doesn't change the shell or apps :)
<ubptgbot> Hey Jegrv (MAR) was added by: Hey Jegrv (MAR)
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> (Video, 61s) https://irc.ubports.com/t5e9F0uS.mp4 question about the morph browser, how can fix what is happening on the video?
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> the game uses html5 and JS
<tr4ck3ur> Jaymz665 what is your device ?
<tr4ck3ur> sorry if you already give that info
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> Meizu pro 5 4/64
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's no GPU acceleration, so games may have issues
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (also no WebGL)
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> Hmm...accordingly, there is no way to activate it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the only way to "activate" it would be to fix qtwebengine (ie chromium) to have support for mir
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> I feel it will not be so easy and not so soon. … "patience, only patience" © 😊
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> indeed it is not easy
<ubptgbot> bendoverboi was added by: bendoverboi
<ubptgbot> <bendoverboi> Hello. Guy with a one plus 6t. I saw a guy make a gsi guide but it requires Linux to build a kernel. Doesn't seem easy or even worth it. I was wondering, is ubports more reliant on hardware of said device or does it not matter?
<hallyn> drat, no fix yet for https://gitlab.com/ubports/community-ports/pinephone/-/issues/39 ?
<ubptgbot> <Alexey Gridnev> HI! On my Nexus 5, the default Media Player does not play videos from Teleports. UT Media plays them just fine, however, you don't seem to be able to choose it to open a video with UT Media from Teleports (so you can just download it and open manually, which is not super convenient). Is there a way to fix it?
#ubports 2020-06-21
<ubptgbot> PiecerEdd was added by: PiecerEdd
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [drat, no fix yet for https://gitlab.com/ubports/community-ports/pinephone/-/issu …], if this is what i think it is, then probably not a trivial fix (requires fixing/adding wayland protocols)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Alexey Gridnev [HI! On my Nexus 5, the default Media Player does not play videos from Teleports. …], UT relies normally on hardware decoding for certain codecs, and there's an issue with that on Nexus 5. It seems resolved with the halium build, but there are other issues preventing a switch to halium on that device currently
<ubptgbot> Shinkamui was added by: Shinkamui
<ubptgbot> <buredoRUNofthecyborg> @Shinkamui [Shinkamui was added by: buredoRUNofthecyborg], Your name...
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Jaymz665 [Yes, this theme is used in the keyboard, but it also applied to the system, and …], I don't understand how you changed the theme but from the looks of it, the theme value in `~/.config/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/theme.ini` is either blank or invalid.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @imraniqbal [@Javacookies Didn't you have some plan for allowing end users to provide their o …], no I don't plan on doing that but it is possible do
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Javacookies [no I don't plan on doing that but it is possible do], Is there already an override directory available under `~`?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> no not yet, but I would think it'll be relatively easy to implement
<ubptgbot> <Anony Izu> Someone have an idea when will xiaomi redmi note 7 port will be released?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Alexey Gridnev [HI! On my Nexus 5, the default Media Player does not play videos from Teleports. …], You mean the embedded player in teleports?
<ubptgbot> Rian Pjeiter was added by: Rian Pjeiter
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> @Javacookies [I don't understand how you changed the theme but from the looks of it, the theme …], That's right, this caused an error and the theme "turned black". it's funny, but critical.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it should be easily fixable … just make sure that file has a valid value again … I believe UTTT or ThemeSwitch can fix it
<ubptgbot> Lloyd Prina was added by: Lloyd Prina
<ubptgbot> <Alexey Gridnev> @Flohack [You mean the embedded player in teleports?], I meant the default media player in Ubuntu Touch, but the embedded one in Teleports does not play back videos either
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> yes It doesn't work now
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> there is a hope that those issues will be solved with the halium port
<ubptgbot> <Daniel> @malditobastardo [there is a hope that those issues will be solved with the halium port], From my own tinkering, it seems the issue is in MediaHub, unfortunately.
<ubptgbot> <Daniel> I could very well be wrong, and i very well hope i am. I gave up on trying to fix it because it was out of my league, so it's entirely possible.
<ubptgbot> <Daniel> Since nobody asked, my opinion on MediaHub is that it's a poorly implemented amazing idea.
<ubptgbot> <Daniel> I say "poorly", but really... that's not right. I think it's an amazing achievement that just isn't quite good enough.
<ubptgbot> <Daniel> Gstreamer tried the same thing, and it's absolutely terrible by comparison. Not to belittle the efforts or results, I simply mean that, "by comparison".
<ubptgbot> <Daniel> Going forward, the idea of simply submitting a filehandle to a facility to decode into frames of video and audio is really all we want/need. Once this works, we're talking Haiku level media mux/demux enc/denc integration.
<ubptgbot> <alevikpes> hello! I have teleports app for telegram on my bq e4.5 but I cannot login to my telegram account. on the step, where I need to enter my password, it does not show me the keyboard
<ubptgbot> <alevikpes> how can I fix it?
<ubptgbot> <alevikpes> also if I try to paste the password from my password manager, it does not give me any option to paste. looks like it just hangs and does not react on any action
<ubptgbot> <alevikpes> I also do not see another telegram app. only web apps
<ubptgbot> Cayoh Delo was added by: Cayoh Delo
<ubptgbot> <thejitty> I now have a new Smart Phone and have dedicated my previous phone (OnePlus One) to UBPorts. Now I can feel included in the live streams and OTA updates.
<ubptgbot> <thejitty> My new Phone is a used OnePlus 3T. I am stll not sure which device UBPorts runs better on. I have only tried the OPO but I think I read somewhere that the OP3T has better support.
<ubptgbot> Christine was added by: Christine
<ubptgbot> <Christine> Hi, is there someone who uses ubuntu touch with a tablet which works well?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Christine [Hi, is there someone who uses ubuntu touch with a tablet which works well?], BQ's are the only one supported for now and works very very well
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Pinetab is the next one
<ubptgbot> <Christine> Thank you for that hint
<ubptgbot> <Christine> Is there a special type of bq tablets?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/device/frieza/
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/device/cooler/
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> https://www.pine64.org/pinetab/
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> The BQ's are convergence ready so.. but it's almost impossible to find new ones, you will have to look for a second hand
<ubptgbot> <Christine> Yes, thats OK. I will look for a refurbished system 👍😀
<ubptgbot> <Christine> Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> yeah refurbished is the way to go :)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> You are welcome
<ubptgbot> Jan was added by: Jan
<ubptgbot> Ajay Sahu was added by: Ajay Sahu
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> Hi guys.. Did anyone test Ubuntu touch on Xiaomi redmi 5 s?
<ubptgbot> <TipzTeam> @Ajay Sahu [Hi guys.. Did anyone test Ubuntu touch on Xiaomi redmi 5 s?], I don't think anybody did, try to build it on your own!
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> What could be tu test these phone and put out the tests for public?
<ubptgbot> <Ajay Sahu> @TipzTeam [I don't think anybody did, try to build it on your own!], Ok..
<ubptgbot> Кадрия Нургалиева was added by: Кадрия Нургалиева
<ubptgbot> marrrlon was added by: marrrlon
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> Any idea if there's either a device that's well supported which has a user-replacable battery... or a newer device that's well supported (so the lithium ion battery isn't seriously worn out)
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> [Edit] Any idea if there's either a device that's well supported which has a user-replacable battery... or a newer device that's well supported (so the lithium ion battery isn't seriously worn out)?
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> I originally had a nexus 5... however i'd prefer not to deal both with such a fragile screen, shitty battery life (and a big PITA to replace the battery), and the ancient 3.4 android kernel used in it's port...
<ubptgbot> <bendoverboi> Suprised the nexus 6 didn't become a big dev project
<ubptgbot> Sanjeev Gillis was added by: Sanjeev Gillis
<ubptgbot> <Alexey Gridnev> @Izaic [I originally had a nexus 5... however i'd prefer not to deal both with such a fr …], Well, replacing the battery on Nexus 5 is actually pretty easy. Not 1 minute operation but it will take you 15-20 minutes to figure out how to do it. Also, it's one of the very few devices on which you can install UT simply using a GUI, wit
<ubptgbot> hout dancing around the computer with a tambourine 😀
<DonkeyHotei> plus, you can replace the screen in the same step
<WoC> Anyone managed to install on a Pixel 4 XL yet ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Izaic [I originally had a nexus 5... however i'd prefer not to deal both with such a fr …], if you want a new kernel, then pinephone
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/hP00VqLQ.png
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> The new upcoming devices @Izaic
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> @dohbee The pinephone is out of the question probably for a good year or two... There's just way too many issues...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> pinephone and librem 5 are the only things you're going to get a current kernel on and no android cruft
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> My CE doesn't even have outgoing audio...
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> And while my braveheart does, there's like 5 different bugs that prevent me from using it
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> And i have a feeling this is gonna take a long time to figure out. Hopefully i'm wrong.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> where they are daily usable for you or not is a separate thing. i was simply commenting on your claim about the kernel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you can find a fairphone 2, it has a replaceable battery i guess. but also, ancient kernel because android
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> I can't use it in the US
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> And the issues on the pinephone for calls are prob because i'm in the US
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> The US cellular system really seems to hate life.
<ubptgbot> <bendoverboi> @Izaic [The US cellular system really seems to hate life.], You are correct. It's miserable here in the US. Verizon and sprint refuse to help unless you have an officially branded phone.
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> (Video, 57s) https://irc.ubports.com/WnpZBxQ4.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> This isn't looped
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> And this is just the start of the call and texting issues i've encountered on various distros.
<ubptgbot> <bendoverboi> I was able to take a us UNLOCKED HTC WITH VERIZON FIRMWARE into there and they STILL had to go in the back and activate my sim card on a Samsung s6
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> The devs fix it... it kinda works for a little while... and the next week it's broken to hell and back.
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> @bendoverboi Yeah... That and forcing you to upgrade by only supporting VoLTE...
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> As you can see the 3G signal around here sucks because they've gotten rid of all but one tower with it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> lol, volte has been around for like 8 years now
<ubptgbot> <Кадрия Нургалиева> https://bit.ly/2V4lzmq
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> Maybe so. But the pinephone doesn't support it yet. And i imagine it will be a while.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> does the modem have support for it at all?
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> Yes
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> But the pinephone isn't a normal phone
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> It's modem is wired up differently...
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> And ofono and whatnot is pretty hit or miss.
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> im so glad im not in the States, ive had the same sim card for like 15 years and ive plugged it into all sorts of random phones and gadgets, its always just worked
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> I keep hearing people in europe aren't having trouble with calls...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @PiecerEdd [im so glad im not in the States, ive had the same sim card for like 15 years and …], literally has nothing to do with being in the states
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> I will say, dalton and mariu's patch for the US cell network helped greatly. But it wasn't enough.
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> oh? it always seems like US carriers are arsey about where their sim card goes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the only reason i've changed sim cards at all in the last i don't know how many years, is due to physical size changes of sims in newer phones
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> yeah, they sent me a clipper thingy to cut mine hehe, plus an adapter if i needed to go back
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> I know i shouldn't expect the pinephone to work at all... considering it's software is still early... but i can't help but feel really upset in the fact that calls and GPS and whatnot have been advertised over and over... and crust too... but there's still hundreds of issues with them... Saying they work is very misleading.
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> did you use ubuntu touch back when canonical first released it?
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> I hate feeling trapped... I can buy a old android device and relfash it... but have to replace the battery (which was a PITA on my nexus because it was practically superglued in place)... Or i buy a normal android phone and get spyed on every step i take
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> like when they provided nexus images and stuff
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well they were working when tested i presume; and then other things changed and people started using the phone, and things had more problems
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> it was amazingly useable even in the early days
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> I think the problem is lukasz (pine64's community cordinator) is jumping the gun and saying stuff works, or is added, or whatever, way before they are ready or even truly working.
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> Every "stable" update i get super excited... only to be hit with 5 call bugs...
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> When it was said that calls "work"
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> multiple times
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> =/ thats annoying
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> Yeah
<ubptgbot> <Jan> @Izaic [Any idea if there's either a device that's well supported which has a user-repla …], Fairphone 2 !?
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> And disheartening. Calls were supposed to be "working" months ago.
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> But they still aren't obviously.
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> ive not got a pinephone, i really wanted one as i too dont wanna go android for my next phone
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> Not for everyone at least. And even for those that they work for, there's still lots of bugs
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> That's why i think it will be at least a good year at this point before these issues are finally solved.
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> And i feel quite trapped like i said... I dont want to buy another android... but i might have to if i want reliability.
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> if they ever released a nixos CE ill jump on it just for the nixos logo case 😛
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> lol
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> I personally would be interested in postmarketOS... once it
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> ever used sailfish OS? ive been happy with that for years
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> matures more
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> very stable and useable
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> Yeah. Sailfish is actually pretty nice... But calls weren't supported the last i checked... probably because they knew there was still bugs and didn't want to disappoint with a broken release.
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> ahh i dunno about runing it on pinephone im talking about running it on an xperia
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> oh
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> :p;
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> Well, it works pretty dang well on a pinephone
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> thats cool
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> Besides obviously GPS and Calls, Texts, etc
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> =/
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> thats not cool
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> Which, while the other distros claim they work... they really dont.
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> Not reliably at least.
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> So it's a good thing sailfish isn't saying they work.
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> Until they are *Sure* they work.
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> right
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> yeah jolla are quite conservative about saying things are 'ready'
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> Well, it's not a official port
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> Though i hear jolla might be interested
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> took them ages to say the gemini pda image is 'official' despite many people happily running it
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> Well the port was made by a community member
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> yeah thats usually how it goes
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> oh
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> Speaking of PDA... Lukasz said pine has plans for a keyboard addon...
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> Will be very cool to have...
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> Once the phone functionality is reliable :P
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> At the very least, it's good enough to be a tiny tablet
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> Which, speaking of tablets... Pinetab!
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> Can't wait for mine to ship.
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> All the work done for the pinephone will be used in the pinetab... so it should work out of the box...
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> I think it's really dang cool that it runs ubuntu touch.
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> Match made in heaven.
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> i did want a pinetab but id prefer a faster chip like whats in the book pro
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> ive got a cosmo communicator, LOOOVEE having a real hardware keyboard
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> just a shame its got crappy android on it (for now) 😁
<ubptgbot> Shivangshukla was added by: Shivangshukla
<ubptgbot> <bendoverboi> @dohbee [lol, volte has been around for like 8 years now], May have been around but I started using it in 2017
<ubptgbot> <bendoverboi> To many custom roms didn't support it on my note 3
<hallyn> those of you with pinephone, talkt o me about battery life.  Are you getting better than 2-3 hours?
<ubptgbot> <Marathon2422> pinephones ce on ebay now wow
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> mustnt be UK ebay i couldnt find it :(
<ubptgbot> AhmedfhAhmed was added by: AhmedfhAhmed
<ubptgbot> <jackiemoore> @Marathon2422 [pinephones ce on ebay now wow], 2 sold for $355 each. Insane
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> crazy
<ubptgbot> <jackiemoore> 2 more listed now. One started at $150 and the other is .99
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/QCKXduA8.webp
<ubptgbot> mrbongocat was added by: mrbongocat
<ubptgbot> Arif Balcı was added by: Arif Balcı
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> 350-400 was the going rate for braveheart in march
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> really only surprised because the next batch has an annouced timeframe
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> but i guess if you want immediate gratification, you'll pay for it
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> i know i did
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ubptgbot> <bendoverboi> (Photo, 590x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/l3CsCmmL.png
<ubptgbot> <bendoverboi> Your telling me a phone with specs from 2012-2013, is worth 350-400$ ?
<ubptgbot> <pizzabroodje> @bendoverboi [Your telling me a phone with specs from 2012-2013, is worth 350-400$ ?], 150USD*
<ubptgbot> <pizzabroodje> but yes, economics if scale is a thing
<ubptgbot> <bendoverboi> How much lte band support lol
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> HvdG: depends on what it represents to the buyer
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> i odnt think anyone buying the pinephone is buying the phone for its spec
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> and when it was not available to purchase through official means, we quickly find out what that value is to buyers based on availability
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean, diamonds are basically useless for ordinary people, but they will still spend more than the cost of a nice car on one
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> at least the pinephone can double as a coffee warmer
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> lol
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> i like that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it's cheaper than an ember
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> hilarious side story, been mulling over buying one of those, it just doesn't hold enough coffee
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> but its a really cool looking thermos / cup from a nerd perspective
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we have https://t.me/UBportsOF for overflow off topic discussions :)
<ubptgbot> <Shinkamui> lol, you started it
<ubptgbot> <Izaic> @hallyn In ubuntu touch on the pinephone i can acheive 5 1/2 hours of SOT... And without turning on the screen and just leaving the phone in deep sleep, i can get around 12 1/2 hours of battery.
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> Hello people! What phone has the longest battery life on UBports?
<WoC> probably my sgs8+
<WoC> it's been off for some weeks now ;)
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> does a sgs8+ have a UT port?
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> (Im assuming sgs8+ = Samsung Galaxy S8+)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no; though maybe someone started playing halium 9 + gsi image on it
<WoC> ( joke )
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> ahh ok, I recall Marius has a S8 or S8+ he wanted to port, and I have a Galaxy Note 8 Id like to port, but Im not porting my daily device again, too much of a pain
<WoC> but it would be nice to run on it
<WoC> or a pixel 4 xl
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably something like bq e4.5 has best battery life currently
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> well my note 4 if sitting on a desk gets about a day and a half idle
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The old BQ 4.5 had great battery life but no real point going backwards. There has been no benchmarking done on more recent devices
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> I also dont think I have repowerd working correctly either, but Ill look into benchmarking after I get installer working
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Small screen + big battery the way to go 😋
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> @WoC [probably my sgs8+], That would be nice
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> @dohbee [probably something like bq e4.5 has best battery life currently], Thanks
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> @Stereofont [Small screen + big battery the way to go 😋], Which what device?
<ubptgbot> <arthurabdulin> Folks! What is a technical reason why there are no video calls support?
<WoC> ty
<WoC> because nothing gets ported back from android
<WoC> re <arthurabdulin> Folks! What is a technical reason why there are no video calls support?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @arthurabdulin [Folks! What is a technical reason why there are no video calls support?], chromium for linux doesn't support running on top of android, and qtwebengine isn't altered to use QtMultimedia for video
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> things don't work the same as on a PC
<WoC> amen
<WoC> Linux Cursed 5.7.0-1-MANJARO-ARM #1 SMP Sun Jun 7 22:17:22 +03 2020 aarch64 GNU/Linux
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but with GPU accel and WebGL enabled in QtWebEngine on a pinephone, videocalls should work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> technically you can still use the services, just with audio only, on the android devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and otherwise, nobody has written any native app to do video calling yet
